# NI ladies bumps & babes ~ Part 2



## Suzie

Happy chatting 

xx


----------



## glitter girl

Yeah ha, Im first on here  sad or what


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Glitter, I was posting reply on NI girls thread.

I'm counting down the hours to anomaly scan. Hoping to find out the sex of at least one of Brooke & Rio, also decent pictures would be good. Think sonographer is going to have fun getting measurements though. Saturday evening, DH put cold hand on my bump and got a kick or thump from Rio. When I had ante natal appointment with consultant at 14+5, soon as the thing touched my bump, there were arms and legs flying in all directions, Brooke hit Rio who somersaulted out the way. Was great watching it though.


----------



## glitter girl

Cate, did you have any sickness/nausea at all? Sounds like your two are very active, I have all this to look forward to


----------



## Cate1976

Nausea at strong smells but was only sick 2/3 times. I know that ginger (biscuits or the stem from health food shop) is good for sickness and have heard that the travel sickness bands help with morning sickness.


----------



## glitter girl

Yeah I got the sickness bands, they are called seabands, I wear them most of the day  Tried Ginger biscuits also found plain biscuits help, especially rich tea, but sometimes nothing can calm the nausea which slowly develops into full blown vomiting for me, the only cure there is to keep a bucket beside you at all times  .


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just a quickie - wanted to update those who know me.

We had our 20wk scan last nite - at 17 wks both Mickey & Minnie were fine.  We've lost a twin - no heartbeat - no dam reason.  Had a m/c last June b4 12wks but never thought would lose one of these at this stage.  Am still sick twice daily. 

As non identical doc envisages no probs with one left.  

He did the 20 wk scan on that baby & all fine thank god.  Only prob was he/she moving so much that he couldn't get the angles of the feet checked!  So have to go next week to check feet angles.

Unlike last time can't even grieve - have to be strong for baby we've still got.  He said he prob deliver me at 36/37 wks.  

Anyway just wanted update u

Good luck to all of you on here & big hugs to the other 2 I used to share a twin preg with - Squirrel & Cate1976

S
xxx


----------



## Babypowder

ShoppingQueen  , im so sorry for your loss, it must be so hard at this stage,   to you and   your little one will  keep growing big and strong, they will have a wee angel to watch over them.


----------



## glitter girl

Shopping Queen, Im so very sorry to read your news  , thinking of you this morning


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Shoppingqueen

Unfortunately if you read earlier posts on previous thread I'm out of the twin game too - I'm having boy & girl - my wee boy has Edwards Syndrome which is one of the fatal trisomy they can get.  At the minute he is still there and might still be up until birth but won't live much after that.  I think they kinda half expect him to die in utero don't know which is the lesser of two evils.  Was in Royal today at Fetal maternal unit for review and girl twin is perfectly normal and they expect us to have no more problems.  I have a full anomoly scan tmoro will be the 3rd I've had done so not expecting any more news from that.

I am thinking of you and your DH and maybe over the time we can help each other cope I know it's no consolation but we both still have a chance being mums & dads and thats all we can wish for now.

xx


----------



## Babypowder

Squirrel, so sorry for your little son-I have read on FF about Edwards Syndrome, hadn't heard of it before, and unfortunatley as you said its a fatal syndrome, think the girl I read about had a termination, though I know thats not feesable for you.
   your little girl continues to do well, and     for your little man.


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel and Shopping Queen.  I really wish you all the best in the rest of ur pg.  Life is so unfair.


----------



## Cate1976

Shopping Queen: I'm writing this with tears in my eyes for you. You need to grieve for the twin you've lost but stay strong for the surviving twin.

Squirrel: Glad your girl is doing well.

I hope this doesn't sound like I'm being selfish but I was looking forward to the 3 of us giving birth to twins between end of November and mid December. first Squirrel found out her boy is unlikely to survive and now Shopping queen.  and  to you both and now I am  for what you're both going through, makes me more thankful that my pg is going well. There's been so much sadness among us NI girls the last few weeks.


----------



## Ladyhex

squirrel and shoppingqueen im so sorry to read about your babies ......   life is so unfair at times, it brings tears to my eyes as i write this    be strong for your other little one


----------



## Lesley08

Squirrel and Shopping Queen there are no words fo ryour loss take care both of you its such a shock to get so far on and suffer such a severe loss. Will be thinking of both of you in the coming months    

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2

squirrel, im so very sorry to hear about yer little boy, ill keep use in my prayers, god bless and watch over you...xx


----------



## Annie70

Squirrel - I can't imagine what you are going through, knowing that your little boy won't make it. Big hug to you and look after yourself and Minnie.  

Lesley -very belated congrats to you on your not-so-wee Oliver! Love the name Dante too - what was your inspiration? Or, did you just like it (nosey, aren't I?)

Catspyjamas - I can't believe the size of your wee girl Zoe - I'm sure you're glad that you were induced before she could get any bigger (ouch). Hope all is going well! Are you bf too? (I ask because I am curious how easy it would be to bf a babe of that size.)

Shoppingqueen - so sorry to hear that you lost a twin at this late stage. So unfair

How's it going, Missy with wee Lauren? Is she crawling well? When do you go back to work? 

Just back from a sweltering 2-wk trip to Alicante, Spain and now staying with the in-laws. Realised that I was not giving Oscar enough water in Spain as the poor wee man's poops were very dry! But, our pediatrician was right, the pool water was great for his eczema.  We're still living off the good of it - he doesn't have any more angry red blotches on his legs. 

Hope all you other bumps are doing well!


----------



## plusone

Squirrel you must be devastated.
ShoppingQueen I am sure you do not know what end of you is up.

  My  DD was diagnosed with a rare heart defect  at 20 week scan, and my world stopped.  However she was born at 39 weeks and after two heart surgeries she is doing great she will need another at age 4 and transplant in  her teens (god willing she makes it to her teens).  While she was in for her 2nd surgery I met a couple who son had a heart defect and was also diagnosed at 22 week scan as having edwards syndrome, they were told there son would die at birth however when he was born they realised he did not have syndrome at all and just had his heart defect.  Where there is life there is Hope.  Are they abole to do amnio or have they done this (not sure if it shows up that way)  We were offered one with our little girl but felt we would rather not take risk after waitin so long to have her.  I will be thinking of you.  Life is soooooo cruel sometimes!!!!

Plusone


----------



## Squirrel24

Plusone - yes we did have amnio done as it first presented as urethral blockage so before they would have done shunt they had to check for any abnomalities.  We had out anomoly scan done on Wed past and his bladder is about 5cm now which is affecting the development of this lungs etc and now there is so little fluid that his lungs will not develop anyway.  He also has a problem with his heart so things not lokking good for him.  Sonographer did say she new a couple who had an edwards baby and he lived for a few hours so at least we hope to have this time with him.

Good to hear your girl is going well and continues to do so - everyone has their own bother and you never stop worrying I'm sure.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi, plusone, you had posted me a message a couple of weeks ago re: scans, think I had said about my wee bean measuring small-and you had told me about your little girl and how you had many scans measuring different sizes........anyway, I never got back to you to say thanks for your message, with one thing and another, and also to say hope your little girl is doing well


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows of anything I can take/do (which is safe during pregnancy of course) for insomnia. I waken every night (2am) to go to toliet then lye wide awake for hours on end   . Any advice/tips really appreciated  

P.S, Meant to add, I know it's probably just my body trying to get prepared for future sleepless nights, but hoping I dont have to worry about that just yet, would really appreciate a good nights sleep in the meantime


----------



## betty-77

hi glitter,

when i couldnt sleep early on in pg i used to heat up one of those lavender wheat bags in the micro - mine was usually assosiated with headaches though.  but i did find it settled me in the early days - not so easy nowadays    seem to have a bit of a routine that goes on through the night, loo, drink, gaviscon and it lasts all night long!!!


----------



## shem

Shopping Queen so sorry to read your sad news on your little twin I   that your other little one keeps well. Thinking of you and dh Annie sounds like you had a lovely time in spain I bet Oscar had a ballGlitter Girl I dont know of anything to help you sleep I always wake up to go to the loo at least once normally, never mind when I was pregnant near the end it was like every hour!Megan is doing really well the days just seem to go so quick she is trying to talk it's so cute every moment is precious. Hope all you other bumps are doing wellShem xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Glitter Girl - my acupuncturist told me that if you wake between 2-5 its to do with your body adjusting to the new changes - at 22 wks I am still up at least 3 times a night - I waken at 12.30, 2.30 & 5.30 sometimes more.  I get extremely thirsty at night and can drink up to 1 litre of water so not surprised.  The only thing is you get used to it after a while and before long you can go for a pee and get back into bed without even opening your eyes - my DH laughs at me cos I'm like a zombie shuffling along the landing.


----------



## glitter girl

Squirrel24 said:



> - my DH laughs at me cos I'm like a zombie shuffling along the landing.


    Squirrel, I had to laugh at this   

Cheers girls for all your replies, last night i tried a bit of reading, it beats lying awake in the dark for hours  . Im hoping this will pass with time


----------



## Cate1976

I had sleepless night Sunday worrying about how DH and I will manage financially but have now got a plan which I think will work. Didn't help that it's so stuffy at the moment, had window open Sunday night but last night had door open as well with a shoe to stop door banging. Also have trapped wind but Gaviscon 4 times day, drinking milk and eating little and often are helping. Nesting instinct has kicked in so tomorrow staring to do the sorting out that needs doing before my parents come 4 weeks tomorrow. Dh is going to do the heavy lifting and will put couple boxes on our bed for me to sort through and dump what we don't want ready for what we do want to go in the loft once dad has put flooring in the half that isn't floored (Dad put flooring down in half last year). DH is painting the girls room soon and the smallest room is going to be a study. Way I view sleepless nights is that it'll help me get used to them before girls are born, DH wants me to express milk so he can help with night feeds but hoping that they'll settle into only needing one feed overnight fairly quickly. Also going to get into routine of having nap in the afternoon as well (will do sorting in the morning and a bit after nap), only work one afternoon a week 2-6 and last day is 4th September so only 4 more shifts to go.


----------



## betty-77

hey loopy  

Congrats on 13 week milestone     time really does go by so quickly dosent it.  Cant believe i'm gonna hit my next milestone of 30 weeks in a couple of days    was just saying to my mum today that it still feels very surreal to me and still cant believe how lucky i am.

fluid is something called polyhydraminos (sp?)  but met prof doran and he isnt that concerned so just keeping an eye on things.  i'm really  lucky i get 4d scan pics every 2 weeks - have now filled in the cutest wee baby album full of them.  last visit was 2 weeks ago and babies were approx 2.5 and 2.11 so goodness knows what they will be when i go back on Monday.  still on track for BIG babies!!  i'm also now huge, everyone thinks i must be at my due date  

just finished 2 weeks hols and then doc has signed me off for next 4 weeks, so looks like i'll not be back at work til next year


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone, unfortunately I'm like you, and with both of working full time, it would be a struggle going down to one income.  I plan to finish up at the end of November so that I can enjoy Christmas (this is our most stressfull time, so don't want to be exposed to that)!  I'm not sure if I'll go back full time but will definately do at least 3 days.  Has your morning sickness subsided?

Cate - you are so organised!!!  I cleared out the two spare room to-night and had 2 bin bags for the skip, and two for the charity shop!  It's amazing the junk that you gather up.  However that's the height of my organisation lol.

Betty - 30 weeks with twins!  When is ur Edd?

Lesley - how's motherhood treating you?

Big high to everyone else.  Louise


----------



## betty-77

OMG Loopyone you make me smile  

Loopybud i'm with royal so app they wont let me past 38 weeks which gives me 8th Oct.    that means at most i've only 8 weeks to go  

sorry i'm so like you on the money front - its so difficult and worrying isn't it.  i'm main earner  and we will really struggle when my mat leave kicks in, but heh i'm sure there are thousands like us who all get by so you just have to go with it and figure it all out along the way.


----------



## Cate1976

I have 2 days holiday to take before ML starts so having 11th and 18th September as holiday and ML starting week beginning 20th September. Don't work enough to get SMP so having to claim Maternity Allowance but using 13 weeks over October/November/December 2008 and January 2009 which was before my hours went down to 4 a week (actually went down from mid January but overtime done in December was on January's wages). Not sure whether I'm going to go back after ML finishes, would have to go back when Maternity Allowance ends. Might leave and then if I decide I want to work part time then there's quite often jobs in the shops or might look for office work which is what I'd love to do.


----------



## Squirrel24

Loopy - congrats on getting to 13 weeks - Bettys right after this it does go pretty quick and then it kinda slows down again but hoping we all make it to the finish line without too many hiccups.

As far a clearing out the house I'v e already done that and still ended up with two full wardrobes and an ottoman full of jeans and work stuff - so I think I may have been fooling myslef and just actually shifted it around.  DH has told me I have to do something about my shoes as he thinks they breeding in evry corner of house - only problem is all I can wear is flatties cos keep getting cramp in my leg.

I'm main earner too so have decided to borrow money on mortgage to give us some breathing space so that I can take the full 39 weeks paid SMP and it will cover all my bills when I'm off.  £120 odd quid a week is not much to live on but with child benefit and tax credits hopefully will work out ok.  

Maybe I'm being a bit ambititious but I wasn't planning to take ML until end of October when I will be 34 wks - I work 40 wk albeit sitting at desk all day doing account & management stuff but has anybody any advice 'cos by the sounds of it & look of it I'm going to be massive by 30 wks too - seem to be growing by the day.  Any advice greatly appreciated.

Hope everyones doing ok - esp new mums & dads.

xx P


----------



## betty-77

Hi Squirrel,

I was exactly the same as you and have planned to start mat leave at 34 weeks.  to be honest i struggled early on in the pg but then had a couple of months when i felt much better.  from about 26 weeks i really started to struggle at work.  i had early starts as i work over an hour away from home and found i was sick and tired all the time.  i managed to 28 weeks when i took my 2 weeks leave and i should have been back this week.  i didnt make it back though and doc has signed me off for 4 weeks, i dont imagine i will make it back at all but at least its sick leave which i'm paid for rather than using my precious little mat leave!!

i suppose you just have to go with what your body tells you.  dont push yourself though and when your body says stop then stop!


----------



## tedette

Hi there ladies.

First of all, squirrel and shoppingQueen i am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I am thinking of you both.

congrats Lesley on your new arrival and to all the other ladies who have gotten their BFPs since I was last on!        

I am quickly scanning the messages while my wee man sleeps so sorry if I haven't mentioned people by name.  

Just a note on the mat leave, I was about 31 weeks when I went off and would do the same again if I could.  Having said that, i think it depends on what sort of job you do.  I wanted to get out before we came to a stressful time of the year and was lucky enough to be able to do that.   I ended up being quite stressed for the last month of my pregnancy anyway as I had an early show and got the flu and a chest infection so am glad I had time to rest before that, because you certainly don't get time to rest when they arrive!  

But it certainly is a case of each to their own and if I was lucky enough to ever be pregnant again, it may not be worth it to go off so early as I would have the wee man to look after anyway and if going to work for longer helps prevent money worries then that definitely is the right thing to do!

Well, my wee man is almost 7 months now (   I can't believe time is moving so fast!) and is kind of crawling so we are getting to the "eyes in the back of your head" stage!  He is weaned off the breast now and although he is fine I really miss it, so if any of you mums-to-be are considering bfeeding I would def recommend it even though it is very tough at times.  It create such a bond with your baby and, when you and baba get the hang of it, it is such a lovely quiet time with them.    

Anyway, I'd better go before I start sounding like one of those psycho mums who bfeed until their children are 7 or 8!  BITTY!!!

Take care everyone,

Tedette


----------



## glitter girl

Girls on the subject of Maternity leave/etc, ( I know Im looking a bit ahead of myself here  ) but does anyone understand what way the child tax credits works, Im talking more about the child care vouchers for when you return to work, I looked up some websites etc but its all very complicated to me  . All I do know is you must use a registered child minder/creche etc but what I can't get is an idea of how much roughly you are entitled to get paid towards child care, I'm sure its all based on your income? Any ideas?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Glitter I have no idea about all that stuff, so hopefully I'll learn!

Betty and Squirrel-vit's a hard job being a career woman!  As much as we are used to a good income now, my friend is now a full time mother after working full time, and she says that you just adapt.  It'll just be a matter of pulling our reigns in a bit!

tedette - it's great that you were able to breast feed so long, I hope to try but would get too hung up about it if it doesn't work

Well I was in asda to-day and they have now started to stock maternity.  I'm not just big enough yet to fit but I got a white top which says 'little miracle' on it!  It brought tears to my eyes.  Also got 7 vests at half price £2!!!!, and a beautiful mickey mouse vest at £3.50.  Well pleased!

Big hi to all, Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Loopybud: The ASda here in Omagh does baby clothes, no idea about maternity clothes though. Last time DH went was when I was 6 weeks and on house arrest due to bleed at 5+5. Do need a pair of jeans though.


----------



## Squirrel24

OMG - tedette that word "Bitty" just conjures up the most horrible feeling in my gut - there was me thinking I might give it a go and you've just put me back 10 steps. LOL.  Hard to believe your wee man is 7 mths now seems like no time at all.  Do you go back to work soon?

Glitter girl - as far as I know and you probably need to check this but when you fill out tax credit form based on last years earnings they will give you an indication of what you will get - once you go on ML you ring them and they adjust it according to your earnings on MA.  When you go back to work you ring them again and discuss changes for child care - they do have to be registered and the amount you get depends on your earnings.  You can then decide to have it paid directly to you along with tax credits or you can claim it tax free in the form of child care vouchers from your employer.  I think the limit is approx £50 each per week per working parent and it means you pay less tax on your wages as the vouchers are not taxable so you actually save money by paying less tax.  Not sure exactly how it works but something along those lines.  You can HMRC website is should have info for you.


----------



## tedette

Hi Squirrel,

NOOO!!!

Don't be put off!!

I know what you mean though.  I watched that program on mums bfeeding their kids until they were 7 and 8 and it put me off.  All I can say is when bfeeding goes well it is the most natural thing in the world and all images of BITTY will go out of your head!  I started off planning to give it a try for a while and ended up bfeeding for nearly 7 months but he got some bottles of formula too from around 3 months.  Otherwise I would have gone mad as he is a hungry wee man! 

I am going back to work at the end of August and am half excited half terrified about it!  The wee man loves his creche so am not worried about that at all.  am just worried that the person who filled in for me did a great job and will make me look bad in comparison!! 

Tedette


----------



## Guest

Knock Knock......can I join you??

Can't belive it but we have got our longed for BFP!!

Now that the 2ww is over, the even longer 3ww until our first scan.......what is with all this waiting??

Hope everyone is well.

BB


----------



## glitter girl

BUMBLE BEE,   on your         , Come on in, the more the merrier     , Well done hun , 3ww will go in in no time


----------



## glitter girl

Squirrel, thanks for the info on childcare, very helpful, I will check out that website, cheers hun, nice of you to take the time to reply, appreciate it . Hope your'e keeping well


----------



## Cate1976

Bumble Bee:  on your .

What does BITTY stand for? If it's something to do with the breastfeeding program, I didn't know it was on.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi cate. It's from little Britain. A breast feeding character who is about 35!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Cate - I'm with you - I hadn't a clue what or who Bitty was lol!

Bumble Bee - congrats and welcome

Louise


----------



## Mamabud

Hi. Just found out that there is a baby show coming to the Odyssey on the 26th and 27th September. Admission £7. www.bigintobaby.co.uk

I'll definately be going!


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are going to the baby show at the Odyssey. Hopefully, we'll be able to get a few things and will get as many freebies as we can. Hopefully I'll have the £190 health in pg grant to use.

Does anyone know how long Maternity Allowance takes to be processed? SMP1 form which I need to claim it is in a pack which work send out to me at 26 weeks, manager said that if I need it sooner than that, I need to ring HR and see if they can get it to me earlier. If works head office doesn't send this pack until 26 weeks and then by the time girl in the office where I work has filled it in, I'm thinking that it could be very close to the birth of my twins before it starts getting paid if MA takes ages to process?


----------



## Squirrel24

Cate - your MA should start on the Sunday after you finish work (no more than 11 wks prior to due date) and can be paid weekly or monthly.  My DH works for DSS and its incapacity section that looks after MA so you could probably ring them to see.  the earliest you can get your form from midwife or doc is 20 wks don't know if youve got this yet or not.  Your about 24 wks now so I would get them to send it out now if possible.  Are you planning to go off that early?


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Thanks for that, spoke to girl in the office at work yesterday and she said that she doesn't think that head office will send out the pack once they get MatB1. I said I'm getting MatB1 tomorrow when I see mw and explained that I need that and SMP1 to claim benefits to make sure that they're processed before our girls are born. She's going to see what she can do. I'm also going to speak to benefits to see if they can copy Mat B1 for for before I send it off to head office so that I can still apply for things at the earliest they can be applied for. MA can be applied for at 26 weeks, Sure Start is 29 weeks. Health in pg is 25 and shouldn't take more than 4 weeks to come through. I did think about asking if I can send Sure Start form in even if MatB1 isn't back and send it when I get it. I'm 24 weeks tomorrow. I thought that you could only get MatB1 from 23/24 weeks, also wasn't sure if mw would do the form for me before an appointment. I'm finishing work on the 18th September (due to having holidays to use, my last shift will actually be the 4th with the 11th and 18th as holidays). Finishing as early as possible so that if I start to struggle physically when the 30/32 weeks growth spurt comes, I don't have to worry about coping at work.


----------



## Squirrel24

Congrats Loopyone good to hear things are progressing well - when do you have ur next scan?

I was just at Consultant appt on Monday past - 23 wks yesterday - nothing changed really my wee man still hanging on. Hoping to get to meet him I think? don't know how we'll cope getting harder 'cos I can feel both move now and sets me off sometimes - good days & bad - have finally coaxed myself into buying a few wee things - have to be happy about this prenancy even tho things not going to plan.  Gets easier each time I look at baby things and helps me accept that I can't change the outcome.

Getting big now and not sure how long I will be able to work for - as you can see Cate is going off 3rd week of Sept I wasn't planning on going off till end of Oct and I work 40 hr week - managing a business.  So might have to rethink my plans.  Even thinking about more IVF now that we won't have our two babies if all had of been ok that would have been me done but maybe will go again depending how we feel.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Babyrocks

Loopy ,well done on getting to 14 weeks. I'm keeping ok thanks . Still being sick sometimes believe or not!!! V v tired and funding work hard enough going. Cate you're so organised . I haven't heard of most of these benefits. 
Anyway, love to all mums to be and new mums


----------



## Cate1976

Loopyone: Congrats on getting to 14 weeks, I felt good about getting to 12 weeks.

For benefits I'll be getting the Health in pg which every pg woman can apply for at 25 weeks. Also getting Maternity Allowance cos wages not high enough to pay tax and National Insurance so can't get SMP but not sure how much I'll get as it's 90% of avaerage earnings over 13 weeks in the 66 before LO/s are is/due so I'm using 13 weeks over Nov/Dec last year and Jan this year which was before hours went down from 8 to 4 a week. Due to being on Working Tax Credits with Disability element (DH gets that) we can get Sure Start Grant before girls are born and that's £500 per baby so £1000 for us.

Squirrel: Great that your wee boy is hanging on, I'm  for a miracle for you. It's understandable that feeling him moving is upsetting for you. Although my Maternity Leave is starting 20th September, I've got 2 days holiday to take so having the weeks beginning 6th and 13th off so last shift will be the 4th (only work 1 day a week). On size, I'm not as big as I thought I'd be at this stage although while browsing at bay clothes in Next last wednesday, someone thought that I was near due date so I explained that it's twins. Someone on Tamba read a book and got as far as possibly being as big as someone with singleton at full term by 26 weeks and even maternity clothes might not fit by the end of twin pg. I think what's helping me stay active for so long (walked the mile into town yesterday and got bus home as it's uphill all the way) is that I was fit and active before pg and have continued doing what I can. Also I'm taller than average at 5'6 and do have medium build. Lastly, position of baby/ies can make a difference and at the moment both mine are in places where they're not hitting anywhere painful.

Babyrocks: Hope the sickness stops soon.

News on me is haven't got much sorting done so will work on it tomorrow. Need to be at stage where girls room can be cleared for DH to paint it weekend after next (bank holiday weekend, probably the Saturday). Then first week September can get boxes for the loft sorted ready to go up once rest has been floored. Any that aren't going in loft will be put in cupboard in our room and I'll go through them once Mum & Dad have gone as I'll be 28 weeks when they leave so possibly cutting down on going out (still go to church, do the things I'm involved in with church and do the Theology clases) to make sure I don't overdo it and risk going into labour too early. If I get to 36/37 weeks hopefully nearer 37 I'll be happy. Hopefully consultant will have some idea at 32 weeks how far I'm likely to get.


----------



## Squirrel24

Don't get me wrong I'm not huge - still in size 14 maternity - have weighed myself and put on 16lbs since pre-preg weight so I think even for a singleton thats about the norm at this stage.  I think I have probably lost weight elsewhere and alot of muscle tone I used to cycle 100 miles a week up to end of last Nov so feeling pretty unfit now and get quite breathless going up stairs - so Cate you did well walking into town probably would taken me ages.  I'm 5'5 but feel like babies are up to where my boobs end as I have gone up 3 cup sizes!!!! I know I hope they don't get any bigger which is wishful thinking.  They almost make good headgear!!! Lol.

A girl at work told me that sometimes depending on area u live in you can get surestart grant even if not on benefits or low income but I don't think she's right.  Does anybody know?


----------



## SUNNY2007

up until 30 weeks i only put on 12 pound but initially lost a stone so was still lighter than pre pregnancy and people couldnt believe i was having twins until week 34 o my goodness at the end of my pregnancy i had 4 stone on and was huge delivered at 37 weeks because i was induced because babies so big  at 32 weeks they were convinced i would go into labour as both weighing 6 pounds each at this time so i was given steroids.  i knew they would be there till the very end .  they arrived at 37 weeks 7lb 9 and 6lb 8 no scbu or anything and two weeks later i had lost 5 stone in weight initially had no time to eat first thing that i ate was dinner at 7pm at night.  But im the kind of person when i had a spare slot i didnt sleep or eat i cleaned and ironed thats just me.  They say dont worry about house but that kind of mess would get me  down so thats what i did.  Im a nurse in a very heavy elderly care ward with a lot of patient lifting bending etc i finished work at 28 weeks dont think i would have got much further singleton pregnant ladies dont realise how one more puts such a strain on your body they used to say to me i worked till 34 weeks and one of their babies was smaller than one of mine and i had double so i just laughed and said nothing


----------



## Babyrocks

Gosh Sunny, 5 stone in 2 weeks ,That's some going!!!! lovely names : finn and abi. Hope they're both thriving!Squirrel, just checked eligibility for the SURE START grant. criteria below:
"You can get a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you or your partner receive any of the following:

Income Support 
income-based Jobseeker's Allowance 
income-related Employment and Support Allowance 
Pension Credit 
Child Tax Credit at a rate higher than the family element 
Working Tax Credit where a disability or severe disability element is included in the award "


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Squirrel, I'm plessed that you are starting to come to terms with ur situation.  It would be excellent to get to meet your little boy.  I'm sure there's a part of you that hopes the doctors are wrong!

Sure start is also only available in certain area's, so not everyone on benefits can qualify.

Loopyone - we are so close to-gether.  I'm 15 week + 2 to-day.  Have you much of a bump?  I'm a big girl - tall and big boned, so not really that much of a bumpn yet, but there is definately something happening there!  I'm keeping really well - how are you?

Sunny - 5 stone in 2 weeks.  I bet that was a relief!!  Congrtaulations on ur twins.

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, on the subject of the sure start maternity grant; My friend applied for it last year before having her baby ( both her and her husband work full time) She was turned down for it. She was then advised to reapply for it when the baby was born and she was in receipt of tax credits, she done this and was awarded the grant. If you are turned down for it don't be afraid to appeal their decision, sometimes a bit of persistence pays off  .

Hi to all you ladies, whichever satge you are at ,  hope you are all keeping well


----------



## SUNNY2007

obviously most of it was fluid but yes it did feel so good to get rid of it unfortunately since going back to work and having a t break (novel idea) ive put on some weight so its back to weight watchers for me been battling my weight for as long as i can remember


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks has put the criteria for the Sure Start Grant. You don't have to be in a Sure Start are to get it. The Sure Start grant and the organisation Sure Start are 2 different things. It says on front page of application form for the grant (bit you tear off):

In some parts of the country there are local Sure Start Programmes offering help to the parents of children aged under four. These bring together a range of services including health, learning through play and family support.

The Sure Start Maternity Grant is different because it is paid direct to parents who qualify, no matter where they live in Northern Ireland.

Glitter: Your friend not being entitled to Sure Start Grant before baby is born but being entitled once tax credits are sorted out happens to lots of people

I'm 24 weeks today so happy to be at this stage. mw appointment went well, there was some confusion about dates, so she's said to go by due date of 11th December.

I also asked about MatB1 form and rules have changed, she can't do it till I'm 26 weeks, by the time I've sent that off to works head office (unless they can send it out asap) and they've sent the pack to me and I've filled it in, sent it back and it's been processed, Maternity Allowance might not be processed before babies are born if they come early. I pointed that out to mw and she said 'don't stress, settle your head, I've never seen a baby starve'. It's not just that, it's buying nappies and if BF doesn't work out formula and worst case scenario if they're born early not being able to afford bus fares to go see them once I'm released from hossy (unless hossy has rooms I could stay in). If that happens then we're going to seriously struggle to pay bills, food and everyhting for the girls. Told DH and he said not to worry cos for getting to hossy if girls do have to be in SCBU then church family will help with lifts up but most of them work during day so I'd only be able to get up in the evening. Going to ask girl in office at work if head office can send pack out so that I can get it filled in and sent back when I get MatB1.


----------



## sunbeam

OMG girls just catching up on you all and sounds like you are all doing well and blooming!!!!!!!!  Best wishes SB xxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Cate, don't worry hons. Chillax . It will all be good. As long as the babies are healthy, it will all work itself out after that! 
Best wishes
BR


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Babyrocks, I know worst case is unlikely. If works take time getting SMP1 back to me then I'll put in the any info bit that it is twin pg and therefore there is a strong chance of babies coming at 36/37 weeks and could they process it asap. I've also decided that once MA finishes, I will go back to work as I only work 4 hours a week and DH has said he'd look after the girls. If he's back or has another job (he could only manage part time) then I'll negotiate what hours I work so that I don't do evening shift but do something during the day.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate i understand twins are so expensive i know.  I didnt ask my midwife for mat b1 i asked my gp for it just phoned up receptionist and she organised it so you could try that and i got mine at 24 weeks wasnt allowed to start maternity leave with out it so phone your gp.


----------



## crazykate

I just notice the footer on Squirrel's post on NI girls and thought I'd have a look in......I don't look in as often as I should  

Anyways just a quicky to throw a massive big hug to Squirrel and Shoppingqueen       

Wishing you all well 

Kate


----------



## Cate1976

I know stress isn't good for the babies, MW has said that it says on the MatB1's she has that they can't be issued till 26 weeks. For work I'm going to do a letter tomorrow giving notice of when I'll be starting maternity leave and when I'll be back. I just hope that work can get everything processed so I can apply for MA asap. If pack from work can't be sent out till they've got MatB1 then I'll explain situation to jobcentre and see if I can send application in without SMP1 and MatB1 with promise to take them in as soon as works return them.

Here's timescale I've worked out:
MW gives me MatB1 in 2 weeks time, I give that to work so they can send it to HR.
HR send out the pack, could be a week before I get it depending on how quick they send it out, I'd be 27 weeks. I fill in what I need to and send it back asap[.
They take 2/3 weeks maybe more to process it and send it back to me so could be talking me being 30 weeks before I get SMP1 back. I take MA application to jobcentre day I get SMP1 back. Think MA can take anything up to 6-8 weeks? to be processed before I get first payment and I know it'll be backdated to date I put on form.
Girls for whatever reason are born before MA comes through. Most of Sure Start Grant will have been spent on paying our share of what my family have got for us and filling oil tank. 
DH's SSP runs out in October so if girls are born early, ESA might not have been procesed which means that any Sure Start Grant left will be going on food and bills.

My parents have said they'll help out if we're stuck financially but they're away from early-mid November as my sister is getting married in Jamaica.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate i dont mean to worry you but is there anyway you can get cash loan from parents add to your mortgage or save because its going to be really difficult if you have no money i have a great job and im struggling financially with 2 i really dont know how i would cope in your circumstances especially with 2 did you never think of this before im not trying to be rude but benefits alone are not alot for the four of you.


----------



## Squirrel24

OMG Sunny - I thought I was doing well at my 16 pounds - my sis has already said to me that I don't realise how big I'm going to get but she says I'm smaller than she was with my nephew at 6mths.  Haven't put on any weight elsewhere so not really worried.

As regards money - if I was able to sure start after babies born that would be great.  As we've been on this journey for a long time I started saving years ago in case I got pregnant.  Both have good jobs so was able to save without scrimping - saved quite a bit and I am trying to save £200 a month to buy baby stuff and have separate acc for that with £1200 in it at minute.  As I want to take off 39 wks we are borrowing on mortgage as we only have a small one to cover my direct debits for the two car loans and to pay off all our credit cards - only puts our mortgage up by £50 per mth so it means I can keep my savings and maybe use that for another go at IVF next year maybe.

But cate don't stress about money you will always have enough to get by and when you need to tighten belt it can always be done - some formula milk you can even get prescribed as far as I know - my sis was telling me I think it was Cow&Gate Premium - its for babies with sensitive tummies as easier to digest.


----------



## Cate1976

Sunny: We knew I'd have to claim MA due to not working enough to pay tax and NI. We had no idea when we had tx that DH was going to be off work sick. Once everything is being paid, i know we can manage. We rent our house and loan we don't want as we are trying to keep debts down. My parents will lend us money. I'm going to ask gp receptionist tomorrow about getting MatB1 asap, also going to speak to benefits branch to find out if I can send in MA application at 26 weeks and send in SMP1 when I get it. Friend of ours who has twins almost 3 mnths old has said for us to start buying things like formula/nappies now just get one tin/packet a week then we'll have enough to last till Child Benefit and Child Tax have been sorted out. She also said not to stress and that me thinking about finances is part of motherly instinct kicking in. There might not be much money for luxuries but I am going to save the Child Benefit for things like holidays and birthday/Christmas pressies.


----------



## SUNNY2007

I apologise in advance for this rave i really dont want to offend people which what i have to say might.
I am fed up with the money talk.  One thing i dont understand is why if you are so badly off for money would you even contimplate having children especially if you rely so heavily on hand outs from the government.  One thing in this world really annoys me is that people who dont work are nearly better off than me get all these maternity grants etc when i work hard every week and my husband works 60 hours a week so we can support ourselves and have a pension when others claim off my nat ins and taxes and i get nothing and when i retire it will be my money that keeps me if i ever need a nursing home il have to pay it and others get it free. Sometimes i just think flip that il just go on the dole il be better off.

Sorry il get off my soap box now but it really annoys me


----------



## betty-77

Sunny i have to agree with you on all you say, well done.  think i better log off or i'm gonna start saying whats on my mind


----------



## Suzie

Ladies ladies ladies ! 

Please change the discussion and get back to support each other please 

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

no problem sorry but been on my mind for weeks


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Loopyone, I'm tall and fat, so I carry my weight well (so I think lol)!!  It seems to be if you are slimmer that a bump develops quicker.  Some people say that they can see a bump, and I can definately feel something but it's not that defined!  I had my 12 weeks scan at 12+5, so I was very lucky.  I'm waiting on an appt for 20 week scan.  When is ur scan?

Sunny, I've also struggled with my weight all my life.  I lost 6 stone b4 tx, kept it off 1 year, then put it all back on in 2008.  Went back in January and lost 2 stone before tx.  Have only gained 3lb in my pg, so I'm pleased with that.  Back to ww after baby arrives.

Louise


----------



## Hopeful NI

Thought I would join in girls, I had my 28 week scan on Tuesday. My little baby was weighing in at 2lb 14ozs. My due date is 9th November, my little baby kicks like mad every night but I find it so reassuring that it is doing well.

I have always struggled with my weight and lost 4 stone 6 years ago, and what I am finding really funny is with this pregnancy I cannot stand any fatty foods or chocolate ( I am craving fruit) which is soo unlike me, so I am counting myself lucky and haven't put on too much weight. 

But the way I look at it, I am soo lucky to be pregnant and still cannot believe it, myself and my DH are enjoying every minute as we know after two failed tx's we are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## weeza82

Why hello again girlies! On a mahossive internet catch up as I can't be bothered going anywhere in the p1ssing rain! 

I have been lurking, just not posting at all! I won't chance any personals though yet!

I think there was chat about maternity clothes a few pages back. I found that Dorothy Perkins clothes and inparticular trousers were huge all over. I ended up buying a size smaller and even then they billowed round my thighs like marquees! I had real bother finding trousers though as I am significantly taller than average at 5'10. I got 2 pairs of jenas and 2 good pairs of trousers nad wore them to the death    I put on less than a stone when I was pregnant which everyone was surprised at and kept telling me so! they must have thought I would be the size of a mountain   As I am taller than "taller than average"  and not a delicate little thing (been called a big strapping lassy in my time) it was AGES, like around 28 weeks before I was obviously pregnant. Yet my SIL who is due in Jan has been showing since 11 weeks!


----------



## Mamabud

Hopefull - it must be excellent seeing the baby again.  My next scan is on 24th September - I got my appt in to-day.  I really can't wait.  Have a midwife appt next Tuesday too.  I'm sure the kicking is very re-assuring.  I can't wait to feel some movement.

Weeza - you sound just like my build!!  1 stone for the whole pg is excellent.  Congrats on ur daughter.

Loopyone - there is a sign on the door of the place where the 20 week scan is done at the hospital, saying that a full bladder isn't necessary    What hospital are you attending?  It's very late for a 12 week scan.

I got a bargain to-day at Tesco.  They have Tommy Tipee Electronic steam sterilisers half price, and Philips Aventi.  Mum bought me one, so pleased we bagged a bargain!  I also bought a lovely wee set with an all in one, vest, hat, bib, scratch mitts, just cream with bears on it.  Lovely!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate you heard what i said i stopped the discussion as told so stop talking about everyone else on another thread. At least i didnt do it behind your back get over it.


----------



## Babypowder

Oh god Suzie can you please step in or im going to say my bit aswell.........       finding it hard


----------



## yellazippy

BP pm for ya


----------



## Babypowder

yella one back at ya


----------



## SUNNY2007

Dont bother Suzie we had stopped talking about it have you seen the other thread dont worry im going back to my little twin mummies page so you dont have to tell me off i shut up when i was told so cant be shot for that see you all later hope you have lovely healthy happy babies. take care


----------



## Suzie

right I am on holiday but will have a look at the other thread! I will ask one more time for the matter to be dropped! So the members on here who are back to chatting again can continue


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone, I didn't need a full bladder for my 12 week scan either.  When is ur 16 weeks MW appt, have you it booked?  I've been looking at prams, and there is a good value Gracco one which has everything including the car seat base for £280.00.  There is a lovely Silver Cross one but at £420, you then need to buy the car seat etc.  Whenever you'll end up with a light stroller when the baby is big enough, I don't know if I can justify spending that money.  Dad is buying it but don't want to take advantage!1  Have you eyed any up yet?


----------



## Cate1976

Just posting to say sorry for all the trouble and upset I've caused. I misunderstood what was said (something I do too easily). I'm especially sorry to whoever it is who has asked for their membership to be cancelled. I think it's probably best if I don't post on here for a while to let things settle down, I will be lurking though. Hope all who are pg are staying well and that all the Mum's are enjoying life and that LO's are well.


----------



## weeza82

Loopybud, my sis has the Graco quattro delux, it's great value! It's a nice travel system, easy folded down, easy manouvered, the car seat is really comfortable. On the down side, it's quite heavy and bulky when folded down, but otherwise it's a great job and really popular, you see LOADS of Gracos about. I have the M&Ps ultima which us just fab too but pricier and base has to be bought separately. 

For once Cate, I agree with you, I think it's best if you don't post for a very long  time either.


----------



## SUNNY2007

icandy are gorgeous would you need the carrycot though does the seat attech to the base because for all the time they are in the carrycot just thinking how you could get it so nice i fancied the twin one but ended up with jane then nipper 360 which is my fav for my 2


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, If you dont mind me asking how long were you at your appointment at 12 week scan? Someone told me it can take a few hours as apart from the actual scan theres tons of paperwork to go through ( she was at Craigavon, maybe different?) D.P was asking me as he needs to give his work a rough estimate of how long he will be out for on thursday . cheers Loops   By the way had a look at those Icandy prams, loving them but not the price, d.p will take a stroke at them prices


----------



## glitter girl

Sunny, glad to see you are back posting on here , Your info/advice is invaluable


----------



## betty-77

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh prams, my fav subject at the mo!  Icandys are just sooooooo lovely but for twins anyway far to heavy and expensive for me, i was very tempted for a while though.  just remember when you are adding up the cost for seats etc that whatever pram you go for you will prob need to buy the car seat anyway so always add that on.

i went for the double nipper 360 - and its sitting in my nursery right now - yes i have been playing   and practising how to put it up and down   got the footmuffs yesterday - didnt buy nipper ones though as they were about 50 - 60 quid each    i went for mamas and papas at 25 quid in sale.  they look fab, yip i've fitted them and all    oh god its all so real now, i got my car seats yesterday too - went for maxi cosi in tango red - yummy - i love them!

Glitter we were in royal for 12 week and yip we were there for hours, also as your twins your scan will take longer as well.

bye girls


----------



## Squirrel24

Betty - How u feeling these days.

Girls it was hard for picking a pram cos I had to start looking for a single pram and not ttwin as I had been doing - but for twins I would have gone with the Nipper 360 probably really light - good handle and adjustable for my tall DH - folds easy.

Since then have chosen a Mutsy 4 Rider Light - in red - for my girl - it's kinda sporty alot like the quinny.  It's price was £429 with £100 off so just said yes and put deposit on it.  The Maxi-cosi cabrio car seat fits onto it with brackets that cost around £18 and my sister is buying the car seat for us - which is very generous.  Think she feels that she would have been buying two pressies but as only one now she is buying bigger pressie.  You can get carrycot for it too at £120 but seeing I will prob have my bubs around end of Nov start of Dec we thought I wouldn't get use out of it over winter months as they only use it for about 4 mths I think - so getting moses basket instead from my other sis.

Tried to do some sorting out yesterday to make room in house - jes I have about 40 pairs of jeans - don't know why I ever needed them as I am surviving on 3 prs maternity!! Did too much and ended up with sore back all evening so had a bath and that eased it.

Anybody else having what they call Pelvic Girdle Pain - docs said I could physio if it got worse - sometimes don;t know whats best sitting, standing or lying down - nothing seems to ease it.  Also having alot of rib discomfort feels like somebody swinging about in there.  But wouldn't have it any other way reassures me they r still there.


Hope evryone is keeping well.


----------



## betty-77

squirrel honey you are sooooooooooo brave and have so much strength in dealing with all the emotions that have come along with your pregnancy. i really do admire you . i had a nosey at the mutsy 4 rider online there - wow it sure is sporty looking - what colour did you get it in? i wish the nipper was able to take the car seats that will be so handy, but i guess you cant have everything!



Squirrel24 said:


> Also having alot of rib discomfort feels like somebody swinging about in there. But wouldn't have it any other way reassures me they r still there.


Yip have had the rib pain, such a joy ! i guess we need to remember there really is someone swinging about in there


----------



## Squirrel24

Got it in red Betty - it was the last one and not really in mood for shopping about so decided to take it.  Handy if we want to go for walk in the forest park with the dog next year.

Not really that brave - had to get my sister to go into local baby shop and tell to let the two cots beds I'd left over go and I would go in and pick a diff one sometime. Don't know how that's going to pan out but each day at a time.


----------



## weeza82

Squirrel, I too think you are so fab and strong     

Loops, I did indeed purchase in the Square. The Icandy is lovely but reeeaaaaaaalllly heavy. They will do a huge Icandy sales pitch on you, so be warned. Houstons in Banbridge is well worth a look if you are ever that length, they always seem to have s sale on something and a really good selection. Apparently Babyworld in the 'island is really good. Check out the online prices beforehand though and negotiate    I had my booking appt in Craigavon and we were there for hours. It was bedlam and nearly an hour and a half after my appt time before I was seen and then another hour and a half till everything was done and we were leaving.


----------



## tedette

Hello ladies,

I got a Cosatto travel system and I love it!!! It was the Mobi and I got it online for £265 which was great. I had seen them in the toy store in Cookstown so I had a test drive and thought it was easy to manage. It is really light and durable and I had no need for a carrycot. The wee man slept in the pram for the first 3 months as he loved it so much! Kiddicare are doing good deals on them and I have ordered from them before and they are very good.

http://kiddicarereviews.kiddicare.com/baby/Cosatto-Mobi

I would highly recommend it!

Hope everyone is well. James has 2 wee teeth! He got them both last Monday, the wee pet. Better go and look about him!

Take care,

Tedette


----------



## Mamabud

Quick question girls.  Is it true that you are meant to wash all baby clothes in non bio before putting them onto the baby?  It seems like an awlful lot of work!

Louise


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Louise. You do read that sometimes. Neither of my sisters washed the clothes. They both said it's unnecessary.


----------



## Mamabud

Just what I want to hear babyrocks!  Thanks


----------



## MISSY97

Hey loopybud 

I heard this too, but never did with Lauren.... 

Hi too all you other girls hope all is well....

Missy xx


----------



## Squirrel24

I asked my sisters this question too and they said no.

I have another question myself:

My sis was going to buy me a moses basket - but has since found out that you need to spend around £100 to get a decent one - I haven't a clue about this so wanted to know if anyone had a good one that cost less or what are my alterntaives for somewhere for the baby to sleep during day?  I wasn't going to get carrycot for pram as I didn't think i'd use it but now looks a better option as it costs £120 and would allow me to use for walks too


----------



## tedette

Hi Squirrel,

I would have been lost without my pram and the wee man slept in it during the day and mainly at night too as he prefered it to the crib we had!  Also it is nice to get out in the fresh air with them and when they are all wrapped up in their pram they are cosy and comfortable so I would recommend getting one.




tedette


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, I'm getting one bought by my dh aunt, so we haven't really been pricing them.  A friend offer us to borrow one, and we were going to do that, just buy a new mattress.  The baby isn't in them that long anyway.  Did u check Argos for prices?


----------



## shaz2

hello all the mummies to be, sorry for jumping on just wanted to say in mama's & papa's in regent street london they have amazing prams, ive fell in love with 2 (wishful thinking or maybe positive thinking...lol) in the hope that one day one will be mine.. 

xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

I never bothered to wash baby clothes either takes the good look out of them before they even have them on.  Also on the moses basket front those tiny cheaper ones are no good waste of money as dont last very long i got mamas and papas linear zoo and rocker base but it was bout 110 but i got great wear out of them my two were very big babies and at 6 months were 21 lbs in weight and very long and then i moved them into cots.  Bu i couldnt live with out them think the cheaper one is false economy as you only get bout 2 months out of them


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

sorry bit of a quick me post but dont want you to think i'm awol again  

havent read back over thread, sorry, hopefully i will tomorrow and do some personals.

i've spent past few days in hospital, thought twinnies were going to make an early appearance and we have been kept in and observed very closeley for couple of days.  i  have been through a rollercoaster of emotions which i cant describe at mo but have been very frightened and to be honest i still am.  good news is babies as they have been from start of this pg are just great and hospital very happy with them.  so reassuring i have to say, esp knowing i could now go to labour at any time.  i'm doing o.k  - just about got let out of hospital today - strict instructions that i am now on total bed rest    sounds o.k until the reality of it really hits you and you are at home not allowed or able to do anything but hey i will do anything to keep us all nice and safe.  carrying twins is no doubt a hard pg and for anyone in or finding themselves in this type of pg i can  only say be organised early - thankfully i have bought the main things and done my 'nesting'  would have been really stuck if i was only starting now.

i'm in my bed exhausted so gonna go try get some sleep.  hope i'll be on tomorrow for a proper catch up.

Betty xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Betty ypu take care and catch up on all the soaps before twins arrive did they give you steroids i got steroids at 32 weeks i think hard to remeber sometimes because my 2 were so big they thought they might come early.  Those steroids are your wee godsend if babies come early


----------



## betty-77

yip sunny got the steroids - nasty arent they     got 2 injections  over 2 nights.  have to say i'm glad its very reassuring.  bubs are app 4.4 and 4.6  so with good weights and the steroids for their lungs they have such a good chance if they do come soon.


----------



## Babyrocks

hi Betty, good to hear you're doing ok and that the twinnies are hangin in there. They are a great weight for their stage > take it really really easy and let yourself be pamperedxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Justa quick post to let you know that all went well today at 12 weeks scan. Two healthy babies on board, even got a wave from one of them  . So, so relieved and happy


----------



## Babyrocks

Good news glitter. Delighted for you.
Well I had my 28 week scan today and I have been diagnosed with major placenta previa Grade IV ( the highest grade)  so it's definately an early caesarian for me. It's just a matter of holding on as long as I can now. 
The first sign of a bleed I have to go straight to RMH admissions. 
Hoping to make it to 37 weeks which is the latest Doctor Tharma said he would leave me . Please please little'un hang in there until 37 weeks. 

Have just had my first injection of steriods to mature the baby's lungs just in case anything happens . having dose 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks   and     all goes well and that wee is too comfy to move. Its great your getting the steroids. My niece was born 12weeks early due to pre-eclampsia she weighed 1lb 10oz   and although NO mother every wants an early delivery, the technology is fantasic and the staff are well trainned, but   you wont be needing any.


----------



## yellazippy

Baby Rocks just wanted to pop on and send you some


----------



## lmk

baby rocks, hope all goes smoothly for you and baba. stay snugg little one  

betty hope bed rest is helping you and twinnies!  

i hope all goes smoothly for you both  

lmkxx


----------



## Mamabud

Betty - take it easy and enjoy the rest.  When the two babies arrive, you'll be looking for it!

Babyrocks - I hope that you get to reach 37 weeks.  It's re-assuring that the steriods can help the health of the baby.

Glitter - congrats on the scan.

Big hello to all the rest of you mummies to be.


----------



## Squirrel24

Betty - hope u r keeping well and getting the rest you need.

Babyrocks - hope u and bubba r ok and that all stays well for another bit yet.

Just goes to show when you start to get into 3rd trimester anything can happen.  So fingers crossed everyone keeps well    

Glitter - it great to hear you've got good news I'm sure u are over the moon.  Another wee milestone over.  Is it going fast for you ?


No news on me - had a wee bit of a scare with reduced movement but got all checked out and everything still ok.  Was up in new maternity unit in Altnagelvin - looks nice and staff really lovely.  Registrar came up to say hello to me & DH - I suppose given circumstances he just wanted to pop his head in and meet us - which was very nice of him.


----------



## Annie70

Betty - take it easy, pet, rest up and do nothing!  Easier said than done, I know (I only had two weeks of house rest mid-pregnancy but that was enough to have me climbing the walls.) Glad to hear that you've got the steroids and know that your wee ones are a good weight.  

Babyrocks - have you had placenta previa the whole pregnancy or just now? Big hug to you as it's not fun having that Damocles sword hanging over your last trimester - is taking early mat leave an option for you? Might be worth considering. 

Glitter girl - delighted for you that your two weans are still in fine fettle - I was so nervous at my 12-wk scan! Have you told everyone that it's twins? Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.

Oscar is still undecided whether he should crawl or not.  He loves being on all fours shaking his booty but hasn't gone the whole way yet. Which is time enough for me as I've only got one stair gate at the moment. I'm enjoying the bababa-babbling, though.


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks Annie and glad to hear Oscar is doing well. 

Placenta has been low whole pregnancy but doctor said you can not officially diagnose placenta previa until 28 weeks. Had put it out of my mind in the hope that it might move. Just have to deal with it now. Taking early mat leave I think. Wasn't in the plan it need to do whatever I possibly can to  try to keep the placenta intact so need to be off my feet as much as possible. X


----------



## shaz2

hello

just wanted to pop on and say hello to use all.

babyrocks, hope all goes well in next few weeks for you, and at least your getting the steroids which hopefuly as loopy said will have been an unnecessary precaution,My sister in law also had this and my niece was 9 weeks early she is now 5 and starting primary 1 and the healthiest wee lady ever.. you rest up now mrs...xx

squirrel, glad to hear all is ok, a wee novena been done for you and your family chic,x 

hello to all use lovelly mummies and mummies to be, hope use are all resting up...xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

i got zantac near the end it was fantastic would recommend it but you can buy it in the chemist if you cant wait till doctors open on tuesday


----------



## Babyrocks

Girls..........the heartburn problem. So glad someone brought it up. It's making my life hell!!!!!!!!!! All day long and everythingI eat. I actually dread eating at this stage because i know it's just going to be pain for hours afterwards. I too have been going through peptac like there's no tomorrow (better than gaviscon I think and less than half the price) I have been getting the peptac on freee prescription but have run out. 

Loopy just go to your GP and get the free prescriptions form from the GP practice . all you do is fill it in and post off then you sign for your prescriptions. Sunny thanks for the advice on Zantac. I think i'll just have to get some and see if it works any better than simple antacids. 

I'm pretty much housebound now until the baby is delivered  because of grade IV placenta previa so just resting, reading listening to CDs. The day goes very very slowly  .........I'm not complaining because I'll do anything to make sure the little one is healthy , makes it to 37 weeks and is delivered healthily by c section. 




love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## plusone

Sorry for butting have you tried renegel they are chewable antacid remedy they taste okay bit like spermint chew they were my life saver when I was pregnant with DD, tried everything else.  Even sucked one all night (lucky I did not choke on it).

Hope all your pregnancies go well.

Plusone


----------



## shem

Hi girlsJust a wee note on the heartburn problem I had terrible heartburn during my pregnancy tried peptac it was no good so gp put me on ranitadine tablets which were a bit better but not a remedy so gp prescribed omeprazole tablets best thing ever you take one every morning eat whatever you want and no heartburn! and totally safe in pregnancy I think they'll only prescribe them as a last resort though hope this helpsShem xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks shem.
I checked the medicines information on omeprazole and there is not enough evidence of safety in pregnancy so I would not take them or recommend taking them. Best to be careful


----------



## Squirrel24

Just wanted to ask anyone with twin preg or twin babies - when did your midewife / consultant prescribe prenatal supplements / iron if they did at all? 

I'm absolutely knackered no energy at all just about fit to go to work and thats it!  Alot of singleton pg girls I know who are within 2 wks of me have already been given additional supplements so not sure if I've just been overlooked or not.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Squirrell, although I'm only  one baby  , my midwife recommended spatone supplements (2 sachets per day) from about week 15. Then last week ( week 28 scan) I was prescribed pregaday - a higher level of oral iron supplement as my haemaglobin was 10.3 . That is on the low side. 

The midwife said they usually put most women on oral iron for the last 2 months of pregnancy to build up stores in case you lose blood during delivery. 
Have you had your haemaglobin checked recently to check whether you're anaemic? anything below 12 can cause you to feel fatigued.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Squirrel i didnt get iron or anything even though my hb sat about 10 which is low then i had caeserian and lost about litre of blood they were going to transfuse me as hb went to 8 but put me on double iron instead.  Eat leafy veg like spinach and then drink orange juice as vut c helps absorb iron.  I dont like cooked spinach but its lovely raw like a salad leaf.


----------



## Squirrel24

Lost my post after all my typing - too tired will try again tmoro.

xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on and see how everyone is - been to midwife and got iron & folic acid tablets called Galfer so hope these give me a wee boost.

Have been drinking pure orange but havn't tried the spinach yet! I remember my sister eating this when she was ill and she hated it.

Babyrocks how are you feeling now - hope you're taking it easy.

Betty - how r u doing too.

It's been very quiet on here so either everyones too tired or too busy at the mo - hoping this finds youb all well.

Going furniture shopping with my sister tomor so hopefully get wardrobe & chest of drawers for baby room.  Just ordinary furniture not nursery stuff still a bit superstitious - it'll be the first piece of proper bedroom furniture we've bought since getting married and moving in 8 years ago and will end up being much nicer than the stuff we have in our own room!!!!


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

havent been on for a while.  thanks for all your lovely pms and messages from my last post it means a lot.  

Babyrocks how have you been doing, i see your on bedrest as well.  i hope you are feeling o.k and baby doing good.  any tips for passing the time!!  i'm lucky enough that someone will come and collect me and bring me to my mums a couple of days a week, nice to have a bit of company.

Squirrel how you doing?  hope you had a good day shopping today.  i've been on galfer from about 16 weeks as thats when i started to really struggle with tiredness.  i picked up not long after starting them but i still ended up being anaemic at 30 week blood checks so i've now doubled to 2 a day, i do feel slightly better i have to say.  also i dont seem to have many problems taking them.

i've been back at hospital for appointment this week and a few concerns about one of the babies but i'm hoping and praying that things will all be o.k.  i'm back in on monday for further checks with midwife and consultant again.  so long as everything is o.k i will be monitored 1-2 times a week until birth.  

big hi to everyone and hope you are all well

Betty xx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Betty, so far so good. Just sitting on sofa most of the time. My mum came to visit on Friday which passed the day well. Reading a few books aothough finding it quite hard to concentrate. Have another check up/scan this Thursday.
Quite glad to be taking it easy because I had could have been doing with conserving my energy for growing the baby rather than putting it into work. 
Good luck for your check up on Monday. Let me know how you arex


----------



## Squirrel24

Good luck for tomoro Betty - I'm hope it's nothing to worry about I'm sure alls ok - but will be thinking of you all anyway.

Good to hear you two girls are taking it easy.

Shopping went well on sat - got really nice solid oak wardrobe & chest of drawers - and got almost £250 quid off price so it worked out well in the end.  I put it in nursery for now and then maybe steal it back in a few years time when it's time for the argos furniture and bunk beds to go in.  Method in my madness you see!  Found some nice wallpaper and material in local home decor shop really nice - getting quite excited now hard to believe I'm actually going to have a baby in our lives - not the two we had hoped for but I'm hoping we will still be able to be happy - hard being happy and sad at the same time - and now that both are moving I think It seems more real now.

xxP


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

Babyrocks is it tomorrow you are back for scan??  good luck if it is and let us know how you get on.  Glad your resting, easier said than done i know  

Squirrel like your thinking re the furniture!!  sounds like you've got a few good deals.  we had nursery, bedroom and living room decorated recently, funny that we never quite managed to do any of this for the last 6 yrs we have lived here and as soon as i'm pg it all starts to come together.  would love to do up the rest of the house but that aint gonna happen, i'm happy enough with whats been done though.  how've you been keeping, are you back for any check ups soon?

Monday showed a slight improvement in growth of baby concerned and dopplers, cord blood flow etc were all normal so i was a wee bit happier.  back again on monday and hope there will be more improvement then.  its so hard not to worry about things isnt it.  cant believe i'm 34 weeks, not long to go now


----------



## Babyrocks

Betty glad to hear news dounds better for you you. I know how worrying and nerve wracking it all can be. The good news is that you're being monitored so closley now. Well done on getting to teh 34 week milestone. Every week closer to 40 is a hurdle over come!!
Scan tomorrow. Please God everything will be OK with the little darling. 
Squirrell., sounds like your nesting is going well! Like the sound of the furniture. We just got wooden floors 2 beds a chest of drawers and a sliderobe from Ikea and they look great now that they're built. I was in a mad nesting phase at about 26 weeks. THank goodness everything is more or less sorted now and I love the newly painted rooms and furniture. Poor hubbie has bad to do all the hard work though cos I can't lift or do much. 
Hard to just rest when there is so much to be done!!


----------



## betty-77

babyrocks hope all went well for you today


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks Betty. Just had scan this evening. Everything ok. Baby is 3lb 11oz now. Doctor said with major placenta previa baby usually needs to be delivered by about 35- 36 weeks however he'd do his best to get to 37 . Hoping to keep little junior in there growing as long as possible. How are you Betty?


----------



## betty-77

glad scan went o.k.  baby seems to be a good weight aswell.  have you been given steroids?  make sure you are taking it really easy at home, don't take any risks even if your feeling o.k.  how often will they see you now?


----------



## Babyrocks

HI 
Yes went to RMH two days in a row this time two weeks ago. Going to have scan every two weeks now. What about you?


----------



## betty-77

thats great you've already got steroids, apparantly it makes such a difference if baby comes early, i had mine when i was taken in a few weeks ago.  i'll be scanned again on monday and then then the following monday the doctor will be talking about what date to book me in for c section    all of a sudden i've only got a few weeks left!!  if anything shows on scan or growth falls again or doesnt increase then i think things will have to change but i think i'm at a good stage now if they did come    

whats your plans for today?


----------



## Babyrocks

I'm still officially working from home so just doing emails and getting things cleared up. Keeps me distracted if nothing else!!
Good luck Monday and let us know how you go
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Betty / Babyrocks

Good to see all is going well for you two - just a matter of taking it easy and getting as far along as comfortably/safely as possible.

Haven't been on as computer all disconnected with doing up two bedrooms and all. But I'm sure now weekend has come DH will be looking to get on POker site and win some money!!!! Not.

Going up to Altnagelvin on Monday I'll be almost 27 wks then - will have to ask them about Pelvic Girdle Pain as its getting worse so need some advice on that as I'm in a good bit of pain when I sleep at night and I don't want to aggravate it any more.  My sis said a girl that worked with her had it so bad she was virtually unable to walk and had to use crutches to take weight of her pelvis.  Wee ones are moving about a good bit now and I'm starting to get some weird belly shapes - I'm sure evryone's sick of me saying look .. look all the time - nice feeling but hard to get used to.

Looks like it going to be nice weekend so take it easy and sit back and watch DH do some gardening and might even get the dog washed & cut.


----------



## Annie70

How's the form, Betty? Are you still hanging in there? (And, I don't mean on to the sofa)

Babyrocks - is everything OK again?  No bleeding? I assume that if you're working from home, you haven't yet started your mat leave?

Off to see Glasvegas in concert on Wednesday so been blasting my brains out last few days with them. Just love that accent.


----------



## Lesley08

hi everyone,
hope you are all okay especially squirrel and babyrocks not long now ladies. im typing with one hand as oliver is on the boob as usual sorry i havent been on much but it has been hard going here oliver has silent reflux which is basically extreme heartburn this is why he hasnt been able to settle lying down since birth and screams in pain a lot . he is doing great weight wise and looks about three months old and now hes on infant gaviscon hes starting to settle a bit more but until this week i havent been able to set him down for a minute - lucky for him hes so adorable that i dont mind but it does mean ive a lot of catching up to do. take care and hopefully get on a bit more often.

lesley xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies

Hope you're all keeping well, whatever stage you're at.  Like Lesley, I'm another one who has been laying low, sorry about that  

Lesley, hope things are getting better now that your little-big-man Oliver is on Gaviscon, must be really hard for you.  His birthday-mate Zoe is doing well - thankfully she's a great feeder and keeps everything down and is sleeping for 8 or 9 hours through the night so I can't complain.  Like Oliver, she looks about three months old, must be a bigger baby thing.  She has to go for her 2 month immunisations next week, am dreading it  

Annie, hope you enjoy Glasvegas.  I saw them when they were supporting U2 in concert in Glasgow last month and they were FAB!  It was my reward for having a baby - flights, a night in a hotel and 2 hours with my beloved Bono  .  Have a great time!

Cats x


----------



## Babyrocks

Well girls.  
I've been admitted to hospital , the royal maternity today due to bleeding. Please all say a prayer the bleeding stops as we really need the baby to get further along plus there are no neonatal cots left here at the moment so baby would been to be transferred if delivered in next 24 hours. Please God it's just a warning bleed and it will stop and I'll get out of hospital in a week or two


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Annie your wee man must be getting big...

Babyrocks hope you will hang in there and junior doesn't make an appearance yet...

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Babyrocks - saying a wee prayer for you all - hope everything settles down.


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone, good to hear from the mummy's glad you and the little ones all seem to be doing great.  few of us gonna be calling on you for advice soon  

squirrel how did you get on at your appt yest?

babyrocks, i hope your feeling o.k.  you really are in the best place though.  thinking about you and hope all is well


----------



## shem

Hi GirlsBabyrocks hope everything is ok with you and LO your in the best place thinking about you Annie hope you enjoy the concertLesley good to hear from you. Megan is also on infant gaviscon it seems to be helping her she was the same as Oliver I could'nt put her down she is much better now she is 4 months old now I can't believe it the time goes so quickly it is amazing how much difference a few months makes hope Oliver settles soonSquirrel hope your keeping wellBetty not long nowHope everyone is doing well  bumps and babies tooShem xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Ive not had a chance to get on much lately, back to work and computer playing up badly so Im totally lost as to where everyone is at. Going to have a read back over last few pages to catch up, be back soon    Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi Betty - hope ur doing ok ur hanging in there rightly - appt went ok - all still ok so far - both babies have turned again I suppose thats coudl happen a load of times but girl is head down and consultant says if it stays that way he will book me in for normal delivery at 38wks and deliver boy breech as he will be much smaller.  Scan shows that fluid in bladder has now progressed back to kidneys so now they are swelling.  I so hope he is not in pain.  Haven't been in good form this past few days I think because there is alot more movement that I feel like they are wee people now and it's damn hard.

Have ordered myself a Belly Bra - which are apparently good for multiples and esp good for pelvic girdle pain - consultant had great fun telling me all about belly bras etc!!! Estimated weight on my girl is 2lb 6oz - hard to get weight on wee boy because of fluid build up but apart from that all ok.  Took me off iron as my haem was 11.6 so he said I didn't need it.

Only 3 more weeks to work after this wk - yippee! 14 years of constant working watching others go off on maternity I am so going to enjoy my 9 mths off.!!!

Babyrocks - thinking of you and hoping things are staying put for another while yet.  

Can't believe that all the babies are 2- 4 mths now it seems like no time since you were all counting down.  It does fly doesn't it.  Hoping they r all settling in good routines and giving you new mums some sleep time.


----------



## Annie70

Babyrocks said:


> Well girls.
> I've been admitted to hospital , the royal maternity today due to bleeding. Please all say a prayer the bleeding stops as we really need the baby to get further along plus there are no neonatal cots left here at the moment so baby would been to be transferred if delivered in next 24 hours. Please God it's just a warning bleed and it will stop and I'll get out of hospital in a week or two


Hope the bleeding was a one-off, Babyrocks - thinking of you and hoping your lo hangs in there - best place for him/her. Keep us posted.

Cats - Glasvegas were greaat..they were supporting Kings of Leon. But, I ended up leaving before end of concert as was so knackered - Oscar had been up twice the night before (third tooth). I've never bailed out of a concert early before and felt old..a hotel night would have been wonderful. Lucky you!


----------



## shaz2

girls any answers as to when the trigger injection is out of your system?..xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Shaz - what do you mean trigger injection? R u not on your 2ww?


----------



## shaz2

yeah squirrel im on 2ww so was wondering how long it takes for ovitrelle to be out of our system,

yeah loopers veryyy tempted...lol...i just cany help myself...


----------



## SUNNY2007

i tested 7 days early and got a faint positive and it was right.


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls - just read Shaz' good news on NI Girls thread things seem to be on the up after alot of disappointing results.

Just wanted to ask anyone - is it normal to be absolutely knackered - you know the consultant took me off iron cos blood was 11.6 so ok - since then have found myself going quickly downhill.  Don't know if I'm just doing too much ie working 40 hr week, no naps and pretty much leading life as I normally did.  But for past few days just really drained.  Had an hr's kip yesterday at teatime then went to bed at 10.30 last nite - didn't get up until 11.30 - had some brekkie - but completely faded again - just feel like my body feels too heavy to carry and a bit thumpy around my chest area ie kinda like I've been running.

Also wanted to ask has anyone invested in a Belly Bra - and are they any good - my bumps getting quite big now and I've still got 10 wks to go!!!!


----------



## betty-77

Can anyone help??

did any of you check your urine samples at home using the albustix tests?  reason i ask is i've been uwnwell past couple of days and headache was getting stronger so i checked for protein in urine. at last mondays app midwife thought i was presenting signs of pre eclampsia although was o.k at time so let me go home..  she said if i was unwell to test again and would need to go to admissions if positive.  i did a test but thought the result was bordering between o.k and not although dh said it was def not o.k.  thought i would re test so i waited about an hour and did test again.  this time it was clearly fine.  i held two tests together and dh was right, first one not o.k but second was o.k.  does anyone know what this means?  should i have left more time between testing or do you think first test possibly not done right      feeling a bit flustered and confused at the mo.

squirrel, by the time i was 28 weeks i was completely shattered and on double iron.  i took 2 weeks holiday off work at this time and spent most of it resting, i've never made it back to work since!!  i really think you need to slow down and go with what your body is telling you to do.

babyrocks how are you??  hope your o.k

sorry cant think straights but hi to everyone looking in


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Betty . I agree with loopy. You need to get your BP checked. Did the test say trace or negative or did it show ++? Maybe go to RMH to get checked.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone

Betty just want to add my 2p's worth - agree with the others get bp checked even if its only to ease your mind.

Squirrel I was wrecked from 31weeks on and I was only having the one!!! Sounds normal to me!!

Shaz hun have you got a positive If so mega congrats I tested early too but didnt have trigger on account of using donor so cant help you there!!

Ollies awake again....

Lesley xx


----------



## Babyrocks

LEsley08. Beautiful little baby picture!!
Best wishes
BRs
PS: still in RMH. Passing the time by catching up on FF


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks BR god love you it must be so boring!!!! hope they are looking after you I thought the midwives were lovely Take care

Lesley xx


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

well i've been to see midwife and consultant today and these wee babies just cant wait anymore.  booked in for a c section on Thursday.  filled with very mixed emotions!!  i'll be 36 weeks exactly though thats good for twins and i've had steroids.    

Betty xx


----------



## lmk

betty i wish you all the best for thurs and i bet you are super excited to meet your babies. you dh and twinnies will be in my  

lmkxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Betty i was induced at 36+5 had 12 hours of labour didnt feel a thing cos of epidural then had section as only dilated 4cm had twin 1 head down he only turned at 35 and half weeks. Re urine if you take a early sample ie after sleeping the test will be different but probably more accurate i was really knackered with my twins left work at 28 weeks as im a nurse and could hardly lift myself never mind my stroke patients felt better when off work could nap when i wanted


----------



## Babyrocks

Oh Betty. Good luck hons. If you see in ward a I may see you.the babies are at a great stage and probably won't even need special care . Good luck X


----------



## betty-77

yes babyrocks look out for the twins on thursday and please come say hello!!


----------



## shem

Betty all the best for thursday Shem xx


----------



## Annie70

I'm sure you're super excited, Betty to be finally meeting your los - big hug for you on Thursday and rest up between now and then... 

Talking of resting, Babyrocks - I'm sure you're fed up to the gills with it! Hope you have some decent books / earphones to drown out the birthing noises!  The hospital where Oscar was born has soundproof labour rooms - when I did the tour, it was so weird walking round and knowing that the women inside could be moaning their head off and you couldn't hear anything. Have you met Betty before?
Last week, I met up with another woman from a Canadian IVF board where I'm on and it was just great! Weird how much misc info you glean from other people's lives from these forums.


----------



## glitter girl

Betty, all the best for this Thursday, wow, how exciting  .

Lesley, little Oliver is absolutely gorgeous, so, so cute . Hope you are keeping well .

Babyrocks, hope youre managing to get the time in ok  .

Squirrel, was reading your post about being tired, Im exactly the same and am no where near the stage you are at hun, hope youre feeling better soon .

Hi to Loopy, Sunny, Annie and everyone else that Im sure to have missed


----------



## Mamabud

Betty, all the best for Thursday.  Your babies will be born on my wedding anniversary!  36 weeks for twins is excellent.

Babyrocks - hope ur not too bored.....

Lesley - Ollie is gorgeous!  Hope your keeping ok.

I'm looking forward to my 20 week scan on Thursday, and the Big into Baby show on Sat at the Odyssey.  Is anyone else going?


----------



## Squirrel24

Just want to say good luck to Betty for tomorrow - hope all goes well and say hello to your wee bubbas from all of us on FF.

Also good luck to Loopy for your 20 wk scan - are they doing your anomoly scan?  If so make sure and ask them for good pics  it's amazing how ,uch you can see compared to normal scanners at routine appointments.  Not sure if I'm going to baby show yet - see how I am towards end of week normally wrecked!  Only two weeks left to work and on the countdown - can't believe how fast time is flying.

Lesley just want to say ur wee man is soooo beautiful - I'm sure you are the proudest mum.


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, not sure if it is the anolomy scan?  It is the big, in depth scan, where they look into everything.  I'm hoping to find out the sex.  Either nervous or excited, as I can't sleep!

The baby is show is only one once a year - it'd be a shame to miss it    I've been looking forward to it for ages  

Two weeks to work!  Happy days.  I finish up on 3rd December.  Christmas, New Year and Easter off, as well as the 12th holidays!  I've never had that luxury!

Big hi to all those new mums, and hope all you expecting mums are keeping well! Louisde


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, best of luck for today, hope all is well......im going with    thinking a wee boy  

Betty    for today, can't even imagine whats its going to be like-seeing those wee bundles I'll say one of each for you     .

Hi to all the other bumps.


----------



## shaz2

Good luck betty, cant believe the next time we "speak" you will be a yummy mummy...best of luck in the world for you today..xx


Oooh girls can i join in here now


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Shaz.

Betty - thinking about you.

Just in from scan, and all is well.  Have to go back as she couldn't get a clear picture of the spine and heart chambers due to the way the baby is lying.  Nothing to worry about though.  Very long legs, giving it measurements a week later, but she said not enough to change the dates.  Also couldn't tell the sex due to the position, but was going to-wards a girl.  She said to ask at next scan, 14th Oct, and she could see is any bits had developed lol!!  So relieved that all is well!  Happy days!


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud thats fantastic news    
thats another  over  
   for you and DH


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Betty and dh on Harry and James, what great weights for 4 weeks early...

Missy xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Congrats Betty enjoy being a twin mummy.  Take care im glad they arrived safetly. big kisses to them both from Wendy Abigail and Finn xox


----------



## Babyrocks

Congratulations Betty!!!!! Brilliant news x x x


----------



## lmk

congrats betty and dh on your  fab weights hope mummy and boys are doing good. lots of love lmk and dh xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Betty and DH......... can't get over their weights, thats great for being early. Take care.BP


----------



## Lesley08

Many congratulations Betty brilliant weights and lovely names hope you are feeling okay hun xx

Loopy glad your scan went well its always a relief.

Thanks for all the lovely comments about Oliver of course I think hes gorg but Im his mum afterall! I will try to attach a few more pics asap.

Hoping the zantac starts working soon althoughthings are getting a bit easier and hes a great wee sleeper at night but daytimes can still be a nightmare unless we are shopping which he seems to enjoy   for some reason his daddy doesnt believe me on this one!!

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2

woooooooo hooooooooo well done betty,  



lots of love and best wishes to use all from shaz2 and Dh..xxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Betty and DH congrats what great weight they both where !!!  


LX


----------



## tedette

Congrats Betty on your lovely 2 boys!!!


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations Betty xx


----------



## shem

Betty and DH on the birth of your twin boys  Hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Mamabud

Congratulations betty and dh.  Fantastic weight, let alone being early!  Enjoy ur baby boys.

Loopyone - is ur 20 week scan soon?

Lesley - scans are so re-assuring.  Can't wait to see more pictures of Ollie.


----------



## shaz2

aww loopyone wat time u in at honey im there for my first scan at 12


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone, your hospital does seem a little behind.  Are you feeling any movement yet?  I'm up again on 14th Oct to see if we can get a better picture of the heart chambers and spine.  Can't wait to see the baby again!


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - any excuse for another scan.  It's great seeing the baby on the screen.  We're getting a 28 week one too.  Think the tears at the 12 week one made the doctor think I was anxious!  As if lol.....  It'll not be long untill your scan now.  Hopefully you'll get to feel some kicks soon.


----------



## Squirrel24

Betty - congratulations - hoping both you & DH and LO's doing great. xx

Shaz - welcome to bumps & babes - wishing you the very best for the coming weeks - will be keeping you in my thoughts.

Loopybud - pity u didn't get to see what ur having but if it means getting another scan it's good cos I think first time round ur up to such high doe that you forget evrything they say.

Girls it was about 23 wks b4 I felt any real movement - kinda felt b4 a bit like a turnie over feeling not really butterflies as alot of people describe.  Now I'm getting some real toe curling movement and weird belly shapes.

Loopybud - r u still going to BIB show tomoro - did you get voucher or goody bag like it says on website??


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls didn't really feel much movement until I was about 21 weeks - I know everyone is different. 

Can I ask for some advice, I am planning on working until end of Oct, by that time I will be 38 weeks + 3 days. Am I crazy    Is this leaving it too late 
My work is office based but I am extremely busy


----------



## Babyrocks

Hopeful, everyone is different during pregnancy. Just see how you feel and how you go. It really is hard to advise. My sister worked until 3 days before her baby's birth. I on the other hand am so relieved to be off as I don't think I  have the energy for work at the month


----------



## Cate1976

Betty:  on the birth of Harry and James  . Fantastic weights for birth at 36 weeks. Hope you're recovering well.

loopybud: Hope sonographer is able to check baby's heart and spine at scan on 14th October. At my 20 week scan sonographer couldn't get one view of Sian's heart so checked spine and legs during which she moved and sonographer got the view.

Hopeful: Working till 38 weeks and 3 days is ambitious thinking, however with a singleton, if pg is going well and consultant/mw's can't see any signs of early labour then it could well be doable. As Babyrocks has said, every pg is different.

Shaz2: Welcome to Bumps & Babies, hope your pg goes really well.


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, I went ot the BIB show, and also met up with Cate too!  I went into Gordon's to ask about discount vouchers, and no-one knew anything about it  .  I a free BIB bag at the show, as well as loads of other freebies.  How are you keeping now?

Hopeful - I was worried about stress having an adverse effect on the baby so I'm finishing up 9 weeks before.  Personally I don't think I could work that long, but, you know your-self how you feel.  I am the manager of a Spar, and Christmas has a lot of depends in retail, as well as an annual visit from the director!  I hope you get on ok what ever you decide.

Cate - 2.5 weeks to the next scan - can't wait!


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: I filled in a form on the stand where you got the Big into Baby bag. there was something on it about Gordon's chemists but can't remember what.


----------



## Squirrel24

Hopeful - I'm working up till 9th Oct when I will be almost 31 wks with twins - I've said I might stretch it another week if I feel up to it as another weeks full wage is a bonus but really depends on how you feel.  I've been training staff in all sorts of duties to try to cope with me being off I know they won't be able to do everything nut as long as they keep it ticking alot it should help.  Listen to what ur body tells u - it takes me sat & sun to recover from working all week but by Monday morn I'm usually ok again.

Loopybub - I did go to BIB show my sis drove me up - got a BIB bag and the guy said just call into Gordons and collect proper bag.  Might drop them an email to see what story is.  I thought it was just ok - thought there would be more offers ir on real nappies etc.  Bought the wipes kit for £35 seeing I'm trying to do the whole environmentally friendly thing my sis who has two boys says she spends fortune on baby wipes and uses like 5 a go so its not breaking the bank & will give them a try.  My sis bought me one of those Flopeze Cushions for feeding. Called into Babies r us on way home in Sprucefield and bought new moses basket, new mattress for crib I'm borrowing, some dummies, cool wee MP3 player thingy which was reduced from 39.99 to 19.99 u can download your own cd's etc for the baby and it has lullaby tunes on it too so thought that was a bargain.  Also got two wee soft toy rattles in blue & pink - can't leave my wee man out.


----------



## Lesley08

Squirrel         your a star hun 

Loopy will def put some more on have to resize them first that was why I couldnt get any on for ages  

Much love to all oh and I worked until 38 weeks and I was wrecked really if you can afford it I would come out a bit earlier by 36 weeks I was murdered!!

Lesley xx


----------



## Mamabud

Lesley - Oliver was born on my mums birthday!

Squirrel - you got loads!  I looked at the re-usable wipes, but they'd be too much like hard work for me lol!  Didn't like the pillows.  Hope to get a maternity one out of Argos or somewhere.  I thought that there'd be more prams, nappies, possible a clothes show, but there was lots of other good things and advice at hand.  So sweet that you bought rattles for the two wee ones.  You do well to be so positive      

My Bf had a wee girl this morning.  Pains started at 1.30am.  Went into hospital at after 4, and had baby at 5.10am!!! she is 6lb10oz and both are well.  Named Katie Louise.  Both at home now, after being discharged this evening!  I'm for leaving it a week to settle in even though I'd love to go up to-night!


----------



## Squirrel24

Not really a star girls - mostly only post on days I'm feeling ok.  Other days feel c**p and have to cry but it helps to get it out and then I'm ok again for another wee while.  Its getting harder tho' cos I'm starting to picture them with every movement wondering which one it is.

Loopy - I will reserve judgement on the wipes until I actually use them they might come in more handy for wiping up sick and taking make up off!!!  AS far as the cushion goes I am willing to accept anything bought for me and at that stage of the day when she put it behind my back it could have been anything and it would have felt comfortable.  

The cot I sent for came today but completely the wrong colour - as I'd said b4 I bought some nice light oak furniture so wanted a cot to match - but wild dear for real oak so found one that was solid wood but with an oak finish for £200 - but came today and so completely PINE!!! and orange pine at that not even matches the descrption so I have to send it back & look again.  Might end up going for a cream one.

At work today on my own again - almost fell asleep around 3pm then had a cup of tea and alpen bar & felt ok for another while so stayed on - but boy did I feel tired.  So don;t know how I've managed to stay up this late.  Off to bed now.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Bad days are to be expected, just take things easy. Not long now till your maternity leave starts. Hope you get your cot sorted.

loopybud: Congrats to your friend. That's a quick discharge.

I thought the baby show was good even though I couldn't buy much. Depending on what you were looking for, you could have spent a lot quite easily. I wonder if the Gordon's in Omagh could get the one in Belfast to send the proper bag to them for me to collect rather than having to go up to Belfast to get it. For things like nappies and wipes, DH and I have gone for disposables. I would have liked to have used reuseables or at least eco friendly. Being blessed with twins does mean we're having to be practical. Once we've used the nappies we've got in size 1, then I might try the eco friendly disposables but DH has heard they're not very good but then he's heard a lot of things which aren't true.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls thanks for all your advise on when to start maternity leave, feeling okay at the moment so will just play it by ear and let my body tell me.

well I have my 34 week scan today, baby is weighing in at 5lb 6ozs, he/she decided to thump the consultant


----------



## Mamabud

Hopeful, that's an excellent weight for the baby.  The last few weeks will fly by.

Squirrel - if I had have got the cushion bought for me, I too wouldn't have been complaining!  I'm sorry that the cot was wrong.  Will it be much hassle sending it back?  

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone, quick post from me as i've just grabbed a few minutes.  sorry havent read back so havent a clue whats going on with everyone but i hope all is well and i have been thinking of you.

Well as you know i am now proudest mum in world to two most beautiful boys, James Martin (Jamie) and Harry Gerard.  i had a planned section last Thursday when boys were 36 weeks.  i got out of hospital on Monday with both babies.  Harry spent just 1 night in an incubator but i was able to have him on the ward with me beside my bed.  After that they have slept together in 1 cot and its truly the cutest most fascinating scene to watch them.  they really do reach out and comfort each other.  Little Jamie is so tiny, he is currently only 4lb 12 and very delicate but he is now feeding well and will hopefully get back to birth weight soon.  words really cannot describe how i'm feeling at the mo, crying all the time with fear, joy, happiness and prob every other emotion going!!!  i honestly do not know what i did with my time before i had them??  Dh has been an absolute rock, he is fab with babies, housework, cooking, you name it.

DH has been posting on my ********, i havent had a chance to go see what messages i have and what photos he has put up!

hope your all well and i will be back later to catch up with you all.

Loops this time last year we were starting st Gerards Novena and look at us now.  i cant wait to get back this year only this time i'll have my babies with me, truly amazing.  i'm certain i'll not do it every day as i've only left the house once and that took about 2 hrs to get ready for, but i'll go when i can and maybe even see you there.

Betty xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Lovely to hear from you Betty. your boys sound a delight and it sounds like your enraptured by them! As I'm in hospital I won't make the novena but going to send dh over to it every night before he visits and if all is well I'll ask to get out for an hour on the 10th for the blessing of mothers. Would be great to see your little tots if you're at that service. Will look out for 2 wee babies!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Betty: Congrats to you. Hope Jamie puts on weight soon. Have noted how long it took you to get ready to go out.

Babyrocks: Good to hear from you, hope the hospital lets you out for a short while on the 10th. Is there any chance of you being able to get out more often even if it's only for couple hours during the day?

Hopeful: Fantastic weight for your baby at 34 weeks. Lol at consultant getting a kick/thump.

If you go by LMP, I reached 30 weeks on Wednesday, but if you go by EDD it's today. I've an appointment with my consultant on Monday afternoon. Will be writing list of questions down so I don't forget to ask. One is whether he can give any indication to how likely I am to get to 37/38 weeks or is it too early to tell yet? Rest are minor in comparison.


----------



## betty-77

Babyrocks what ward are you on?  

i'm devastated that i am being readmitted tomorrow as i have an infection in my wound and it can only be treated by drip.  my gp tried to arrange for a home care team to come to the house and look after me but they couldnt get the right drugs in time.  i have to go royal again at 10 in the morning.  i'm gutted.  i am taking the twins with me though, but i havent a clue what ward they will put me in.  hopefully i'll be out in less than a week.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Betty .so sorry to hear that you have to go back in. Maybe you could just go as an outpatient and get your drugs and get home. I'm in a ward, the anti natal ward on the first floor. You'll probably be admitted to post natal ward. Have got out for 48 hours tonight as the traffic is not bad and my husband will be with me all the time if we need to get back into the hospital again in a hurry. If you're still in on Sunday , I'll be back in from about 7pm so look me out.


----------



## lmk

betty sorry to hear of your infection heres to a speedy recovery, i'm glad you are able to take the boys with you


----------



## Cate1976

betty: Sorry to hear you're back in hospital. Hope you get better soon. Friend of mine had twins at the end of May and she got a wound infection but it was treated with anti biotics. Glad you're able to take Harry & James with you.


----------



## Mamabud

Betty - hope you have a speedy recovery.  At least the boys will be with you.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Squirrel24

Sorry no personal yet - will have to read over whats been happening.

Need quick question answered - anybody having braxton hicks yet?  Have been having real strong tightening sensation that kinda takes ur breath away - not sore but really uncomfortable - had them on Friday for a good few hours but just thought it was babies moving and leaning forward on my stomach - none since but when came home from work - its started again - don't know if this is anything to worry about but don't know who to ring - what should I do


----------



## lmk

squirrel i would ring the maternity ward honey and get your mind put to ease.  hope all is well take care xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi squirrel , good idea from lmk.I've  had those from about 30 Weeks but always better to check.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Squirrel with my twins i had braxton hicks at 26 weeks came sometimes every couple of hours couldnt walk sometimes then they went away at 30 week and back again at 32 weeks. had to look in my baby diary there to remember dates


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Not had any Braxton Hicks yet but I was at Parent Craft last night and midwife did say that you can get them in weeks leading up to labour and they can come and go. She suggested noting down when you have them though you could have them and then not have any more for a couple weeks. I'd still ring the Maternity Ward though, friends of mine told me that mw's can tell if you're in labour when you phone them, think it's something to do with how you sound. Hope this helps.

Betty: Hope you're getting better now.

Babyrocks: How are you, how was your weekend at home? If you and DH wanted to go for a coffee, ask the midwives if you can go to the canteen on the ground floor. Very reasonably priced and the food is good as well.

Sunny: Hi, hope you're ok.

Appointment went well yesterday, didn't see usual consultant. The one we saw was the one who told us we'd need IVF back in November 2006. Scan was interesting though. Hannah didn't mind the consultant getting measurements, just lay there happily. Sian was completely different, as soon as the transducer went on my bump, kick kick thump thump. Malcolm was watching the screen on the scanner and said that there were arms and legs in all directions. Hannah stayed still. Think Sian might have some of the characteristics of my side of the family. Hannah measured 30 weeks 1 day weight 1.595kgs, Sian was 29 weeks 4 days weight 1.409kg. We were at Parent craft classes last night and it was informative. midwife suggested things for hospital which I hadn't thought of so did a trip to Boots today to get some of them.


----------



## lmk

knock knock can i come in  i feel brave enough to join you ladies all went well at scan today and we are 8+2 days one baba with a strong hb on board!!!!  looking forward to bending your ears as you all are so ahead of me hope you dont mind  

lmkxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome lmk 

Come on in, your'e very welcome . Glad to hear all went well at scan, its such a relief Im sure . Any questions, just ask


----------



## Squirrel24

oh imk a million hugs & kisses 4 u, dh & the bean. I am so happy 4 u may ur next 8mths go well. Feel free to ask anything,


----------



## Babyrocks

Lmk, congratulations. Welcome to bumps & babies!


----------



## lmk

thank you ladies for the welcome!!!!  i have rang my dr's this morning to book in with the mw, i was so nervous ringing!! got to go in later and fill out forms, omg it feels even more real now!!!!

babyrocks how was your weekend home? will you get out again?


----------



## Babyrocks

Weekend home was so great thanks. You appreciate the small things in life when you're in here! Just sat on sofa most of the weekend -being in our own wee house and environment was great. Just have to play it by ear to see if I get out this weekend . Not taking anything for granted. Morning sickness is back with a vengance. Vomiting every morning!!! The joys! Every day i'm in here is a bonus and hopefully baby growing every day. Had scan on Tuesday and baby's weight was approx  5lb 4oz. Hopefully baby will keep growing x x


----------



## lmk

thats a good weight and may it continue.  you have a fab spirit, you and baba are fighters keep it up    hope sickness eases, i have been lucky not to experience that yet just the nausea!  

need to do some light housework but cant be **** dh has been the best housewife ever!!!  he just cant iron, he tried and burnt his t shirt!!!


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: Welcome to Bumps & Babies, so pleased you've joined us. Hope the next 7 mtnhs go smoothly for you.

Babyrocks: Sorry to hear the morning sickness has returned. 5lbs 4 oz sounds good for 33 weeks. Hope you get home again this weekend.

Not much new with me apart from having to be careful how I sit especially on hard chairs otherwise my back hurts, not enough to need painkillers but enough that I know about it. Tuesday night I was doing the quiz with a pillow behind my back.


----------



## Mamabud

Lmk - welcome!   delighted to see you on board!

Babyrock - 5lb 4oz seems an excellent weight.  As you've said, everyday is a bonus.  Take care.

Cate - don't you be sitting on too many hard chairs


----------



## andreaj81

well girlies sorry i haven't been on here in about a month, not even lurking but it seems the break from ttc has done me the world of good cos i got a natural bfp this morning!!! i am in total shock! i'll be 5wks on mon!
glad to see you n your bumps are all doin so well. cate i loved your pics on **!
i didn't want to post on the other ni thread incase i offend or hurt anyone so if you could let some of the girlies know i'd appreciate it! 
love n hugs to all
andrea xx
(ps tell the girlies not to mention on ** cos im not telling everyone else for a while, cheers xx)


----------



## emak

Andrea OMG i seen your name and had to have a look ,what a wonderful surprise for you and DH .You should pop over to the ni thread and spread your good news ,im sure no one will be offended or hurt with news likes yours ,actually gives hope to us all


----------



## andreaj81

thanks emma! i still can't believe it!!! shock doesn't even begin to describe it! lol i was gonna write on ni thread, had it typed but deleted it just incase!


----------



## lmk

andrea what fab news and a surprise  many congrats to you and dh xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JK32

OMG!! Andrea that is fab news! i secone what emak says, the rest of the girls will be delighted to hear your news!! Thats you and Jomag now with natural BFP's!! Must be something in the water  

Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  
jkxx


----------



## shaz2

OMG andrea fantastic news, im so happy for use honey, use must be soo happy beyond belief, u pop on an let the girls know as emak said i dont think it would offend anyone, amazing news..xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Miracles do happen!  Congrats Andrea


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Andrea, such great news!!

Missy xx


----------



## andreaj81

thanks girls! it means a lot!   i still can't believe it tho...what a day! lol


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea: Fantastic news, so pleased for you. Miracles do happen. Hope your pg goes smoothly. I won't say anything on **. Glad you like the latest pics of Hannah & Sian.


----------



## Lesley08

Big congrats to lmk and Andrea  

hope everyone elae is doing well. Babyrocks if your looking in hope your not too bored!!

All good our end starting to see a bit of a routine with Ollie and i dont know if its the ranitidine or him just starting to growout of it but the reflux seems much less now   Hes very smiley and its much easier to interpret his cries, noises and expressions hes great fun  

Who is up next for the labour ward? seems like we are due some babies on here  

Much love to all

Lesley xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Andrea great news here's to healthy & happy pg . 

Lesley you r looking great and wee man is thriving now.

I'm up in altnagelvin tmoro for 4 wk check then every 2 wks after. Hoping all still ok seems like ages since last appointment - only 7 wks left to go. Have finished work on Friday so now a lady  of leisure. 

Lgs - I'm sure u got quite a scare in car I'm always thinking bout people running into back of me - good to hear wee man is ok tho. U take care of yourself Hun.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: I was up in Strabane last Monday and next appointment is 19th October. Didn't see Dr P last Monday but a different consultant (by coincidence the one who told DH and I that we'd need IVF). He put the weights on the growth/centile chart thing which I was given at 22 week scan. I'm surprised cos this chart is for singletons not twins.

Lesley: Glad Ollie is doing well and showing signs of growing out of his reflux. From what I've read most babies do grow out of reflux although the ranitidine may well be contributing as well.

Lgs: Glad you and your baby are ok after your scare. 

Nothing new on me apart from DH and I are going to the parentcraft classes in the County (what's left of it), first one and the one last night covered natural labour and then last night's was pain relief in labour, assisted labour including c section and early postnatal care. Next weeks is feeding and final one is the HV saying about what they provide. MW doing them is really good and so far has been able to answer all our questions. Back up to Strabane next Monday, got another couple questions for consultant. I'm hoping that he might be able to give some indication as to how far he thinks I'll get and also find out when I'll be likely to go in for induction if Hannah & Sian haven't been born before 37/38 weeks.

Quick question if anyone knows the answer: In Altnagelvin, is there fewer mw on duty at the weekend especially on Post natal ward?


----------



## lmk

hi ladies just a quick question from me!  

TMI  on wiping last night i had spotting pink blood, but nothing else later.  could it be the stretching going on? or could it be the wee embie that implanted but didnt make it coming away? today i have had nothing thank god. i have my friend coming over from scotland tomorrow and i have been doing a bit more around the house, but i'm taking it easier today.  what do you ladies think?


----------



## Squirrel24

Imk - I had spotting at 10 wks nothing major just kinda one or two wipes with it.  Didn't go immediately with it but was told a few days later that it is better to get it checked out. So mention it to your midwife just to be on safe side.

Cate - did you get any weights for your two - my wee girl is 3lb 15 oz which he said is good weight and measuring 32 wks.  I don't have to go back for 3 wks again.  Bit of protein in urine nothing major tho'.  I am now full term size which is a bit daunting as I have another 7 wks to go.  Still able to do housework and stuff but do get a bit breathless so I take it easy.  We're not doing any classes don't really see the point whatever is going to be is going to be.  My doc doesn't use growth chart. My consultant has told me he will take me at 38 wks all going well and if girl still head down will try for natural birth but all depends on what happens with my wee man from now till then.  

Have found out that my wee man will only live a few minutes once born so that was bit of a shock thought it might be bit longer - don't know which is worse - not having enough time with him or having to watch him to die not being able to do anything about it.  Either way same outcome and nothing can change that.

Lgs - hope ur still doing ok.

Babyrocks - i think ur next in line - so hope ur hanging in ok at the hospital and all still ok.

Been a bit quiet on here - kinda lost now with no work have to try and find something to occupy my mind or a I'll be dribbling wreck by the time I get to the labour ward!!!


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi squirrell. Good to hear from you. You're being so brave . It's tough for you hons. Glad your wee girl is doing well. I'm ok still hanging in there thank God! Long may it continue. Lmk, I agree with squirrel, get checked out to put your mind at rest x x x


----------



## shaz2

lmk i agree with the girls just mention it to mw just to be on safe side, stay   honey..xx  

squirrel, im wiping the tears away as i read your post, my god you are such a strong person, so glad to here your wee girl is doing well, im sure use are just so nervous and stuff now, its so sad that on such a special happy day you will have sadness there as well, im trying to think of words to say and i just cant! You stay strong honey, we will all be   ing for use all..god bless   xx


----------



## Cate1976

lmk: When I had my bleed at 5.5 weeks, I did a bit of research on bleeding in early pg and found out that bleeding at 9-11 weeks is quite common due to muscles stretching. If it was the embie that didn't make it coming away, I would have thought that the blood would be more red than pink? I'd suggest ringing your mw to find out though.

Squirrel: I'm so close to tears reading your post  and  for you and your family. I've been praying for a miracle for your wee boy. Your strength is incredible. Weights last Monday were Hannah just over 3lb 8 oz and Sian just under 3lb 2 oz. Not taking much notice of them though as I've read that the scans can be as much as 10% out for a singleton and 15% out for twins when doing weights. Hoping that consultant will be able to give approximate birth weights at next appointment.

Think you could be right in saying that babyrocks is next one due for labour ward.

Babyrocks: How are you? Hope you're not getting too bored in hospital.

News on me is that I'm going to work on my birth plan over the weekend so I can discuss it with my consultant next Monday. It is ambitious so I'm going to keep an open mind and be prepared for anything.


----------



## lmk

ladies thank you so much for the advice and reasurrance. i will mention it next week when i meet up with her.  

squirrel i want to say also on what the others have said your strength is incredible the love that you have for your family is wonderful! you are an inspiration to us all   

babyrocks you behaving yourself in the rfc?! hope you and baby are well!

shaz how are you? any more bother from ohss? is hospital still keeping an eye on you? when do you go back to london? sorry for all the questions havent spoke to you in a while!!!!

cate fab weights for the girls!

2 more Q's!!  midwife does dh need to go? it will be hard for him to get off but if need be he will just have to!!  and how long from mw till you get next scan date??

thanks girls lmkxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls thanks for all your support - don't know were I'm getting strength out of but I'm doing ok, trying not to think too much about it - hard but just buying stuff for girls room instead of what might of been but I think she will get me & DH thru this.

Imk - re midwife - I went on my own don't think DH needs to go just get bloods done and ask about family history stuff.  Better keeping time for another more important appointment cos my man finds it hard getting off too.


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk yeah im doing ok ohss settling down now but swelling isnt!  , im getting seen every week now at hospital so feeling good about that, its bit more reassuring for us, was supposed to go to london on wednesday but cant be bothered with all the travelling so they gonna correspond with altnagelivin every week....


----------



## Annie70

Congrats, Andrea! I love hearing about surprise BFPS - gives me hope. (You can tell that I'd love a third lo but what with no spare cash and no frosties, it would have to be a natural pregnancy!) 

Just noticed your signature, Missy - congrats - delighted that tx worked again for you.  Hope you have a straightforward pg, like with Lauren.

Squirrel - I think you're right to focus on the positive, your wee girl, and she will get you through this.   (Though, I really can't comprehend what you are going through.) Hope your family is rallying round or will be supportive after.

Lesley - good that the reflux is abating.  I'm sure you had the washing machine running non-stop. Oscar had mild reflux (worst was that it always seemed to be breast milk) but that was bad enough for me. A yummy mummy I was not...

Going for a trip to IKEA this afternoon with a friend and her babe. I don't know what it is about IKEA but I always end up spending loads more than I intend to. It's the little extras- the oh-so-necessary napkins, candles, fizzy cider drinks - that do it.  Will be a nice trip out for Oscar who is currently dryhumping my leg and chewing my laptop cable. Is there a decent kids section at the one in Belfast? I wouldn't buy a baby cot there but I do like their toys and textiles.


----------



## Hopeful NI

I just thought I would share a funny story, I was having my 36 week normal checkup with my GP, he was checking around the baby and checking the heart beat, but my little buddy decided he/she would kick the doctor's hand. And kept kicking until the doctor stopped.
   


My little buddy had sleeping and did not like to be disturbed !!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Hopeful: Sian was the same at last appointment, only she hid from the consultant so he had to press quite hard to get her head measurement. Was quite funny though. There's a determined streak that comes from my side of the family and I'm so glad that at least one seems to have inherited it.


----------



## Mamabud

Hopefull - that made me laugh!  what did the doctor say?

I had another scan yesterday, and all is well.  Got to see the heart chamber and spine clearer.  Feeling the baby move more now.

Lesley - the picture of you and the baby is lovely - you really are glowing.

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: Glad your scan went well yesterday. I'm hoping Hannah & Sian behave on Monday, good chance with Hannah but not so sure about Sian after last appointment.


----------



## lmk

loopybud congrats on the 24 weeks, they have flown by!!!  all the best for tests on wed, you'll be fine make sure no banoffe before hand  

cate how did the scan go today?

babyrocks how are you keeping? did you get home this weekend?

lesley how is the wee man keeping? he is a cutie and as loopybud said you look fab!

got my mw appointment tomorrow looking forward in getting the ball moving.  is it the norm to still feel nervous   ? i just want the next scan to be here!!


----------



## shaz2

lol were u on my bebo loopy??..lol...i love that poem its on there as well..xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Just noticed i never replied to Annie, thanks for the well wishes, hope all goes as well.... How is Oscar

How is everyone else doing have kinda lost track of were everyone is at bumps and babies??

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

hello ladies it's official i've got my big green file with all the various leaflets, it'll keep me occupied when i'm in bed!!!!  

hope all bumps and mummies are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - happy reading!

Loopyone - lovely poem.  How are you keeping?

Cate - how'd the scan go to-day?


----------



## lmk

loopybud get the kettle on!!!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Dh still not in from work  , you may be sharing spag bol lol!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everybody,

Had my 20 week scan today and all is well with both babies, such a relief


----------



## lmk

glitter i am so happy for you and glad all is well with mummy and twinnies! did you find out what you are having or are you leaving it for a surprise?!  i remember when you were throwing up and look now you are half way there   well done you!!!!!


----------



## shem

Hi LadiesHavent been on in ages trying to catch up where everyone is atCongrats Andrea brilliant news!Squirrel how are you doing thinking of youBabyrocks how's the time passing for you in hospital hope all is wellMissy congrats to you it's so wonderful tx worked for you againLeslie your looking fab! how's Oliver doing?Annie I havent been to Ikea yet but love the stuff in the catalouge sounds like Oscar is doing wellLoopyone that poem is beautiful it brought a tear to my eye cant believe your 23 weeks already seems not that long ago you got your bfp hope your keeping wellImk happy reading it will keep you busy for a whileGlitter Girl glad all was well at your scanTook Megan to get potraits done last week she was great apart from not smiling too much as she was busy looking around at what was going on but we did get some brill shots of her and me and dh. Cant wait to get them.sorry Ive missed people out will have to get on more often hope everyone is wellShem xx


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Glad your scan went well. Did you find out the sexes? If so are you going to tell us?

LoopyOne: The poem is lovely, very moving and so true:

lmk: Brilliant news. When's your next appointment?

Babyrocks: How are you? Hope you're not geting too bored in hospital.

Annie: Glad Oscar is doing well.

News on me is that appointment went well yesterday, didn't see Dr P but a different one who was really nice. Hannah's estimated weight is 4lb 2.27oz and Sian's is 4lb 1.46oz. Consultant did say that these could be up to 15% out either way which I knew already. Both behaved while he was getting measurements as well but he was gentler than consultant 2 weeks ago although DH and I did warn him that Sian could protest. I asked a few questions and he answered them honestly and the answers will help me to do my birth plan. Consultant also told me the things that could go wrong during the next few weeks, problems with growth, placenta abruption and premature rupture of membranes. I did say that I know I'm asking loads of questions but the nurse did say it's good to be asking them, I did say that I'm asking mainly due to DH getting anxious about how things are going to go. I'd be more inclined to do the birth plan and see how things go on the day. Going to London/Derry on Friday with my friend who we've asked to be God mother to one of the girls. We're going to the big baby shop that's there, won't be able to buy much due to lack of £'s but it'll be good to have a browse.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies hope everyone is well.

Cate glad your scan went well it cant be long now for you!!!

many congrats lmk and glitter on good scans ( so to speak!) its always a relief.

Shem Im thinking of having Ollies pic done any recommendations.

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments re the photo to be honest its just a particularly good pic ive still got at least 2 stone to lose ( and no intentions of even trying at the mo as Im addicted to thorntons chocolate and peanut butter toast!!!).

Ollie is doing fab cant believe how big he is already weighed last week 15lbs 6oz   Hes trying to sit up and smiles and chatters away. he has been very cross this past 2 days which I think is just a developmental stage - hoping hes not coming down with something!! 

Love to all  Babyrocks ( hope hospitals okay you must be so fed up  ) Cats, Bron, Annie, loopy and anyone else Ive had the bad manners to forget!

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Lesley I got Megan's photo done with pixifoto in mothercare now to be honest it was a bit pricey I got 10 prints in total 4 of them are quiet large a few are in black and white and a couple have 3 or 4 different photographs in the one picture. It cost £240 which was more than I had intended to spend but there were so many to choose from it was hard if I had have taken all the shots it would have cost over £500! They are excellent pics very proffesional but I would maybe price around and it does all depend on what you want.


----------



## glitter girl

lmk said:


> did you find out what you are having or are you leaving it for a surprise?! i remember when you were throwing up and look now you are half way there  well done you!!!!!


Girls I didn't ask sex of babies, had been tempted but on the day the fact that I was told both babies are fine was good enough news for me and DP,I will look forward to the surprise in March next year . LMK, I know I just can't beleive how quick the time is going in, all that sickness seems like a life time ago now


----------



## Lesley08

thanks Shem will go and have a word with them anyway. Missy congrats I didnt notice your news   hope your feeling okay.

DH and I have just been discussing when/iif we will go back fo rour frostie and we reckon we will but we are going to wait until Ollie is 2!!! it will take us to at least then to pay off this round of IVF lol!!!
Hes awake will catch you all later much love

lesley xx


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter, I'm glad everything is well.  It amazing the amount that you can see at the 20 week scan.

Lesley - I can't believe Ollie is 3 months!  It really has flown.  

Cate - glad the scan went well.

I was in today for a routine OGTT test (diabetes).  Pretty as expected, and I'm to get my results only if anything is wrong.  Feeling great so confident all is ok.  I asked the MW to listen to the heartbeat too, and it is really strong.  Got a bit paranoid yesterday that I couldn't feel as much movement. 

Has anyone had any thoughts on the swine flu vaccine?


----------



## lmk

missy i have just logged on, hope today went well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Had our scan today one healthy heartbeat, all well so far, swollen ovary but nothing to worry about, had it the last time too so should go away in a couple of weeks.. Due date 7/6/2010.....

Imk how was your midwife appointment??

Thanks Lesley

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

ah missy thats fab news and what is even better you get the summer off, laurens next bday and xmas how good timing is that!!!!!!  so  happy for you and dh and not forgetting big sis lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mw went well just done all the form filling and height,weight,bp etc hope to get next scan within the next few weeks.

chat later totally wrecked, bed calling!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Thats good, know the feeling, wrecked from being up early this morning...

Talk later

Missy xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi all haven't been on in ages it seems cos house is just upside down - everytime we have a bit of a clear out more stuff just keeps landing - my god whats it going to be like when all the baby stuff is here.

We have the room more or less ready now - I know it's early but felt like I needed to do it to keep my mind occupied and it helps me to - don't know how to say this but it helps to make it real that I will only be bringing my wee girl back home so I supppose preparing myself for what is to come.

I am going to get my swine flu jab on Thurs evening up in Altnagelvin - a girl I know (casually) has caught swine flu is is not doing so well - she went into pre term labour at 34 wks and has now been flown to London - I don't think her prospects are too good so that has convinced me to get the jab as I had been unsure.  Seems to be quite alot of cases here in the town so I think really choice is out of my hands now and have to trust the govt & medical staff that it is the right thing to do.

Missy - congrats on your scan I'm sure your'e over the moon

Glitter - good to hear your big scan went well i'm sure its such a relief to know all is ok enjoy your next few weeks as the babies will be starting to grow quite quickly now you'll be amazed the diff a few weeks makes.

Loopybud - hope no news is good news on the GD front - have you decided if you're getting flu jab yet?

Shem, Lesley, Annie, Bron - hope all you mums & babies r keeping well - can't believe how quickly they are growing up, mind you my pg is flying seems like no time since EC & ET.

For all the newbies pg - hope all is going well for you Shaz, Imk 

If I've missed anyone I am sorry but spongey brainitis has set in!!

xx P


----------



## Babyrocks

Squirrel, think I heard about this girl . Was she in the Erne?


----------



## lmk

squirrrel the kindess of people is just amazing and the fact is half the people you probably wont know!!!  makes you feel all proud of your family, friends and community!!  glad you are keeping well   all the best for   flu jab, i am keen on getting it too as i work in the public and i do not fancy getting it. dh and i had i big talk over it and we think its for the best!

what do all you other ladies think of getting it?

babyrocks how are you keeping??  still in rvh?

we received our 12 week scan date for this fri so shocked on how quick it has came through, cant wait so excited.  the sickness has stepped up a notch today i have been over the bowl since lunchtime and not nice!!!  bring it on junior mummy can handle it!!!!

hope everone else is well and all tucked up for the evening!! dh has put on a big roarin fire on, its so cozy!! lmkxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Babyrocks so sorry I forgot about you - how r u doing I'm sure you will be glad to see the back of the hospital.  Yes the was in the erne and apparently they missed it, she was then transferred to craigavon were they diagnosed it. Worst thing is they let all her family in at the start even her pregnant sil. I'm really hoping she makes it she is a lovely girl and she has a wee baby boy who needs his mum. So sad.

Imk I really feel for u thank god I wasn't sick put ur feet up enjoy cosy fire and watch xfactor& strictly.

Xx p


----------



## Babyrocks

Doing ok and out for 48 hours again. Back into RMH tomorrow. Still stable thank goodness


----------



## lmk

babyrocks so happy for you that you get the break away from rmh.  not long to go and great baba is behavin!!!

squirrel love these months!  dh done a chicken madras and has the fire going well. 

enjoy your weekend ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks: Glad you're out of hossy for the weekend again. Hope you're enjoying it.

Squirrel: Hope your friend recovers from Swine Flu.


----------



## shaz2

babyrocks glad to hear your doing well honey,  

squirrel your strong attitude is amazing, your a wonderful lady, i pray away for u an ur family daily, i hope the friend of yours get better and soon, god love her and her family. 

Lmk well done in scan date honey, im with u on the sickness, ive been so so bad.

Any one any ideas on this swine flu jab? my consultant wants me to get it as i have underlying health problems!! im very unsure about it!! any ideas??...

hope all is well with everyone...


xxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz: You might find the links in this thread interesting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209586.0.

I was considering asking if I could have Celvapan instead of Pandemrix, unfortunately someone on another website I go on has found out that Celvapan won't be in Northern Ireland for a few weeks, it has to be given in 2 doses 3/4 weeks apart and you're not immune until 2 weeks after the 2nd dose. Looks like I have no choice but to take the Pandemrix and  that it doesn't have any effect on me or Hannah & Sian.


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel - I'm still so undecided about the swine flu jab.  Like Imk I work in a public facing roll, and just last night was serving a man, who said he was like death warmed up.  I felt like telling hom to get out od the shop lol!  It won't be long now untill ur due date.  Everyone deals with grief in different ways, so I'm glad finishing the nursery has helped.

Imk - scan date will fly in!  I'm sure you are counting down the days.

Squirrel - it must be really boring in hospital, but I'm sure it'll be well worth it when the baby arrives.  When are you due?

We got the nursery papered this week, and ordered the carpet yesterday.  Getting so much more real now.  Still have to pick a cot, but waiting on furniture so we can match it in!  Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Cate1976

I've found out that Celvapan will be available in Northern Ireland this week. When I phone tomorrow, I'm going to say that if at all possible I'd rather have that than Pandemrix as I have concerns about some of the ingredients mostly the Thimerosal, Squalene and the adjuvant. Both of the 2 people I spoke to after church today have said to get the vaccine.


----------



## Babyrocks

It's interesting my obs and gynae consultant and the sister on the ward said they wouldn't get it if they were pregnancy because of lack of safety data. Difficult call.


----------



## Cate1976

The only disadvantage with the Celvapan is that it has to be given in 2 doses 3 weeks apart and you're not immune to Swine Flu until 2 weeks after the 2nd shot. Think I posted the link to the thread about the Swine Flu vaccine that's in pg General chit chat. When I ring the appointments number tomorrow, I'm going to ask if I can have the Celvapan. If not then I'll have the Pandemrix and just  that neither myself or Hannah & Sian suffer any of the side effects.


----------



## Squirrel24

Now I'm even more confused - babyrocks r u gonna get it?

If the celvapan doesn't provide protection for 5 wkd then what's the point that's when I will be due?


----------



## Cate1976

I worked out that if I get first shot of Celvapan on Thursday, the next shot would be when I'll be a day off 37 weeks and almost 39 before having immunity by which time I'll have given birth. This link is in one of the threads on FF about the Swine Flu vaccine.

http://www.theflucase.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=574%3Aadverse-reactions-incidence-qvery-commonq-with-gsks-pandemrix-admits-emea-document&catid=41%3Ahighlighted-news&Itemid=105&lang=en

Next step is to go to Ask a Midwife and ask what chances are of fever as a side effect of vaccines causing prem labour.


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls was hopin i would be welcome on this thread now as i had my 7w+6d scan today and we were able to see one wee embie and a nice wee heart beat  

Have been readin all your posts on swine flu jab.  I was watching over my 10mth old nephew on Saturday for an hour as he wasn't well and it was confirmed today that he has swine flu.  I called my surgery to see if they could give me any advice and they just said if i wasn't showing any symptoms to quarantine myself from him and his mum and dad but if i developed any symptoms to call them immediately so i am assuming that they are not completely in favour of dishing out the jabs either as i have heard of alot of doctors n nurses saying they recommend not taking it unless you have something else wrong with you, it just gets more confusing   and worrying


----------



## Cate1976

Sparklyme: Welcome to Bumps & babies.

Sorry to hear your Nephew has Swine Flu. Hope he recovers soon and that you don't get it.

LoopyOne: I know what you're getting at, it'll be when the babies of currently pg women are born that any effects from the vaccine on the babies will become apparent.

For me, i asked about fever causing prem labour on Ask a midwife on here and the reply was reassuring, sorts out the immediate side effect I was concerned about. I still have concerns about the possible longer term side effects of Pandemrix. I asked at the Ante natal clinic in town what their advice is and one of them will contact me this evening or tomorrow morning. I'm going to try and get the Celvapan if at all possible. Friend of mine at church who is a consultant (not obstetric though) has said that advice is to get the vaccine. Another friend has said the same. If I can't have the Celvapan then I'll have the Pandemrix and  that neither myself or Hannah & Sian suffer any of the long term effects.


----------



## shaz2

hey sparkly well done on your scan honey,  

loopyone im glad to read yer post i think im in the same boat as yerself and would rather do with out injection as well, its just so hard to know what to do for the best!!...xx


----------



## Cate1976

Just back from Parentcraft class where Swine Flu and the vaccine was discussed. Celvapan is only being given to people who have egg allergy. I mentioned the 3 ingredients which there are concerns about and the HV's said that the level of Thimerosal in Pandemrix is miniscule. For me given the choice between getting Swine Flu or having the vaccine, I'll take the vaccine and just pray that neither me or Hannah/Sian have any long term effects from it. Also women in 3rd trimester are most vulnerable of complications from Swine Flu.


----------



## Squirrel24

I have to agree with cate -  I too am in my 3rd trimester and now find I have a very diminished lung capacity. Swine flu greatly affects the lungs and I can't take the risk as I had pneumonia when I was young and it was pretty bad.  If I was earlier in my pregnancy ie 1st trimester I prob would take my chances as having a good chance of beating off any doses as I don't think ur immune system is as compromised, I have asked a pharmacist whether they think I should get it and she was like " yes definitely".

Sparklyme - congrats on your scan and yes ur more than welcome on here - the more the merrier. All of us still need a good deal of support from our ff friends and all the girls on here have hearts of gold. I for one would not have been able to get thru some days without them. So here's to a healthy and happy pg for u, dh & bubba.


----------



## Cate1976

Will be phoning the appointments number tomorrow. There was someone at parentcraft who was having their vaccine after the class in Omagh Health Centre. I said that someone on a parenting website is going to Altnagelvin and the HV thinks it could be dependant on circumstances as to where you have it and with me being pg with twins, they might want me to go to Altnagelvin.


----------



## lmk

sparklyme welcome mummy to be!!!!!!!!!  congrats on the scan and seeing wee baba!!  hope nephew gets well soon, stay you well away honey!  i am so confused re the swine flu injection, my mw was against it until she went to a seminar and now she is all for it   i am sure this will be on going topic!! HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - I think we're all in the same boat, unsure what to do with reference to the jab.  I've never had flu, and am normally in good health, but this would be the time that I'd catch it!  I'll ask my mw to-day what she thinks.  I asked a police man yesterday in work (shop lifter - mid 60's!!!) and they at the minute aren't getting offered it.  He thought it wasn't as big a pandemic as it's made out to be.  A work employee of mine was diagnosed a couple of weeks back, and was off 6 days.  I looked up the symptoms and the main one was a temp above 38oC, and there was no way she had a temp - she was as white as a ghost.  I think they're scared to diagnose it wrongly so jump on the band wagon!  

Sparkleyme - congrats on the scan and seeing the heartbeat - did u cry?  Isn't it amazing how technology creates miracles!

Big hello to all the rest of you mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## glitter girl

Sparklyme,  Welcome to the thread , You will get plenty of support on here hun .

Girls I was just reading your posts on swine flu. I'm really torn whether or not to have the vaccine  . There is just so much to think about . Part of me feels that I should take it as I work in a school and am forever picking up all sorts of colds/flu's, etc, but then I start to think about the possible side effects, especially on my twins, I would never forgive myself if something was to happen them . There is never any guarantee that any vaccine is 100% safe, loopy I definitely take on board what you have said, you make a real good valid point about effects on babies to be born in future. I think for now I am going to take a back seat and monitor the situation, take a wait and see what happens attitude, as of yet no one has contacted me about getting the vaccine anyway.


----------



## sparklyme

Girls thanks for the welcome.  Dh and i were so chuffed at seeing the baby and Dr Traub left us in the room with the pic on the screen so we took a good look and left on a high as it just made it all real.

Hey did you's see the bit on BBC Newsline about the Swineflu jab in pregnancy.  One of the Head Obstetricians in NI has recommended that all women over 12 weeks preg get the jab so i think we might go ahead and get it when we get that far.

Hope everyone is keepin well

D x


----------



## Babyrocks

No loopy, what did it say?


----------



## Cate1976

I saw that on the news as well. Dr Fogarty seems to be suggesting that pg women should get the vaccine. I tried ringing the appointments number and got the message that the person I was trying to call was not available and to leave a message (it's an O2 mobile), I left message giving my name and phone number and haven't heard back. The letter I got doesn't give any other way to arrange appointments. How hard would it have been to set it up so you could do it online as well. Am in Western Trust area.


----------



## Squirrel24

Cate I think the person taking the appointments works in an office but rather tie up hospital landlines they have given her a mobile. I tried for about 1 hr b4 I got thru but had to keep pressing redial until I eventually got thru. They ask which hospital u r attending and then u get an appt for there.


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: Someone had to leave parentcraft class to go and get the vaccine in Omagh Health Centre. HV's think that whether you can have it in Omagh depends on circumstances and possibly twin pg means having to go to Altnagelvin for it. Will keep trying in the morning though and will ask if I can have it in Omagh.


----------



## Mamabud

Just watched the clip from the BBC.  I must say he has swayed me to-wards getting the vaccine.  MW yesterday just said that there would be an information leaflet out in the post soon.


----------



## lmk

i also just watched the clip, but still in limbo as i'm so early on in pg   seems to recomend to pg in the later stages.  still super confused.com!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

I am very undecided about getting the Swine Flu jab, a GP has advised me not to get it as they have not tested it enough. Although at the Parent Craft class last night, the HV advised if you have been in contact with someone with Swine Flu to make sure you get the vaccine within 48 hours. 
Although I also got told to wait until my GP has wrote out to come in to get the vaccine anyway and since I am 38 weeks + that the baby could be born first. 
So Fingers crossed that everything is okay


----------



## holly01

beep beep just passin thru an no i aint pg (yet!)
but anyways i flippin well got it (swine flu jab that is!!!!) yday an my god is it wan sore hanlin today    
me arms swollen an all red,seems thats the norm anyways

just thought i'd share that lovely piece of info with ye's  

p.s b4 i had it i rang gcrm to hear their opinion on it and they said theyd strongly advise to have it b4  we go for our FET


----------



## holly01

its wile wile sore loopers i was really struggling at work 2day with me clients  

TBH i dont know what i'd do in ure situation,did u have a chat with any Dr's or Nurses??
i totally get where u are coming from that it hasnt been tested on babies etc 
i'd do what my gut instinct tells u (and ure mummy   )
i know alot of nurses etc have changed their mind re to having it since there was a big open nite talk on it in omagh the other nite and they are having it now,not much use to u thou as they arnt pg i hear ye say  

mitnt be able to lift the fork 2moro eve


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: Loving your positive attitude about pg. I really do hope and  that FET is succesful. When are you hoping to start? Hope you recover from Swine Flu jab soon.

LoopyOne: From what I've read it's women in 2nd and 3rd trimesters that are more susceptible to getting Swine Flu with 3rd tri being particularly vulnerable. My immune system is pretty good as well, I haven't caught any of the bugs that have gone round since April (only things I'd get would be colds/sore throats) and DH gets everything that goes round.

Still waiting for the person doing appointments to ring me back. DH has said that until I hear from them to be careful. Had appointment with mw this afternoon and she asked if I'd had letter about the vaccine yet and I told her that I'd left a message, she reckons they'll get back to me and it could be 'out of hours'. I did mention my concerns about the Thimerosal (US name)/Thiomersal (UK name) but they're the still the same thing, Squalene and the adjuvant. She said that I've done my research. Someone at parentcraft on Monday wasn't sure if the vaccine crosses the placenta. I can't find where on WHO's website the advice is about pg women not having Pandemrix. I think that pg women need to ask their mw or gp/consultant for their opinion. Given the choice between getting Swine Flu and getting complications or the vaccine, I'll take the vaccine.


----------



## Ladyhex

girls sorry for jumping on your thread ..but i was speaking to a lady who is giving the vaccine she said she isnt getting (she is a midwife) the injection.  the vaccine she is giving contains mercury (preg women arent aloud to eat tuna as it contains mercury) one bottle contains 10 injections and the first one isnt to bad but the last one will contain the most mercury.  

There has been some reports on side effects like bad nightmares and really bad stomach pains.  

i work in the local hospital and we are doing the preg women for the area in are Rec Hall 

Hope this helps a bit cause it must be the most worrying time for you ladies 

Love LX xx


----------



## Babyrocks

As I think it was cate mentioned one of the vaccinations contains Thimerosal which is a mercury-based preservative, eliminated from most children's vaccines to prevent mercury toxicity, but not from multi-dose formulations of swine flu shots. The FDA have approved the vaccinations because they believe the risk of swine flu is higher than the potential risks of mercury, although I can see the concern there would be over taking anything with mercury in it.


----------



## Ladyhex

oh right babyrock cheers for that mrs didnt know that ...they say you learn something new everyday and i have just


----------



## Cate1976

The pg book which mw gave me at booking in says that tuna can contain some mercury and that we should limit consumption to 2 fresh steaks or 4 medium size cans (each 140grams drained weight. The question that I'm trying to find the answer to is how much mercury is there in a can of tuna and how much mercury is there in the Pandemrix?


----------



## SUNNY2007

I got the swine flu jab because of my job only problem i had was a hot arm which felt i had lay on it too long other than that nothing


----------



## lmk

morning all!!  how is everyone?  what a miserable day!

i have finally came back down to earth after seeing junior on friday!  what a difference a few weeeks makes, every wee limb is so noticeable as is the movements.  it brought tears to my eyes!  to top it off my sickness has really kicked in i am now being sick more often.  my mum told me her sickness didnt kick in until 12/13 wks when she was pg with me, so i may have inherited that from her!!!!

still undecided on swine flu jab, i think if i were to get it i would be leaving it until after 20 wk scan.  

chat later ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Good news on your scan LMk. I'm really undecided also. I'm definately getting the swine flu injection but should I just wait 72 hours unti I deliver the baby now at this stage. Caesarian on Wednesday. I'm already booked to have the injection next Sunday the 8th. They're coming round the ward today offering it so it's such a tough call.


----------



## lmk

thanks babyrocks, OMG your wee baba will be in your arms on wed   !!!  how do you feel nervous/excited?!!  did you get out of rmh this weekend? have you been doin ok? wish you all the best for wed honey    get plenty of rest now


----------



## Squirrel24

Omg - babyrocks you have done well to hold out this long and now your time has come. Sending u all my love.

Imk - good to hear you had good scan and saw your wee babe.  

Had my swine flu jab on thurs ok really but have sore arm as it's injected into muscle. Also been a bit achy. Having very bad pelvic girdle pain at the minute so very little sleep. Can't sleep in bed at all so sleeping on recliner sofa in living room. Babies taking up full belly and sore ribs even tho bump has dropped a bit. Have consultant appt tmoro so will to see what news he has for me. Can't see me lasting another 4 weeks but u never know.

Hope everyones keeping well.


----------



## lmk

squirrel ~ hope the pain eases soon and you get some sleep


----------



## Mamabud

Babyrocks - all the best for Wednesday - how exciting.

Squirrel - I hope that you get a good night sleep this side of the birth.

I start Surestart anti-natal classes on Thursday evening, so looking forward to that.  They run every Thursday for 5 weeks.  Does the hospital offer any courses like this?


----------



## lmk

babyrocks i just wanted to come on and wish you all the best for tomorrow    i bet you cant wait until you and dh meet baba!!  please let us know as soon as you can  

back to work for me tomorrow  , but i need reality and routine put back into my life!!  no doubt i'll be coming in from work and jumping straight into bed!!!

chat later ladies, away for my afternoon siesta


----------



## crazykate

hi ladies and apologies for butting in

just want to wish babyrocks all the very best........she may even have her wee bundle by now!


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks girls hoping to have caesarian by tomorrow evening depending on emergencies etc. Will let you know as soon as I can x x x x


----------



## shaz2

babyrocks just had to jump on and wish you all the very best for tomorrow, im soo excited for you..xx


----------



## Cate1976

babyrocks: Hope all goes well for you tomorrow. You've done well to hold out this long.

squirrel: How did your appointment go yesterday?

News on me is that my appointment went well. Hannah's estimated weight is 4lb 14oz and Sian's 4lb 11oz. I mentioned the situation with Swine Flu vaccine to him and he's going to see what he can do. Had to have blood test as well and got talking to one of the nurses/midwives and I said that the system for arranging the vaccine isn't working and she said that the hotline has been inundated and they've had loads of women saying they've had bother. DH had an appointment with our gp this afternoon and told her and she's not happy about it. DH is really stressed and worried about me getting Swine Flu or even worse Hannah/Sian getting it. being realistic, from what I've read, a newborn baby would be very lucky not to develop complications if they got Swine Flu which could have long term effects.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all Patrick Harry Boyle arrived tonight by emergency caesarian 7lb 9 oz. He is beautiful and healthy. X x x x


----------



## shaz2

OMG BABYROCKS FANTATSIC NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MEGA CONGRATS TO USE BOTH HONEY..XXX


----------



## Squirrel24

Oh babyrocks say hello to your wee man for us all. Well done hope ur doin ok after ur section.  I wasn't expecting any news until tmoro but you have it all over with now and can look forward to getting home for good.

Not much news on me had my appt yesterday but for the 1st time got a diff consultant - a foreign dude maybe german very nice & thorough but didn't talk much. Baby girl weighing 2264g which I think works out around 5lb?? Have to go back on 16th and will get my booking in date then. Cate when is ur next appt? Have they said when they will take u? 

Quick question for girls that had twins - did u find that u got slot of stomach hardening like as if both babies going over to one side all the time. This goes on for hours every evening I'm presuming they r not BHicks as total bump doesn't go hard?

Cate looks like it's me & u next girl - bit scary isn't it?

Picked up my pram yesterday and bought wee cow print footmuff for car seat - can't believe that in less than 4 wks (even with what's going to happen) that I'm goin to have a baby. Prayin every day that I get to say hello to both my babies.


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks great news and a great weight, hope you can get a wee pic of him up


----------



## Babypowder

Squirrel, loving the cowprint stuff-my friend had some, think its class    won't be long now! Take care and don't need to say stay strong because you have been for both your little ones


----------



## yellazippy

Babyrocks & DH many congrats


----------



## shem

Babyrocks to you and DH    xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

*[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]Congratulations Babyrock & DH and Baby Patrick *


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks:  on Patrick Harry's birth. Good weight for 37 weeks. Hope you recover from c section soon.

Squirrel: Think DH and I might have seen same consultant as you either 2 weeks or 4 weeks ago. http://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/kilograms-to-pounds.htm is the site I've been using. Your girl is 4lb 15 oz, 1/10 of a lb is 1.6 ozs. To do the conversion on a calculator multiply weight in kgs by 2 and add a fifth (Mum's a retired Maths teacher), IMO the online converter is quicker and easier.

I've had some stomach hardening but have put it down to heartburn (Gaviscon is good for sorting this). I don't think the hardening is BH's either as I think mw said that they would make whole bump harden.

My next appointment is 23rd November. Will be 37+3 then, Hannah & Sian aren't showing any signs of coming early. Dr P got thump from both while getting measurements. 

News on me is I'm still waiting for the appointments hotline to get back to me about Swine Flu vaccine. My main concern about it now is if I was unlucky enough to get SF how I'd cope with the birth and also what it'd do to Hannah & Sian if either/both got it. From what I've read a newborn baby would be lucky not to develop complications which could have long term effects. Just been talking to a friend of mine who knows loads about SF due to his job and he's suggested I keep trying the hotline which I'll do tomorrow. DH had an appointment with our gp yesterday and mentioned the situation to her and she's not happy about it. Dr P did say on Monday that he'd see if he can do anything cos I do need the vaccine. Might ring him/his secretary to find out if he's managed to sort something, I'd prefer to have the vaccine here in Omagh if possible. Latest update about the vaccine here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/ferguswalsh/ To me it's very reassuring regarding the side effects of Pandemrix. Going up to London/Derry saturday afternoon with a friend, we're going to the big baby shop so I can get a few bits and then I'm going to ask if we can stop at ASda in Strabane on the way home as there's a few things I need for hossy bag and Asda is cheapest.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Congratulations babyrocks and dh on Patrick, what a great weight for a few weeks early... Enjoy him.....

Missyxx


----------



## lmk

HUGE CONGRATS mr & mrs babyrocks on the birth of your baby boy!!!!! fab weight and a day earlier!!! get a wee picture on 



lots of love lmkxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annie70

Oh, I'm a bad mother - I'm bringing Oscar to get his first H1N1 jab tomorrow. (I have to bring him back in 3 weeks time for the second.)  And, I have absolutely no qualms.  The way I see it, he really does need protected and the benefits far outweigh any downsides.

Only thing is that there has been so much panic and abuse that instead of vaccinating parents and close family of young los too as was previously announced, the rest of us now have to wait till early Dec for ours. This was not an issue for me till today when I discovered that one child from ds#1's class is in intensive care with H1N1 right now.  The school was pro-active installing disinfectant hand dispensers and educating the children but there are at least 4 cases there right now there. I can feel the mother hen in me coming out!

Way to go, Babyrocks - glad to hear that all went well - hope you and wee Patrick are thriving! 

Hope the rest of you are all in form, especially you Squirrel!


----------



## glitter girl

Huge congrats to BabyRocks and DH On the birth of Baby Patrick , I'm sure you are both on  , Enjoy every minute of it


----------



## sparklyme

Babyrocks congratulations and a big welcome to the world for Baby Patrick


----------



## crazykate

Many many Congratulations Babyrocks and DH enjoy every second of wee Patrick


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, just wondering if any of you have had your swine flu vaccine yet? If so how did you find it? I havn't got my letter yet (expecting it soon though) and as yet am still undecided   . Cheers for any replies


----------



## Cate1976

I'm having mine Thursday evening. having to go to Strabane for it, did ask if I could have it in Omagh due to DH and I not having a car but Altnagelvin can't access the system for Omagh. Appointment is at 6pm. DH has calmed down as well. Although the number of cases of SF has fallen (methinks half term has helped with this), the number of people developing complications has risen. DH should have got a letter as well cos he has Asthma. Going to make sure he chases that one up.


----------



## Squirrel24

Glitter I got mine about 10 days or so ago. Felt fine arm bit swollen, warm & sore for few days. Also felt a bit shattered about two days later not sure if this was directly related to jab.

Nothing is ever 100 per cent safe even paracetamol comes with side effects and people take it every day without a thought. This vaccine has been 30 years in the making and has just been tweaked for this strain of flu virus so I think long term the benefit far outweighs the risks. I think it's better to have done what u think is the right thing than to do nothing at all.


----------



## Cate1976

Forgot to say on my last message that I went to London/Derry on Saturday afternoon with a friend, got a few bits. Ordered a Grobag Egg room thermometer from Mothercare online (they've got several items reduced at the moment). Also got a few more bits for hossy bag today, getting rest tomorrow. Will then pack it, hoping to get everything in cos I'm not sure DH would bring the right things if I needed anything although I do have a back up plan for just in case I can't get everything in. Could put some of it in bottom of labour bag. If anyone has given birth in Altnagelvin since the new maternity suite opened, how much storage space was there? I know what was shown on the artists impresions of what the new wing would be like but not sure if maternity might be different.


----------



## lmk

hi all mummys/mums to be  

how is everyone? 

this weather is so cold and I HATE WORK   I havent been back for a week yet and i am so wrecked, i get home and its eat then bed.  is these moods normal??  i take it out on poor dh and i think i'm heading for divorce    tmi   WIND where does that come from another good reason for divorce    sorry for the moan but my goodness i know you guys will understand!!!  

a very   lmk!!! xxxx  (only human afterall!!!!!!)


----------



## Mamabud

Babyrocks - congratulations on ur wee boy!  Hope you are both well.

Imk - chin up doll.  Just think, at least you have a reason to be tired, and it's the most exciting one ever!  I'm sure DH knows it''s the hormones.  Try and not be too hard on him lol!  Be nice!

I got the nursery carpet down to-day, as well as the landing and stairs.  Nursery is coming along nicely.  Wardrobe and drawers coming Friday, and we'll then buy our cot.  Getting so real now.  have a 27+5 days scan on Friday.  Looking forward to that! 

Big hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## lmk

loopybud ~ how nice to have the nursery all ready, i bet its lovely!  dh knows i'm a freak at the mo and understands so much but i feel so bad for him.  hes so good to me and does so much, i will have to bite my tongue harder and behave    you counting down the days to you finish?  how was fri night?  

babyrocks how are you keeping and how is wee patrick doing?  hope you both are well


----------



## NCKB

ladies   
Just thought id pop back in to say a quick hi to all and see how you all were doin... I may be a distant memory by now but sure i just said id log in to say hi     and hope all the bumps and babies are doin well xxxxx 

Nicola xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.  Nicola, hope ur keeping well.  When is ur 12 week scan?  Imk - Friday was a very long day!  All about getting prepared for Christmas.  Very tired today so a short post.


----------



## lmk

Welcome NCKB glad to see you posting here    all the best for scan honey

loopybud sorry couldnt chat much earlier, will meet up for a sanwhich some day if you fancy meeting me on my lunch hour

sorry so tired will catch up soon xxxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi loopy - 12 wk scan is today       please god everthing is ok ... how are you keeping.. 

thanks lmk = i just couldnt keep away       finishing work in an hr then off to the hosp for the 1st app... sooo excited


----------



## Mamabud

Nicola, all the best for the scan to-day.  Make sure and post, and let us know how it went.  I the very best, just a bit tired.  Finding work a struggle, as I do anti social shifts (6am-3pm, or 3pm-12pm).  I can't wait until my maternity leave starts on 9th December.  

Imk - I Know how you feel re tiredness!  Don't worry about not being able to chat - I know you were visiting.  We can try and arrange lunch, sometime.  Next week is hectic.  On a late Mon and Tues, have Paddington Bear visiting on Wednesday, followed by a team brief, Thursday preparing for audit, plus anti natal,and swine flu jab, and Friday is our audit!  Exhausting or what?  I'm off the week-end so that's the only bonus!  

Yes, I got my letter in yesterday for my swine flu injection. I having it Thurs 19th at 10am, in Ballymena.  First available appt in Coleraine was 27th.  Thought it'd be better sooner than later.

Hope everyone is well, Louise


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all, hope you and baba's are all keeping well.  Was just wondering if anyone could tell me when my next scan would be due? Don't know if it is 12 weeks or 15 weeks.  If i have to wait to 15 i'll prob pull my hair out as i really want to make sure that baba is growing bigger and everything is how it should be

NCKB hope all goes well with your scan, if ya get a wee pic make sure to let us see


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sparklyme - It all depends on which hospital you are with, I am with Newry and my first scan with them wasn't until 15 weeks, it was the first appointment I could get with them, however some hospital may not be as busy and will see you closer to 12 weeks. 

Nicola - Good luck today, let us know how you get on


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Hopeful. OMG just noticed you are 40w + 2d you really are on the count down.  Bet you can't wait to see your little baba


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls, just a quick one coz im in work and have LOADS of work to do    
Scan went great yesterday, got to see the little baba, was jumping around and even got a little wave (well according to me it was waving     ) we were so happy, baby has got so big since the last scan, back now in 8 wks time for the full fetal assessment, so cant wait for that   
hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Nicola - That is fantastic news, I am sure you and DP are on  

Sparklyme - Yes thankfully on the countdown, back up next tuesday in the hospital and ten get a date to get induced. So   that labour starts before that, I think baba is nice and comfortable.


----------



## Mamabud

Hopefull - your wait is nearly over, and you'll soon be holding your little miracle.  Amazing to think, isn't it?

Nicola - glad your scan went well.  Are you feeling ok?

Imk - how's you?

Shaz - your being very quiet?

I had my scan this morning, and all is well.  Placenta is still a bit low, so back in 3 weeks, but baby is well.  Estimating the weight to be 1.5kg / or 3.3lb's.  The sho said it was a long baby, as did the girl at the 20 week scan.  Blood pressure, and urine is all ok, and gest diabetes test was all clear.  I pleased with the progress.  I'm thinking now about gathering up the stuff for my hospital bag.

Hope everyone else is keeping well, Louise


----------



## shaz2

hey loppybud just be lurking abit there   glad all going well for you, it has really flew in since you first found out.  

hey girls sorry wee short post just to say hi and hope all is well with everyone, i will get on properly during the week for proper catch up. take care sharon xx


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz - hope all is well.  It isn't like you to be quiet lol! 

Imk - how's the form with you?

Very quiet on the boards at the moment


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi everyone

haven't been on in a while but been Reading all the posts. 

I have my 36 week consultant appt today and will get date I think for 38 weeks roughly if I don't go myself. 

Truth be told I'm finding things very hard at the moment.

Hope this finds u and ur babies all well.

Xxx p


----------



## glitter girl

Squirrel     , I don't be on much these days but wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you , Your'e an inspiration to us all         .


----------



## lmk

Squirrel honey thinking of you


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel:  and  for you and your family. I'm seeing consultant next Monday and hope to get date to go in if I don't go beforehand. I'm hoping to go in on 30th November at 38+3.

loopybud: Glad scan went well and that test results were good.

NCKB: Glad your scan went well.

Has anyone heard from Hopeful?

I had Swine Flu vaccine last Thursday and the only side effects I had was feeling really tired on Friday and slightly achy arm where the needle went in. I asked the mw if DH should have been 'invited' for the jab due to having Asthma and he should have been, I then said that I was concerned that if he got SF and gave it to Hannah/Sian what chance would they have of not developing complications. Mw said that me having the vaccine will give immunity to Hannah & Sian. DH has asked practice nurse to look into it though.


----------



## shaz2

squirrel thinking away about you and yer dh, xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Just out from seeing the consultant, contractions started last Saturday so things are moving along slowly, consultant has said i am now 2cm dilated an baba is fully engaged, so hopfully my waters will break very very soon and speed things up otherwise going in Next Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Squirrel24

Thanks for all well wishes appt went ok - will be taken in on tues 1st dec for induction on 2nd.

Feelin pretty weird today don't know if this is things starting or not but just lying up taking it easy.

Hopeful - thinking of you and wee baba and that u r both doin ok.

Cate - how was midwife appt today? We might be in hospital at same time.

Hope evry1 keepin well.


----------



## Cate1976

Hopeful: Hope next few days go well for you.

squirrel: I was told that Altnagelvin only do planned admissions on Mondays and Thursdays so i was thinking in on the 30th and induced in the evening. Mw appointment well, presenting twin isn't engaged which is good as mw said that when that happens the pressure will make walking very difficult. I've wondered a couple of times if we'll be in hossy at the same time, looks like we will be. Will look out for you, I've dark brown mid length hair, 5'6 tall.


----------



## Squirrel24

Cate - My consultant is booking me in when he is working. I have to go in at 2pm on the tues for starting on the we'd. From the leaflet they gave me me they check u on the day u go in and may give u a pessary to start contractions. Then I presume if still not much happening by next morn then they put u on the drip.I think ur consultant will give u booking date on Monday - do u know if it will be ur own consultant who will do delivery?

This all being said anything could happen to either of us b4 then.
I'm getting hard to walk but I think it is The PGP that is the problem.


----------



## Cate1976

Don't know if my consultant will book me in for when he's working. Is yours Dr P? It was my friend who had twins at the end of May who told me that Altnagelvin has policy of not letting you go beyond 38 weeks if it's twin pg. She also told me that Altnagelvin only do planned admissions on Mondays and Thursdays. I'm thinking that the latter might have been changed? I'm also trying to find out how much storage space there is in the bedside cupboard so that if needs be, I can take some things out of the bag for hossy and put them in bag of 'spares' which will be left at home for DH to ring in.


----------



## Squirrel24

Did u not get a tour of maternity wing? I think once your in labour u get a room so don't think space will be an issue.

My doc is dr moohan in altnagelvin which is were I have been attending I just wondered cos u wer strabane would u get ur own consultant if planned admission.


----------



## Cate1976

We went on the tour of the maternity wing but weren't taken onto the wards so didn't see how much storage there is on post natal ward. My consultant is Dr Prendegast, he's based in Altnagelvin, does appointments there in the mornings and then goes down to Strabane to do appointments in the afternoon. It's not on the website anymore but during the building of the new wing, there was an artists impression of what the new wards would look like but not sure if Maternity has the same. 4 beds per bay/room. There was also the tv/phone/internet for each bed but parentcraft mw said that isn't in yet. I'm not bothered though as my phone has internet on it if I have time (might try and get on when Hannah & Sian are sleeping for 5 minutes) but they'll come first. Just hoping that the food is halfway decent otherwise I'll be asking my friends to bring food in for me which will be ate straight away. I have a couple who make really nice salads.


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls how is everyone.... hows all the bumps and babies coming along xxx


----------



## Squirrel24

Hopeful if ur still hanging in I wondered if u could answer a question for me - I know everyones diff but u said u had contractions on sat and then not much progression - what did they feel like cos I've been having some niggly pain myself and just wondered was it anything similar.  

If anyone has gone into labour themselves maybe they could answer this for me.


----------



## Cate1976

From what mw told me, contractions will get stronger and more painful as time goes on. If it's Braxton Hick's then they'll go away (thinking that if it's 'niggly' more than painful that you might be having BH's. Also if you're unlucky enough to be getting trapped wind/heartburn it can be hard to tell if it's BH's or trapped wind/heartburn playing up. Thinking of you.


----------



## Squirrel24

Cate i had pain - it was kinda like dull period pain and then tightenings. I normally have really bad period pain so it was milder than that but it didnt get any stronger and i wasnt sure how to time them. Pain ended b4 the tightening which lasted longer? Anyhow i'm still here so it obviously wasn't start of labour jst wondered if anyone else had exp this or similar pains. Thats the second night i've had pains of some degree and my back feels achey.  my stomach is very tight at best of times so when i get these tightenings it feels like its about to rip off my body!!!


----------



## Catspyjamas

Ladies, I don't want to patronise because this was something I worried about constantly - would I know if I was having contractions.  Now I know that I was started both times but my epidural didn't work second time round and I knew exactly when a contraction was starting and when it had passed (for timing purposes).  And I knew that they were very different from BH or trapped wind or any other niggling pains.  They should get stronger and closer together as time progresses.  HTH.

Wishing you both (and all the other bumps) the very best of luck and health.  xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Catspyjamas- I have 3 sisters with children and unfortunately they were all started too so contractions came very fast for them ESP when drip was attached.  They also didn't have twins and so didn't have any niggly pains or bh's this early ie 35 - 36 weeks. I only have 10 days left to go anyway but wanted just to know if anyone had exp anything similar.


----------



## Cate1976

Had appointment with consultant today and we asked about date to go in to give birth. it turned out he'd been discussing it with mw before we went. He said that he'd been thinking end of this week or beginning of next week so I said beginning of next week. Have to be at Altnagelvin between 2 &4pm Monday afternoon, will have first tablet Monday evening and give birth sometime Tuesday. Sian is still head down which means that I'm able to try for natural labour, Hannah has turned breech during the last 3 weeks so hoping she turns once Sian is born. Really don't want c sec if possible as I don't want to have to buzz for mw's to lift them for me and be waiting 20-30 minutes (happened to my friend at end of May). Only concern I have is how I'll cope when DH isn't at the hossy.


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi cate just to reassure you I was able to lift Patrick the day after the c section which was at 8pm the night before so you don't necessarily need nurse to come to help.you don't want to end up with a  long labour and then an emergency c section at the end of it all  so might be worth handing it over  to just go with what your consultant recommends. Caesarian honestly wasn't that bad and I was up and showered the next morning and have had no pain at all. Everyone is different butjust thought it was worth sharing a good story with you. Good luck with it all anyway. Hope it all goes to plan and as everyone said to me do not stuck rigidly to your birth plan as things can always change that mean you need to take a different route. Good luck x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Squirrel24 - Sorry just back on line today, not too sure if you have had your contractions question answered.

*Well I am a very Proud Happy Mammy - something 3 years ago I never thought I would be able to say. Baby Orla was born on Friday 20th November, she is absolutely perfect.*


----------



## Cate1976

Hopeful:  on the birth of Orla. Lovely name.


----------



## Squirrel24

Congratulations hopeful to you and dh on birth of baby orla. Brilliant news and good to hear all went well.

Haven't had any more pains but mw did say that it was possible to get contractions that don't go any further and just to treat everything as possible labour at this stage with twins, but am doin ok jar no room left at the inn!! Booked for induction on wednesday 2nd so hopefully make it to then.


----------



## Mamabud

Hopeful, congratulation's of your baby girl, Orla.  What weight was she?  

Squirrel - the 2nd will not be long is coming around.  How are you feeling?

Big hello to all you other pregnant ladies or mum's.


----------



## Annie70

Congrats on your wee Orla, HopefulNI!  Hope all went well with the birth.

Squirrel - I'm thinking of you, pet - hope you can hang in there!    You're being so strong for your two wee ones.

Cate1976 - I think that your reaction to a C-section depends on many things: whether you had a long labour before hand, how fit you are, plus a dose of luck. My first one was a cinch, and I was walking and carrying ds the same day. Second one, I had two low blood pressure fits getting up (thrashing on the floor in front of poor dh), so ended up having to spend an extra day on my back as my bp was so crap. I was not a happy camper! I also had some bad experiences waiting for nurse to come and help me every time dh nipped out as I was really not allowed up.  But, if you know that you're having a planned C-section, you could organise getting family or friends in to help. We were unlucky as there was a huge dump of snow on Oscar's bday (25cm in one day) which deterred many visitors.


----------



## lmk

congrats hopefulni and dh on the arrival of your baby girl orla xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

cate and squirrel you will be in my thoughts next week!  get plenty of rest now girls


----------



## sparklyme

Welcome to the World Baby Orla. Congrats Mummy and Daddy Hopeful x


----------



## Babyrocks

Congratulations hopedul on the birth of your little miracle Orla x x x


----------



## glitter girl

Hopeful,   on the birth of baby Orla, love the name    . Hope you are doing well


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, Ive just bought Decembers edition of Prima baby + pregnancy, there's a free book inside, complete sleep guide for contented babies by Gina Ford, a lovely 2010 calender and other free samples, well worth the £2.70, I reckon  . Thinking of you all and hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## shaz2

congratulations hopeful and dh on the birth of baby orla, well done xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hopeful many congrats on the birth of your daughter Orla


----------



## SUNNY2007

Glitter Gina Ford is my fav and annabel karmel have nearly all their books.  Also Cate i had my section 145am up at 9 having a shower so didnt need midwives anyway they just leave you to it and expect you to be up just felt a little dizzy because i lost a lot of blood hb went to  about 7 i think if i remember right its all in the positve attitude the more you sit around the stiffer and harder it gets to get up.  Just make sure they top up your epidural if you do need a section as mine had worn off il let you guess what happened next.  As far as i know with one head down and one breech you have to have epidural my twins were that position which was strange as Finn was head down and twin 1 But Abi was delivered first so my twin 2 when born became my twin one that was easy for me as i was having boy/girl and i knew twin 1 was a boy but didnt know the sex of twin 2.  With yours both being girls make sure they tell you who they deliver first if you have a section wouldnt want the girls changing their names haha


----------



## SUNNY2007

Congratulations Loopy what a lovely christmas you will have with Santa coming to visit this year take care.


----------



## Squirrel24

Just wanna wish cate all the best for tmoro & tues.


----------



## lmk

cate and squirrel i wish you both well for your sections this week, please keep us posted


----------



## shaz2

good luck too all those expecting the arrival of their wee babys this week. xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi. Been awol due 2 getting ready 4 coming into hossy. Got a side room. Mw said nowhere 4 dh 2 stay. I burst into tears and mw was so nice. Have been seen by doctor, had a pessary put in. Was 1cm dilated, not enjoying having to stay lay down 4 30 mins. Will update when I can.


----------



## shem

Hopeful and dh on the birth of orla enjoy every moment!   


Squirrel thinking of you this week all the very best 


Cate good luck hope all goes well


Shem x


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS, JUST WANNA SAY GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE WHO IS DUE TO HAVE THEIR LITTLE MIRACLES THIS WK AND FOR THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY HAD THEM 
LGS30 CONGRATS ON BABY DANNY       
HOPEFUL CONGRATS ON BABY ORLA       

Some great news on here lately lets hope it keeps goin... 

a BIG hello to all my old cyclers


----------



## Babyrocks

Good luck to Cate and Squirrell. Hope all goes well this weekxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

aww babyrocks love the photo xxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Good luck Cate and Quond


----------



## Babypowder

Hopeful congrats on the arrival of baby Orla    

Quond and squirrel good luck for this week 

Hi to everyone else-hope mums and bumps are well.xox


----------



## Mamabud

Babyrocks - baby Patrick is lovely.  Congratulations.

Cate - how are you getting one?  Any word of the twin gorls yet?

Squirrel - hugs and kisses - and strength.


----------



## wee emma

anyone heard from cate or squirrel?

hope everything is okay?


----------



## Cate1976

Hi. Sian was born 1.41pm 6lb 3.5oz & Hannah 1.46pm 6lb 1.5oz on Tuesday.


----------



## Hopeful NI

CATE - *CONGRATULATIONS to you & DH*. 
Sian and Hannah where a fantastic weight


----------



## Babyrocks

wow cate, congratulations!!!!!!!!fantastic weights for both well done enjoy!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Cate and DH,  , Thrilled for you both    .


----------



## Fionab

Congratulations Cate on the birth of Sian and Hannah.

Sorry I haven't been on since Leah was born but it has been such a hectic time - a new baby then we have moved to Lisburn and I will be starting a new job in the New Year.  Being a mother is amazing, hard work but worth every moment.

I haven't been able to keep up with everyone but I hope you are all well,
Fiona


----------



## GemmaC

Congrats to Cate and DH! Welcome to the world Sian and Hannah, great weights! Hope your keeping well and enjoying every moment.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate congratulations i take it you had a section in the end as they were born so close together just guessing my two were born 1.42am and 145am enjoy your babies. twins are defo getting bigger these days it great to see.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Congrats Cate

XXX


----------



## shem

Cate and DH on the birth of your girls!

Fiona good to hear from you, you have been busy congrats on your new job if your like me I'm sure you're not looking forward to going back to work I start back in feb the time off has just went so quick

Looking forward to Megan's 1st xmas santa will finally be coming to our house can't wait!Hope you are all wellShem xx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls I have not been on for ages due to illness during my pregnancy (had swine flu). Had my boys 4 November Alex 4lbs 9oz Owen 3lbs 8oz. 

Congrats to cate.

Hope everyone is well

Gemma


----------



## wee emma

congratulations cate, how amazing     

congratulations too to gemma


----------



## molly777

congratulations Cate, what fantastic weights hope your keeping well hun  
lots of love M777


----------



## Bunny-kins

Wow! What a bumper crop of twinnies we have here!!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! *Cate and DH on the birth of your lovely girls Sian and Hannah! Beautiful names!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS* to Gemma too on the birth of your twin boys! Aww Alex and Owen are lovely names, Owen has always been a favourite of mine! 

All the best to you both!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Congrats Gemma! Hope your wee family are keeping well. Sorry to hear you had swine flu, that was rough during pregnancy.


----------



## Mamabud

Congratulations Cate and gemma on the birth of your twins.


----------



## Babypowder

CATE AND DH..................


----------



## Cate1976

Hannah May & Sian Bridget were born on Tuesday at 1.41 & 1.46pm weighing 6lb 3.5oz & 6lb 1.5oz. Still in hossy but getting home Monday.


----------



## Cate1976

Delivery was forceps. will post full story when I have time.


----------



## Babyrocks

Congrats Gemma on birth of your boys. Hope all is going ok with you Cate. I know how hectic it is !!!!!!!!!!!!! and that's just one!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Well thats great cate cos i know you didnt want a section your hospital must be good i was out after 3 days including birthday and that was with a section


----------



## Squirrel24

Girls jst wanted to let u know i had babies on wed evening. Baby Evie & baby Thomas - as u all know my wee man was never going to make it and my heart is broken. Full labour then emergency cs, came home yesterday.


----------



## holly01

((((((((squirrel&dh& littleEvie)))))))
thinking of u pet


----------



## shaz2

Squirrel my thoughts an prayers are with u ur dh an little baby Evie,


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel, my heart goes out to you.  It must be a bitter sweet time, the joy of little Evie, and the pain of losing Little Thomas. As much as you knew that he was going to make it, I'm sure it doesn't ease the pain.  Do you plan to have a funeral?

Cate - I take it the girls were both born naturally.  I'm sure that's few and far between with twins.

Loopyone - 9 weeks and we'll be mummies - hard to believe.  My belly is really starting to dance.  I said that to mum the other day, and she said it's not your belly but your baby!  Unreal

Lisa - how's u?  Are you still being sic


----------



## lmk

squirrel huni as the others have said i'm so sorry about baby thomas, congrats on the safe arrival of baby evie you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## lmk

cate,dh mega congrats on the safe arrival of the girls xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

hey ladies sorry for being awol, work is taking it out of me as is junior!!  sleep comes 1st!!!!!

loopybud i'm still throwing up, hows you??  your ticker is starting to make me feel giddy    

hope everyone is well and keeping good.  will catch up this week as on a weeks leave yipppppeeeeee!!!  xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Squirrell... Sending you loads of love to you and DH at this time.


----------



## Annie70

Oh, Squirrel, I really feel for you, pet. What a sweet and sour day. Wish I could find some magic words that would take away your pain.    Hope all is well with wee Evie at least. 

Gemma - congrats for your twins!  I assume that your silence means that they were being kept in hospital?  Hope that they are thriving now! 

Cate - glad that your birth went as you hoped and your two little ones are safe and sound. Congrats to you and dh! 

Fiona - great to hear from you - hope that Leah is doing well. Wow, new job and new baby - way to go!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Squirrel my heart goes out to you it really does.  I think of you so often & all this week you've been at the forefront of my mind. Our situation woulda have been so similar to yours nows if August's disaster hadn't happened to us.

It must be such a bitter/sweet time - elation on the safe arrival of little Evie & sheer heartache that Thomas didn't make it.  I hope that the nursing staff were v compassionate to your DH & you & that they gave you both lots of quality time with Thomas, took photos etc.  It is so so important & it really helped us.

I hope that your family & friends are supportive & try to empathise with what you've both been thru.  You have Evie but wee Thomas will ALWAYS be a part of you.  You can't see or hold him anymore but he's with you every day in your heart.

If I can help in any way you know where I am.

You are a truly inspirational lady to have gone thru all this & Evie & Thomas are so so lucky to have you as their Mummy.

Lots of love & bear hugs
Sharon
xxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Squirrel hun        I can't even imagine how you must be feeling pet, I just want to offer my sympathy to you and dh on the loss of baby Thomas and congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Evie.  My thoughts and prayers are with you      

Kate


----------



## wee emma

squirrel, sending you all my love and thoughts    

and congratulations on little evie


----------



## Babypowder

Squirrel,

 to you and DH, congratulations on the birth of baby Evie, and my sympathy on the loss of baby Thomas, my thoughts and prayers are with you and DH at this bitter-sweet time. xox


----------



## Babyrocks

Squirrell ,sending you and your family love and prayers for your little angel Thomas and your little girl Evie. My thoughts are with you


----------



## GemmaC

Squirrell, as all the others have said i am so sorry about baby Thomas. My thoughs are with you, DH and baby Evie.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Squirrel  - My heart is going out to you and DH, you have been a great strength throughout yur pregnancy. I will say a prayer to give you comfort and support for Little Angel Thomas and also to your miracle baby Evie.
Take care


----------



## Cate1976

Squirrel: My heart goes out to you. Love the names. I'm still praying for you & your family. 

ShoppingQueen: My prayers are with you & your family.

I got home 3.40pm. Getting an early night. Hannah & Sian are downstairs with DH.


----------



## glitter girl

Squirrell, I'm so sorry hun about baby Thomas, it's hard to know what to say at a time like this  .


----------



## molly777

Squirrel, i'm so sorry to hear about Thomas, your heart most be broken   
Evie is very lucky to have a Mother like you and thomas also, your little angle   
will be praying for you...

Shopping queen hope you doing ok hun... thinking of you too,,,, 

Hugs M777


----------



## NCKB

SQUIRREL - im so sorry to hear about baby Thomas, really hard to know what to say at such a time like this, my thoughts and prayers are with you, dh and baby Evie and Angel Thomas


----------



## Catspyjamas

Squirrel - I'm so sorry to read your news.  Like the others have said, appropriate words are hard to come by and offer no comfort anyway but you have been wonderfully strong during your pregnancy and an example to us all.  You'll never forget baby Thomas and I'm sure your happiness will be bittersweet for some time to come but know that little Evie is so very lucky to have you as her mummy.  I hope you enjoy every minute with her and that she brings you some comfort at this time, and in the future.  

Cats x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Cate, congratulations to you and DH on the safe arrival of Sian and Hannah.   

Hope you're coping well now that you and the babies are at home.  Well done on the forceps delivery. am sure you're glad you didn't have to go through a section, I know you were hoping to avoid it if you could.

Cats x


----------



## Fionab

Squirrel, congratulations on the birth of baby Evie, and sympathy on the loss of baby Thomas.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH.  I can't imagine the mixture of emotions you must have with the joy of baby Evie and the loss of Thomas.


----------



## shem

Squirrel im so sorry for your loss of baby Thomas as everyone else has said there are no words. Thinking of you and dh and congratulations on the birth of baby Evie


----------



## SUNNY2007

squirrel thinking of you at this difficult time take care.


----------



## lmk

hey mummies and mummies to be, hope all is well and babass are behaving!!!!

we have our 20 week scan on the 5th jan so excited to see junior again and we are hoping to find out the flavour!!!  sickness has been crazy this weekend junior really hates chinese food and almost everything else!! my head was constantly down the toilet but i dont care cause i know something is happening!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey LMK,  

Good luck with the scan on the 5th Jan!  How very exciting!   Have you an inkling of what flavour it is?? Sorry to hear about all that MS your having but they say it's a good sign of a good and healthy baby!    I hope you are able to keep down your Christmas dinner!  

Big hellos to everyone else!   

Bunny xx


----------



## lmk

aw thanks bunnykins, we have no idea of flavour but will defo find out and we dont care as long as junior is healthy!!  sickness is still here but i do not care as i have longed for this for so long and i really am grateful for getting this far!!!  christmas dinners cant wait, having it with my mum and dh mum is making a spare for when we visit in the evening so i making the most of getting FAT!!!!!   

hope everyone is well love and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

everyone

I am at last a mummy to be and so very excited   

Went to dr on tuesday night and she did my referral for hospital and booked my first MW appointment at the GP surgery next wednesday!

It's all very surreal at the moment - no sickness or anything though I get hungry really quickly to the point where I feel I haven't eaten for hours - RFC say this is morning sickness!  So I just have to eat little and often throughout the day.

tmi ? coming up............ 

Myself and one of the other ladies who's recently got a bfp too and who I'm sure will be joining us shortly have been experiencing "leakage" which is clear but we are very aware it is there - is this normal  

speaking of hunger - off to get some food   

looking forward to drawing on your experiences and advice  

Kate xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Crazy Kate congratulations this im sure is your best christmas present ever the leakage you refer to is just secretions when you get pregnant your vaginal mucus thickens and increases as the embie implants thats what keeps you pregnant and encourages implantation


----------



## shaz2

Hi crazycate welcome to bumps an babes, and mega congrats again hon, im sure u have had the best xmas present ever. xx


----------



## louise09

Hey ladies  

Is it ok if i join you all, im...... (afraid to say this) pregnant!!  I know this sounds silly but I still can't believe I am after so long in trying and have been afraid to join this thread incase I jinx myself!  Ive finally found the courage to do it lol.  i am now nearly nine weeks and have my doc app on tue to get the hosp and midwife referral done.

I see crazykate asked you the question we were both wondering about, thanks for ur answers!  I knew this was normal in pregnancy but I just thought that mine seem to be quite a lot at times and sometimes a bit lumpy (tmi!) but i guess its all good.

Ive read back a few pages and just want to congratulate all you new yummy mummys!  

Im sorry to read what happened you squirrel    The joy of having something you have always longed for but the sadness of losing that same thing.  I   you get through this.

I will post more personals when I catch up with what stage every1 is at!

xxx


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Crazy kate and Louise to the bumps thread   , good to see some newbies on this thread, been a bit quiet lately. Absolutely delighted for you both    .


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate & Louise: Congratulations on your BFP's and welcome to Bumps & Babies.

Squirrel: I hope that you're doing ok, you and your family are in my prayers.

ShoppingQueen: My heart goes out to you. Praying for you and your family.

lmk: Hope the morning sickness gets better soon.


----------



## Cate1976

I'll be online over Christmas and New Year. DH has taken the girls to see friends (used a taxi though due to the nip in the air) to give me a chance to catch up on here and ******** as well. Need to go into town as well.


----------



## lmk

welcome kate and louise to the bumps and babies thread    

have a merry xmas everyone love and hugs lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Hi all  

Only 1 more sleep!  Hope you all have a lovely xmas  

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Merry Christmas everyone

DH and I are having a great Christmas with Hannah & Sian. We are so blessed, this time last year we thought it'd be next year at the earliest that we'd be celebrating Christmas with Lo's. They've got some great pressies, most of which are suitable from birth but there's a couple for 3mnths and up which they'll grow into.


----------



## glitter girl

Hey all ,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas  

Think I almost caused D.P a heart attack, my stomach has been stretching non stop since Xmas eve, was awake most of last night with quite strong pains in my back and legs, have experienced braxton hicks before this but these were a different sort of pain  , anyway it has eased off now, such a relief   I really thought I was going to have to go to hospital, has this happeened to anyone else? Im just over 30 weeks  I suppose with twins anything is possible and I could go into labour at any stage


----------



## lmk

hiya gliiter girl, sorry have no clue but OMG 30wks time has flown since your . hope twinnies behave and stay there a little bit longer and stop causin daddy heart attacks!!!! keep us posted honey   

hope everyone had a fab xmas,  i had a really good one ate my body weight i think!!!  felt junior kick on xmas eve made xmas for me!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Lmk, ahh feeling that first kick is so special ,Im sure you were on     .

I cant believe how quickly the time has gone in for me either , it only seems like yesturday when we got our BFP. Im feeling plenty of kicks/movements at this stage, it gets so intense at times that I wonder if theres a rugby match going on in my belly .

Glad to hear you had a nice Christmas, thats it all over for another year


----------



## louise09

hi ladies

Hope you all had a lovely xmas, I was back at work 2day and everything just feels back to normal!  All that money and stress for 1 day!

Cate1976, thats lovely you had xmas to celebrate with your wee twins    im soo happy for you.

Glitter girl, I have heard of braxton hicks but I don't actually know what this is yet!
Im glad ur pain has eased off.

Imk, im sure that felt soo special to feel ur LO kick  

I have switched to decaf tea/coffee since the very beginning but I just found a thread on here that said even decaf is not good    I only have about 1/2 cups a day, did you ladies give up completley?

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies,

Got my scan with hossie on Monday afternoon - already!!!!

Louise I drink black tea but I'm finding that I'm going off it at the moment.  

I have been eating like a horse!  I just feel really hungry, like I've had nothing to eat from breakfast time to tea time, throughout the day and it comes on really quickly.  

I had to go out and get maternity sleep bras yesterday and had a much better nights sleep eventually - the last two nights has felt like sleep was never going to come    

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## shaz2

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## louise09

Goodness crazyate, that was quick!  When did ur doc do ur referral?  I got mine done on Tue 22nd so with the xmas holidays im not expecting to get a letter until maybe nxt week or week after 

Im not really eating much more, I still don't feel really different to be honest!  The odd day I would feel a bit queasy and my boobs only hurt when i touch the sides of them, they have deffo got bigger though, actually look swollen and not normal!

Ginger, how are you?

Gemma, are you on this thread yet?  Hope everything is ok  

Hi to eveyone! Hope you all have a great new year  

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Louise ~I had appt with GP on 15th December in the evening time.  She did my referral there and then and booked my MW appt too.  got letter from hospital on 28th!!


----------



## Cate1976

Happy New Year everyone

Hannah & Sian are thriving, Hannah now weighs 8lb 6oz and Sian is just over 8lb. HV did tell me which centile they're on but I'm not bothered about centiles. Both are feeding well and gaining weight. I refuse to compare them to other LO's or each other. They're individuals and will grow and develop at the pace that's right for them.


----------



## ginger07

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you?  

I will be 11 weeks on Tuesday, but didn't want to start chatting on this forum too soon in case I jinxed myself.  (had a bleed for 1 1/2 wks, all fine thankfully, but didn't want to be too forward for a couple of weeks)

Had been cycling with Louise and Crazykate, so hello girls, glad to see you are both thriving.  I went for my referral when I was 6 wks pregnant, and still waiting to hear back for my scan date, though I will be attending the Royal and what with Xmas holidays, I don't expect to hear anything until next week.  With my first pregnancy I was 14 weeks gone, before I had my scan.  I have been feeling queasy on and off with horrible constipation and ligament pains, but most of the time I have been feeling pretty 'normal' as well.

Hi Cate, glad to hear the twins are thriving, bet you notice changes in them everyday, amazing how quickly they get their own wee personalities.

I will head on for now, but hopefully will get to know everyone and their pregnancy stages fairly quickly, but all my wishes for everyone in 2010, and heres to healthy babies and mums all round.

Ginger XO


----------



## shem

Hi Ladies hope you all had a lovely xmas

We had a brill xmas me and dh were like two big kids we could'nt wait for xmas morning to see wee Megan with her new toys we had them all set out and she noticed them right away i know she didnt really know but we were really excited. She was in great form all day and loved her xmas dinner. The only depressing thing is I only have 4 wks left of maternity leave back to work on 1st feb  I really dont want to leave her but need the money the up side is my mum will be looking after her so she's in good hands

Cate glad to hear Hannah and Sian are doing well

Congrats Ginger wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy

Hope all you other mums to be and mums are doing well wishing everyone a wonderful 2010!Shem xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Shem i hated going back but when i got the first week over i actually enjoyed it and sometimes especially with 2 the routine can get you down i cried so much going back but now enjoy adult company.  Cate your just right about percentiles my 2 were always jumping up percentiles and hv constantly on at me not my fault they were hungry they are now both on 91st percentile for weight and 98 for height so are actually reasonably in proportion i used to get so paranoid when health visitor came but mine were both big for twins at birth 6lb 8 and 7lb 9 people used to say their big for twins which used to annoy me until one day i just said back to this stranger well "i just dont feed one of them i have to feed them both".  So good on you for that positive attitude unfortunately i was annoyed with percentiles.


----------



## louise09

Hey ginger, great to hear everything is ok with u!  So we are both waiting on our hosp app!  If I dont receive a letter by wed i am going to ring them cause i really would like my scan no later than 12 weeks which will be nxt mon.

Crazykate, good luck to u for ur scan 2moro!  Im sure u can't wait to see the difference compared to ur 7 week scan   

Hi to every1, hope 2010 is going good for you so far!  

xxx


----------



## lmk

crazykate all the best for tomorrows scan and seeing baba again xxxx

louise how are you feeling any sickness??

we have our 20wk scan on tuesday cant wait to see junior again, hope he/she behaves and smiles for the camera!!!!  gonna find out the flavour too!!!!

nckb all the best for your scan wednesday honey, let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Crazykate i am so sorry to hear your badnews i know the world seems so unfair at the moment i know thats easy for me to say.  Youve been throughso much heartache your still a mummy even though your little angel grew wings but she will always look down on you and help you through whatever you decide keep strong il be thinking of you. xox


----------



## louise09

Hi girls

Im still so sad about crazykate    We had EC, ET and test date on the same day and just can't believe this has happened.  As you say sunny, she is a mummy and now has a little angel up there.  

Hi lmk, i don't really have any consistent sickness if u know what I mean?  I had a rough day on Sun, at 1st I was so hungry and started to make sausage butties but then the smell make me so sick and went to bed early feling really sick, no energy and sore head but have had nothin since.

I see you have your 20w scan 2day!  can't wait to hear the flavour!

Ginger, have u got a date yet?  Just to let u know I rang royal maternity this am to see if there was an app on the system but the guy said im not even registered yet    My referal date was 22/12 and he said it takes 2-3 weeks for them to register you then they will send out an app from this.  I explained I was 12 weeks nxt week but he just said that the booking app can take place between 10-14 weeks and to ring nxt week if still no date.  I just hate all this waiting about!

Hope every1 else is doing ok and not sufering from to much morning sickness etc.

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi ladies

Know how you feel Louise, I was a day or 2 behind you both and its so unfair and sad when this happens.  

Louise, I got my appointment today, its for next Tuesday, so I will be exactly 12 weeks, but after what happened to Crazykate and her DH, it doesn't seem as exciting.  My thoughts and prayers are with them both.   

Well Imk did you get to know the flavour? 

Hi to everyone else, just home from work, so goin to eat my dinner and then drop off to sleep lol.

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

Thats great u got ur date ginger but i know what u mean about not being excited   Along with feeling sad for crazykate, worries are creeping into my head incase somf has gone wrong also.  I was actually considering ringing origin and offering to pay for a private scan but dont know what to do?  in another way maybe I should just wait for hosp scan so I can enjoy being preg for as long as poss.

I was 9 weeks when i got referred so i expect i wont get an app until im 14 weeks   my own fault really for leaving it so late to go to the docs! 

lmk, im dying to know ur flavour!  

The snow was lovely earlier and was hoping it would go on all day but now its stopped and the sun has came out its gonna all melt away 

xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

ypu can get a private scan at the consulting rooms in the Lisburn road clinic  I actually bought a handheld doppler of ebay which you could hear the baies heartbeat from 10 weeks so that always reasurred me


----------



## louise09

hey sunny, do you call the clinic 'consulting rooms'?  im not sure about the doppler, ive heard some bad stories bout that as well when girls havn't been able to hear the heartbeat sometimes, that would just worry me more! xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

I'm so sorry to have put a dampner on your scans - I'm sure that you will both see your wee babys on the screen.

I'm just posting quickly to thank you all so much for your kind words - you don't know how much support they are to me.

Take care all 

Kate xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

think its called 352 health care lisburn road telenumber 90 500352


----------



## shaz2

Loopy think your rite about what you see in scans etc although if done internally its completely different, the scan pic i have up is at ten weeks internally although the next one i had at 12 weeks via normally tummy scan was awful just looked like wee blob...lol.. how u keeping honey? not long to go now im sure use must be so excited. xx


----------



## shaz2

aww loopy u are sooooooo excited and so am i for use, lol..xx


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

What a freezing night, cup of hot choco for me and PJ's 

I have my scan on Tuesday, a bit nervous and a bit excited.  Things over the last few days though have been pretty stressful for me, and now I'm worried I could have damaged the baby in any way, I know its stupid, but can bad stress bring on a miscarriage?  

Louise, hope you get your appointment soon hons, gave them a wee call back on Tuesday if you haven't heard anything.  I went for my referral the day after my 7 week scan, but the wait is long enough for us girlies, so the difference between waiting 12 weeks or 14 weeks is huge.  Know what you mean about the doppler, have heard different stories about it, but am sorely tempted to buy one anyway to keep my anxiety at bay.

Congrats Loopyone, I can feel your excitement from here and rightly so, do you know the flavour of your wee darling?


Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

Ginger XO


----------



## shem

Crazykate i am so so sorry to read your news i am truly saddened my thoughts and prayers are with you and dh take care both of you 

Shem xx


----------



## louise09

f*$!    I had just wrote a long post and the site closed itself down!  Again but shorter version..........

Thanks for the info on the scans girls.  Sunny, I know som1 who works at 352 medical who I don't want o know about the ivf etc so I cant ring them.  Loopy, seems cranmore medical is not open today but i have left a message for some1 to ring me back. 

However,  rang the royal again and i now have an app for 21st jan when i will be 13w 3 days, soooo can i cant another 2 weeks?!  Sorry I sound like a moany minny but you all know how it is girls with all this constant waiting!

Loopy, I soooo feel ur excitment!  Sounds like u have a really lovely consultant and you deserve this soo much, not long until ur special day!  

Shaz, how are you  

Hey ginger, my car was reading -7 degrees last nite!  I was working until 11 and the place was sooo cold.  Not long now until tue,  try and stay excited hun, put all bad thoughts out of your head.  I don't think stress alone can bring on a miscarriage so try not to worry, I also have been stressing over a few different things this week.  

xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

theres also a clinic in hillsborough


----------



## louise09

hey sunny, i rang that 1 also but it is £210!  I really can't afford that right now as we need to get oil due to this cold weather, my heating has been on non stop! xxx  can i justask the make and how much ur doppler was?


----------



## louise09

Well, I found another clinic on balmoral rd, £125 and they had a cancellation for tues afternoon so ive went and booked it!  Am now feeling ginger's excitement but slight worry   and   for the both of us! xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

I never had a private scan just bought doppler at 40.00 new off ebay


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, 

Would it be ok if I made this board my new home please? I had scan with Origin this week and baby seems to be doing well. Such a relief after our ups and downs during the Christmas week. I am approx 9 weeks now.
I went today to my GP to get referred to hospital, which for me will be Craigavon. Hoping it wont take too long till scan date come though. Because like you Louise, I am being referred later on in pregnancy but I dont think this should matter too much.
I have been keeping well. Have nausea most days and can even waken up in the middle of the night with it, and the usual tiredness come night time. The strange thing is I my appetite has not been affected and I am glad not to be getting sick. 

Ginger & Louise, all the best for your scan next week. It can be hard waiting and it will settle you to see wee baba and it keeping well. Louise, that was a good price for scan at Balmoral Rd!, brill.

LoopyOne, no wonder your so excited at the though of seeing your wee one very soon! That was lovely what the doc said too, it reassuring they are taking good care of you. 

Shaz, how are you feeling? Am I right in saying you have had a lot of sickness?


----------



## louise09

hey gemma 

Im so glad everything is ok    You had such a scare when they told you it was etopic at 1st, I remem reading ur post then ur 2nd post about everything being ok and I thought that truely was just a miracle!  What about the cyst?  Has it gone now or is it still there?  Did u get a wee pic with ur 9 week scan? 

Its actually malone rd, not balmoral, got confused   but yes, its still a good price!

Hopefully you don't have to wait too long on ur app, maybe craigavon hosp won't be as busy as royal.

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Louise,  

Thank you so much, it really was such a miracle, could not believe it when we seen baby in correct place. I seem to have mild hyper stim in my ovaries after drugs and in time I am told that will settle down. Origin put me back on the pessaries till 12 weeks, said this is normal procedure I was a bit confused seeing nurse told me to stop after positive, did you continue? It was no dr farrog I seen but another guy, very nice though.


----------



## glitter girl

Welcome Gemma ( and any other newbies I've missed  )  .

After my BFP with RFC I was referred to Craigavon, my first scan with them was when I was around 12+ weeks, then 17+, then 21+ and so on. Not trying to put a dampner on things but thought I should warn you that Craigavon are extremely busy. Apparently there is some sort of baby boom this year and judging by the amount of couples in the waiting room everytime we are there I would say that is definitely correct . Regardless of what time your appointment is for you can expect to wait around 1.5 - 2 hours after that, it can be a bit frustrating but I suppose they are doing their best and have so many people to deal with  . I found the first appointment the longest of all as you have to go into see the midwife ( on your own ) for about an hour or so to answer a lot questions about general health/history ) then you go back out and wait and then both you and your partner will be called in to have the scan. Any other questions just shout and I will do my best to answer them


----------



## ginger07

Afternoon ladies

Welcome Gemma, good to see you have made the plunge, glad everything is still going well for you, and origin have certainly been keeping a close eye on you, anything that reassures can only be a good thing.  Have heard of a lot of ladies being kept on pessaries until the 12 week mark, so there must be some evidence to support their reasons.

Louise, Congratulations on getting a private scan so soon, and on Tuesday to, hopefully we will be keeping this board busy on Tuesday evening,    what time is your appointment at?

I am starting to feel grand again, was quite queasy thoughout the day for a lot of weeks there, although never actually sick, but its started to wear off now, if only I could sort the constipation out I would be a very happy girl, only so much licquorice you can eat in one day.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Glitter Girl, thanks so much for the advice! Gosh, that sure is a lot of waiting around!      That makes sense alright, as when we were up for our scan at the early preg clinic I could not believe the amount of couples waiting. I dont know if it will be any difference but my scans and appointment will be in Tower Hill in Armagh as one of the midwives and consultants come over from Craigavon and run a clinc their. I will have to wait and see. What consultant are you under in Craigavon? My GP refereed me to a Dr. Sarah Saheed (spelling?). thanks for you advice as its nice to know some one attending same hospital.  

Ginger, glad you feel ok again, its not nice being so stressed. In regards to the constipation   ... did you ask your doctor for anything to help? I had same prob and my doc prescribed me Lactolose Liquid to take twice a day it it helped within 24hrs.


----------



## louise09

hey girls

gemma, did origin say why you are back on them?    I was told to stop when i rang with my positive result, nurse said my body will produce my own? And I think i know that i am from (tmi) the discharge i now have each day.

Ginger, did u stop on ur test day?  I know, not long now till tue!  Im with u on the queasy feeling, id say it was worse on week 6/7 but after that i only had the odd day of feeling sick with the last being on sun!

I think i was also slightly constipated  for a few weeks there and my belly was so bloated by the end of the day that i looked about 5 mths pg!  But the past few days has been ok and my belly back to norm.  Try eating bananas, 1 a day, is good for bowel movements.  

Hey glitter girl, there defo is a baby boom (can't believe we are now part of it!) and I think every hosp is the same!

Have been keeping an eye out for a post from lmk about flavour, hope everything is ok  

xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

I stopped pessaries when they confirmed my pregnancy at 7 week scan as told to i did some research into this and spoke to my gp because in england they continue pessaries until 12 weeks pregnant which is when your placenta takes over and produces progesterone but heh it worked for me when i stopped them i now have 2 very healthy nearly 2 year olds


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, yes I was told the same by nurse and I stopped them - cant really understand why they put me back on them at 9wks after me not using them since the TWW. My body seemed to be going ok without them too but its only for a few weeks so I dont mind.


----------



## ginger07

Hi ladies

I was told to stop taking the pessaries once I did the test result as well, though when doing FET I was always kept on them when I got the positives.  Have you to stay on them Gemma until you go for you first 'proper' scan or just until the 12 week mark?

Like you Louise, I have been keeping an eye on the boards to hear from IMK as well, hope we hear from her soon.

One more sleep and then see our wee baby again, hope all is ok.  Going to the Dr's tomorrow afternoon, to try and get something for this constipation, had been trying licorice which seemed to help a bit, but my DH brought me a pregnancy book at the weekend, and it says you shouldn't take too much of the stuff as it can have an impact on the babies development, yikes!!!!

Glad you are keeping well Louise, and how are you keeping Gemma?

Hi to Sunny2007,  glitter girl, loopyone, shaz and everyone else I have missed on the board.

Take Care

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Just popping on to wish Ginger and Louise all the best for your scan tommorrow! It will be great to see baba again!   

Yes, I also stopped pessaries after 2WW, and then they started me on them again at 9wks as they said normally stay on them for the duration..confusing I know. Dr. said they didn't want to put me on the again until they were sure of viable pregnancy due to the uncertainly around my 7 wks scan..ectopic query etc... any how its only for a few weeks so I don't mind.


----------



## louise09

thanks gemma  

good luck ginger   my scan is at 3 so will post 2moro evening, hopefully we see our wee babas!

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Evening ladies

What a horrible night, my sister flies out to london tonight, and she hates flying, poor thing, hopefully winds ease off a bit.

Thanks for the wishes Louise and Gemma, got my scan this morning, and little bubba is measuring exactly 12 weeks, it was lovely seeing the wee mite again, have to admit we got a bit weepy, its always such a miracle no matter how many times you see them.  Was at the hospital for 3 1/2 hrs, which took the enjoyment out of it a bit, as we had to see the consultant and that took about an hr in waiting.  Got the swine flu jab as well.

Hi Louise, how did your scan go, hope all went well and we hear from you later on.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Awe, Ginger that is just wonderful news! So delighted all is going so well. I am sure you seen a big change on size of baby etc. I kept popping on all day to see if you had posted, looking fwd now to hearing all about Louise's scan. Well done and big congrats!   really pleased for you.


----------



## louise09

Ginger, im sooooo happy for u!  .  This is great news and you are spot on for measurements as well!

Well my scan was cancelled at last min      The private clinic rang this am to say that they had overbooked and had to cancel a lot of apps, angry is not the word!  I was soo disapointed and she said would nxt tue do as its only a tue clinic, which i obv said no as hosp app is nxt thur.

She rang back an hr later and said that doc would see me at another private clinic on fri if this was any good so ive booked that now, another 3 more sleeps.

Its just been 1 of those days were things don't seem to be going right and other plans and things have been cancelled.

But ginger, im sooo happy about u!  3.5 hrs is a long time! Was there a lot of information given by midwife etc?  Did u get pics, dvd?

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Oh Louise, I'm so disappointed for you , why wait until the last minute to phone you, they could have let you know sooner so it wasn't such a huge blow  , where is the next clinic?  Is it still on the Lisburn Rd?

Yes, I got a couple of wee pictures, no DVD, don't think the Royal offer that, but the midwifes where so lovely, and you get a wee bounty pack which you can send away for free stuff.

Again, really sorry about the cancellation, I'd be the same as you    .

Take care

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Ach Louise, that is so dissappointing. You get yourself all ready for these appointment and then they are cancelled!    Glad to hear you will get another one Friday, just think one on Friday and one the next Thur to see how wee baby has grown for its Mummy in 6 days.  I know its dissappointing hun.


----------



## GemmaC

All the best for your appointment today Louise...    I am sure it cannot come quick enough after your extra wait.

Anyone recommend a good pregnancy book to buy?


----------



## lmk

hi ladies just a quickie from me no puter at the mo and using mums.

20wk scan went well baba doing fab and has long legs like daddy so puts me 4 days earlier!!!  We're 
just out of hospital had really high bp and kidney infection, so they are keeping an eye on me as they initally thought pre eclampsia.  but junior is well just mummy needs to relax!!!

chat soon girls and catch up next week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

there you are IMK... thought you had fallen off the face of earth as i hadnt heard from you           
Great to hear baba is doing well  
Hope ur feeling better soon mrs, take care of yourself    

Lve Nicola xxxxx


----------



## louise09

hey girls!

lmk, so glad ur ok, had me worried!  Sorry to hear your not too well, but thats fab about baba!  Did u find out flavour? xx

Well........... finally had scan and all is ok!  Baba measures 12weeks and was bouncin about, got some lovely pics. Am sooo happy!  So origin were right, i am 12 weeks, not 12+4, i must have had a late implanter!

Gemma, im gonna buy a few baby mags and books 2moro, not sure what to get. Might actually take the plunge and buy some sale maternity clothes from ASOS as they have some good bargins!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, FAB, FAB, FAB news! I am so delighted for you. I am sure it was amazing see wee baba today! Awe, its just great. Enjoy maternity shopping!!  

LMK, its good to hear from you. Glad to hear all is well with both Mum & Baby. I am sure that was a scare with the high BP, really glad to hear its not pre-eclampsia.


----------



## Babypowder

LMK    glad all is well, you just relax now and take it easy or i'll come and kick your   did you find out the flavour?

Louise huge congrats, great that wee one was bouncing around  

Hi to all the other yummy mummys


----------



## louise09

thanks girls!  I stil can't believe , have started to tell people now!  Can't wait until nxt scan nxt week! xxx


----------



## ginger07

Congratulations Louise, sorry I couldn't get on sooner to wish you luck, my home computer is playing up again, and only got it working by fluke today, you must be over the moon at seeing the wee mite again, have to say not even 30 mins my scan, I wanted to go back in and get another look at the baby, lol.  I bought some maternity jeans from new look, but I have short legs, so trying to get trousers for my length is a complete nightmare, last time went to Dorothy Perkins, so may try and get down there again.

Gemma, I never bought any baby books, but I have bought the baby magazines, Pregnancy & Birth, and Prima Baby, also there is a web page, I am pregnant.com and it goes through the babies growth week by week.  Have you got a date yet?

Hi Imk, glad everything is ok with you now hons, and mum and baby are keeping well, its not nice to get scares like that.  Had you to be kept in hospital long?

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

hi ladies finally back on line!!!!!  OMG how much do we depend on technology!!!  i felt as if i had my right arm cut off!!!!

thanks for all your well wishes, we are takin it easy and relaxing and lettin dh spoil us!!!  have mw on tues to check bp and to find out when i can go back to work (not missing it at the mo!!)  got another sneaky scan on tues night but junior wasn't at all bothered what mummy was going through lol!!! junior wasnt playing ball very camera shy like me!!! so we dont know flavour yet, but up on the 12 feb will try again!!!! (she did think  but not 100%) ........  enough about us!!!!

how exciting on all the scans, glad all is going well girls it so reassuring and a wonderful experience seein the wee baba.  why cant we get one home with us!!!  

loopyone and looybud you are both on the final countdown, hope the wait isnt too hard on you both and your babys dont make you wait too long!!!! sooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!  lisa xxxx


----------



## lmk

quicky from me have to go to hospital tomorrow for glucose test anyone had this??


----------



## SUNNY2007

is it because you had glucose in your urine if so its a glucose tolerance test google it as it will take me too long to explain but its to rule out diabetes in pregnancy


----------



## lmk

hi sunny, thanks for answering. no it high levels found in my blood from hospital last week,  scared to google


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk

im due for my 2nd test now in 3 weeks time mines is to check diabeties! (spelt wrong i know lol). Glad u an babba doing well honey,

Big hi to everyone xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi Imk

Good luck for your glucose test today hons.

Hi Louise, Gemma, Shaz, Sunny and all you other yummy mummy to be's hope you are all keeping well.

I had another scare this morning, woke up with cramps in my stomach, and when I went to the bathroom, the blood just came pouring out, of course I started crying imaging the worse.  Phoned the Royal and they got me up, after waiting for ages for a dr, (they where all very busy with emergencies and deliveries) finally got a scan, only for them not to be able to see either the baby or a heartbeat, after what felt like a lifetime, but probably only a minute, baby was tracked, all is well and the wee heartbeat beating away.  The cervix is very tightly closed, so the dr said it isn't coming from the baby and more than likely coming from me, if it happens again I have to get blood tests.  One of those things I guess, but I think I prefer the quiet life.  This pregnancy is definelty a lot worse than with my DS, it could only be a boy again!!!!

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Oh ginger, such a scare for you!     I am so pleased to hear all is well with the baby, and you got to see the h/b. Its very stressful for you. I am sure you nearly passed out when you seen the blood this morning. Really hope the bleeding all settles for you, its wonderful its not coming from baby, but its hard all the same on you. Thanks for the advice on books etc..I have to say I am pregnant.com is very good.

Lmk, I hope all goes well tomorrow for you test and all is clear. 

Louise, what day are you in for your scan this week, Wed/Thur? I am sure your having great fun telling everyone! Have you started to get a wee bump yet? 

No word yet on my scan date coming through but I know it will come in when its suppose to, will have to be patient as it might not be till 14wks, but we will see. Sure I could go home and letter may have arrived today! Feeling ok, have the sickie feeling mostly all day and get hungry so quickly. I was snacking on crackers in bed last night in the dark at 12am.


----------



## lmk

shaz hows you honey??  how did scan go?? did you find out the flavour??  hope all your test come back clear honey  

ginger what a rollercoaster for you hope you are taking it easy honey xxxx

gemma hope a scan date comes through soon, its the waiting... but worth the wait iykwim   

nckb hows you and bump??!!!

louise best wishes for scan i bet you canny wait to see the size of bubs!!!

cate hows the girls??

babyrocks hows your wee man??


lmk xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

hospital rang bloods are clear thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

night all xxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaC

LMK, phew! Thats great!


----------



## NCKB

girls.... 

Oh I havent posted on here in soooo long.... How is everyone doing?? 

LMK - thanks brill news about the test results     - at least that put your mind at ease    
Me and bumpy are doin very well, no complaints just yet, all seems to be goin very smoothly, lets hope its not the calm before the storm  

Big hello to everyone xxxxx


----------



## louise09

hey girls

Ginger, so sorry to hear about ur scare  .  They say it must be coming from you but can they not say excactly what it is?  Im so happy that baba is still ok.

Gemma, any word about your app yet?  Yes my hosp app is 2moro, i am looking forward to seeing baba again and geting all my info from the midwife.  As for a bump, well i have a small 1 in the morn and it sems to get much bigger as the day goes on!  How about you?

lmk, great news your results are ok!

Hey NCKB.  I remember you from reading the cycle thread few months back, glad to hear all is well with you!  I think missy also cycled with you and had a positive outcome? 

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, all the best today for your scan and midwife appointment, I hear your in with the midwife for quite a while. Which comes first, scan or midwife?
I am much the same as yourself, small bump in the morning and gets a lot more bloated in the evening...and you get up in the morning and its gone smaller again.  

NCKB, I remember you getting your BFP! Glad to hear all is going well for you. When is your due date?


----------



## NCKB

Hi Louise & Gemma..  

OHH thank god someone remembers me      -  hope your both well, i see your both over 12 wks thats brilliant, how are you's feeling any sickness or anything... 

Yeh i cycled along with shaz and missy, lmk and a few of the other girls.... i always log in to see how everyone is doin but havent posted in a while, its good to be back though   
Im due 20th May by hosp date but 26th May by IVF date    , everything is goin good so far, I feel fine and no complaints - the bump is getting bigger by the day    baba is kicking like mad now today, i still find it a bit hard to believe that im actually pregnant and goin to have a baby, do you's feel like that or am i a little mental    

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## lmk

louise how did today go?? hope all is ok honey  

what is everyones cravings (if any)??!!  junior likes oranges all kinds even chocolate flavoured ones!!! and french fries soaked in vinegar and ice lollies/ice cream mmmmmmm  just made myself hungry!!!!!

we have got the baby sorted for the nursery and pram soooooo exciting!!!  has anyone else started shopping/window shopping??!!


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls... 

OH thank god its friday    im soooo tired... 
LMK how you feeling?? Are you back to work yet?? 
Was at my own docs yesterday, she said baba is fine very stong hearbeat, said he/she will be a long baba - must take after me and my supermodel legs       yeh right im only 5ft 3 or something.. 

Has anyones ankles dissappeared     i now have "cankles" as the doc called them yesterday... my legs, ankles and hands sooo swollen... i look like shrek!! ha ha.. 

Oh cravings   well white bread is a new thing is eat i love it.. also craving apples and water.. oh and anything that resembles chocolate, biscuits or cakes.....  there will be a LOT of   needed once baby arrives...  my brother is gettin married 10 days after baba is due so there will be a rush to have the baby then try find something to wear for my fat a*ss   

LMK oh ive started shopping alright actually I should say my mam has, every time i see her she has more clothes, nappies, and everything else you could ever need.. i dont need to buy anything myself!! Ive my pram and moses basket bought aswell (pram courstesy of my mam and dad yet again and my sister bought us the moses basket as she is god mother) just need to get cot and chest of drawers for babas room, DP painted it yesterday and put spot lights in the babys room so its all coming together.. then my other brother is buyin my travel cot and then my older bro is buyin baby monitors... my family are so good to us


----------



## ginger07

Good morning everyone, how are you all today?

Hi Louise, sorry I didn't get on yesterday to wish you luck in your scan, hope all went well and looking forward to hearing from you.

Hi NCKB, I remember you from past as well, welcome back, good to hear that babys heartbeat is very strong, gaves you reassurance.

Well the reason I haven't been on for the last couple of days, is I had another scare.  Went to the toilet on Wednesday morning, and a large clot passed out of me (sorry TMI), I was convinced this time it was the baby, as I had started to bleed heavily that morning again, another trip down to the hospital (I will be gettingshares in that place, lol), and after waiting for a couple of hrs, finally got checked out again, turns out the bleeding was coming from the inside ofthe womb after all, but everything still looking fine, so they done a scan, baby fine, bouncing away and strong heartbeat, no signs of distress, but the placenta is forming under the baby, and she said with my previous c section it could have pushed a bit of the womb lining out, now classified as a threatened miscarriage, though she says its highly unlikely.  But now sitting with my feet up most of the day and terrified to move.  Bleeding still there but has eased off, now just want to close my eyes and go to sleep for the reminder of this pregnancy.  Want to get a doppler now, but DH says it will bring more stress than anything, as at this stage it can still be difficult to pick up the babies heartbeat if you don't know where to go, any ideas?

Anyway will head on for now,

Take care 
Ginger xO


----------



## Annie70

Hi girls, haven't been on in a while - great to see so many of you pg! Recognise some names, not others.  

Just wanted to post to reassure you ginger.  I had a lot of unexplained bleeding (loads of clots) between wks 16-18 and they put me on house rest.  Babe seemed in great fettle and unaffected. After wk 18, it switched to brown and I just continued to take it as easy as possible for another couple of wks after.  I never got an explanation and I never bled again though placenta was very low lying at the time too and I too had had a previous C-section.  Just rest up while you can and take your vits - I lost so much blood that I got very anaemic. But, it all tapered off and rest of pregnancy went super smoothly and I have a great wee active walker right now!  I hope you have the same outcome, pet!    Your wee babe is fine, so try hard (and I know that it's so hard)  not to panic!


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, such a time of it you have been having. Honestly, I do feel for you. Its such a rollercoaster. Its so good baby's is looking well and unaware of all the stress going on!! I can imagine you just want to fast forward and baby is born. My friend who is a few weeks ahead of me has been up and down to the hopsital so many times with bleeding/spotting too and like you all is still well with baby, and this is her 5th baba! Take it really easy, ill be thinking about you.  

Louise, hope all went well y'day. Looking fwd to hearing how Junior is keeping. 

I got my appointment for my first scan, letter has not arrived as yet, but hospital told me 5th Feb, so only two weeks to go, not so bad.  

NCKB, that great you have so many bits and piece got already. Your baby's due date is my birthday..cool!  

LMK, I dont know if I have got to the craving stage yet, but my mouth is sure watering at the French fries soaked in vinegar..since getting pregnant I too am loving Vinagar.    

Hi Annie, its great to hear from you!


----------



## ginger07

Hi girls

Louise, hope everything is ok hons, was hoping you'd be on before now, please get in touch to let us know everything is fine with you.

Annie, thankyou very much for your reassurance, its always hopeful when someone has went through the same thing as you and had a happy outcome, I am hoping that this will settle down soon, and I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.  

Gemma bet you can't wait hons now until the 5th February, how many weeks will that make you, about 13/14?  Sure your friend is up to high doe as well, and its hard enough trying to take it easy with 1 child, never mind 4, hope things settle down for her soon. 

Going to dr on Tuesday, going to get next week of work as well, nerves wouldn't stand being in work at mo, my dr is quite considerate anyway, so can't see it being a problem.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

ginger, you have been going throught the mill honey, but the upside is getting to see baba more often even though mummy is terrified of whats going on.  rest rest rest and  i  that all settles soon and you can start to relax    

nckb your family is like mine, i aint turnin down any support all is a great help.  hope baba doesnt like being mamas belly too long and you miss your bros wedding!!!!!  enjoy eating now, cause come after babas arrival it'll fat fighters are us!!!!   

louise please let us know how you and baba are   

gemma not long to wait to see baba, 5th feb will be here in no time!!!

annie its great that we have you and you can answer our questions, how are you keeping??

today junior has decided to be a gymnast and is doing sommersaults in mamas belly its amazing seeing my belly doing the mexican wave!!! Has anyone been to asda they have a fab sale on all baby products i have stocked up on lotions oils wipes bottles worth a visit!!!  nckb i'm back to work wed      

have a fab weekend all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Ah girls im so sorry im only getting on now but was so tired yesterday and then have been out and about after work today so only resting now!  Girls, everything is great with baba!  Was not as bouncy as last time but seen him/her moving arms and legs and mouth opening and closing!  Im also measuring bigger with the royal so am now actully 13 weeks 4 days!  

Ginger    , im so sorry u are going through this.  Im sure you feel as if u can never relax and enjoy this pregnancy.  I will   for you that all is ok, which I know it will.  I can't decide about the doppler either    It will be brill when you hear the heartbeat but what about the days that baby is in an awkard position were you can't hear the h/beat, it will only bring you stress and worry  

Gemma, great you got ur date!  It will fly in.  How have you been feeling?

Ah lmk, I can't wait till I see my baba doing that! Im sure it feels unreal.

Hi annie, nckb and every1 else xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, I am so delighted to hear all is well with baby! I was popping on constantly looking to see if you had replied. What due date has the Royal given you now then?  
I am feeling good thanks, just the normal quesy tum and tired easily.


----------



## ginger07

At last Louise, was really starting to worry about you, glad all is well, and measuring ahead of schedule, that is a bonus.  Have you any more private scans booked or will that be you now until the 20 wk scan?

My DH's mates wife is pregnant as well, and she found out yesterday she is having a girl, I'm trying to talk DH into finding out the favour of our wee one, anyone else going to try and find out early?

I am still bleeding a wee bit, not too much though, but now have a dry hacking cough which has kept me up all night, so now have something else to worry about, what a hell of a week!!!!

Hope everyone else is well.  

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

Ah girls, thank you      I am now due 26th July, this date matches exactly what I should be with the IVF so im going with it!

As for scans, im gonna wait till 20 weeks but im also considering having a 4d scan after this!

Ginger, as for finding out the flavour, I really really wanted to at the start but people have talked me round not to and I now think its a good idea, just so as I have a wee surprise at the end!  Rather than people kinda just saying at the time 'well have you had ur boy/girl yet' it will be more of 'what did u have!'  IYKWIM?

Hope ur still taking it easy, and hopefully ur bleeding stops completley, sorry to hear u now have a cough    Poor baby is being jumped about each time you cough!  When I was having scan in royal, when nurse said somf funny about way baby was turning its back on us I laughed and all we could see on screen was poor baby being pushed about everywere because of my tummy moving!

Gemma, I was only feeling queasy around weeks 7/8 but then nothin since.  Also felt a wee bit more tired but 1 thing I never really seem to have got was the constant peeing that every1 else seems to have!  But 1 thing I have noticed, in the morning when I wake up and move in bed I have a pain in my tummy which only goes away when  I get up to pee!

xxx


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls

sorry been lurking for a bit the last few weeks so havent been posting, 

Hows everyone doing? See loads of new yummy mummys to be mega congrats girls.  

loopyone,  loopybud and glittergirl not long now for use girls, im sure use cany wait to finally meet yer wee babys,

lmk how u keeping now mrs? are you getting all sorted now for the new addition??  

Nckb your well sorted for the baby thats great, how u keeping?

Big hi to everyone sorry not loads of personals but only catching up with everyone...xxx


----------



## lmk

aw loopyone and shaz get your bums on here more often  the more the merrier!!!!!  

couple o questions for you expert buyers ~ 
would you recommend gettin 2 stands for moses basket 1 for upstairs 1 for down??
sleep..... cannot get into a comfy position at all any tips, do i but a v or long pillow??

back to work for me wednesday cant wait NOT!!!!!!  but on the upside hope to finish 19 March i'll be 32 wks is that ok??!!

lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all 

This thread has been busy this last while, thats good to see  .

Havn't been on much as I ended up in Hospital from last wednesday to Saturday, long story but happy to say all is fine with me now. No babies ( yet   ) but boy talk about a scare  . Rang Craigavon on wednesday as I had the most excruating pain on right hand side of my back , they told me to come straight over. As the pain was only on one side they suspected a urinary tract infection so gave me paracetamol , of course I was in agony as these done nothing for me at all, when the doctor came round I was howling in pain so they gave me pethidine , not a very nice experience but it did shift the pain . Next day when they put the heart monitors on my belly they noticed I was having severe tightenings judging from the readings and told me they thought I was in early labour, I couldnt feeel much at this stage tho . Later the doctor done an internal and said I was 1cm dilated but my waters had not broken so they were not going to interfere . Checked again the next morning and still no change so they were happy enought to let me go home and insisted that it was a urinary infection causing the bother ( i still have my doubts ) Anyway glad to say Im back home and still on anti biodics to make sure infection is kept at bay. My feet look like elephant woman, badly swollen ankles and all the other usual joys of pregnancy, but hey Im not complaining, the end is in sight, have ante natal appointment on thursday when they will give me a date for c,section ( both babies are still breech ) so trying to focus on that for time being .
Havn't had a chance to read over recent posts but I do hope you and all your bumps are keeping well, catch up soon


----------



## lmk

glitter poor you   lmao at your poor feet sorry   !!!  babas are makin a grand appearance for poor mama!!!  when do you think c section will be??


----------



## glitter girl

Lmk   I know the feet thing sounded funny when i re read it back  , besides if i dont luagh i will cry   Oh the hormones .

Im hoping c.section will be as soon as possible as to be honest I dont know how much more of this i can stick, they say the last month is the worst, so far i agree  Im hoping for in or around mid.feb but in the end it comes down to what suits the hospital I suppose . 

How's you keeping?


----------



## lmk

hope and pray for you honey its sooner rather than later!!!!  i'm good, junior is bouncin about like a gud un which is good.  have you picked your names??


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls...

How is everyone??

Ginger how you feeling, hope the bleeding has eased for you hun 

Shaz & Loopy - good to hear from you girls.. ive had a very bad case of "lurking"    the past while but glad to be back posting, you's wont be able to shut me up  

LMK how you feeling hun?? Back to work wed i see.. not long then till you finish up.. lucky you.. when will you be off too?? im not goin anywhere until 14th may (well depending if im still ok by then!!) but my feckin job doesnt pay and work is very slack for DP at the mo so need to keep the money coming in for mortgage etc   thank god *MY* family have been so good to us with baby stuff as all our savings went on TX!!

Glitter... im with you on the feet   .... even though im only 23 wks my legs and feet are HUGE since thurs i rang the hosp and they said if i have headaches aswell i was to come in, i get a headache nearly every day!! but i was too scared so I didnt go in I just rested all wkd and they seem a lot better now... plus on friday i was vomiting all night which was    that got me scared but felt better once i rested!!


----------



## NCKB

anyone else having probs with their tickers... i cant seem to get mine to show up when i post


----------



## lmk

nckb something is up with tickers/lilliepie  i changed mine to alterna(??!!) click on mine and get yersel a new one!!!  my boss just rang i was due bk today ooooppps!!!!  so back to work tomorrow!!!!!! wish me luck!!!  nckb i'm luck i have loads of holidays to use i have 3 wks from this year to transfer and 6 weeks for next years entitlement, so i'm using my 3 wks now before baba and come end of mat leave i'm using my 6 wks so gives me nearly a year off yipppeeeee!!!! and new leave starts the april!!  i can sympathise with you on the work front dh is a self emplyed electrician and has been out of work since the 18 dec, doing odd jobs here and there and i just hope and pray all picks up.  hes v good with money so had saved incase this happened, whereas i spend spend spend!!!  sorry for ramblin lmk xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

NCKB my ticker hasnt worked in weeks either its bit  

Glittergirl OMG u must have had a real panic on there mrs, glad to here all is well with u and the babys, u better start restng up now and letting dh do all the work an stuff, u need to take care of yerslf honey, it wont be long now b4 u meet ur wee bundles of joy, im so excited for u, keep us posted, xx 

lmk u wont be at work 2 minutes b4 ur off on mat leave, wont be long flying in mrs...wooooooo hooooo...x

Loopyone i had heart set on the mamas an papas Ultima 8 in 1 & X - Cel Chassis - Linear, but everyone putting me off it now  

so girlies hows all r mums to be keeping??

xxx


----------



## lmk

hey shaz i was looking at the icandy cherry (purple) but dh is not keen on the colour seen one a babylo black/silver 3 wheeler very light and folds flat!!! and £200 cheaper!!!


----------



## shaz2

Lmk who does the icandy i never seen it b4? any good websites for prams anyone?? the mamas an papas i want has went doen by £200. since b4 xmas but everyone still putting me off it cause of size an price an i had my heart set on it now im more confused, i seen some nice ones but there 3 wheelers an not very fussed on them dunno why though.....lol


----------



## lmk

go onto i candy.com  they have all theres on. also you put in ypur postcode and they tell you who stocks them, coleraine babyneeds and limavady are my closest. enjoy!!!!  the lady in coleraine is really good to deal with, i got all my stuff off her!!! for example my mamas and paps cot she done it at on line prices also when payin cash she knocks off a few £'s. let me know what ya think!!!

love your ticker hun!!!


----------



## NCKB

stupid tickers!! LMK ive tried yours aswell and just wont show up on page so im baffled... you would think id not work to be doin here tryin to sort out my ticker     

     LMK cant believe you "forgot" to go to work     how convenient mrs... You'll only be back a wet day and you'll be off again...   OH DP is a self employed electrician aswell.... like ur DH he has had a few odd jobs but nothing that will pay bills... he is like me and has no feckin savings so we badly need things to pick up!!  

My boss doesnt pay maternity leave     but down south we get paid 26 wks on the social welfare (pittens i might add     ) so that brings me to the 12th Nov this yr, but then I have 4 wks hols from this yr so that will bring me to xmas, then we are entitled to take 16 wks unpaid leave, so im hoping to be able to take some of that.... 

Shaz - thats the pram i got but in a different colour - y is everyone putting u off it.. you get sooo much with the deal at the mo - matching car seat & all but all the extras then add up, the matching changing bag was 118 euro     - well i started out with the mamas and papas Skate Denim pram, then changed the colour, then changed my mind AGAIN so me and DP went to mamas and papas to change the colour (for the last time) but ended up changing to a totally different pram      im unreal.... ya see we live in a duplex so i needed something that i could carry up a few steps but that logic totally went out the window.. but the carry cot clips off easily so i will be fine.. ill need the exercise


----------



## NCKB

WOW shaz LOVE the ticker


----------



## lmk

theres a woman on discovery home and health mum+one and she wants to keep her placenta for pate WTF!!!!!!!!!!!  no thank you!!!


----------



## lmk

nckb you selecting the 2nd code??


----------



## shaz2

Thanks lmk changed it to the one your using as other one just not working at all!! im gonna have wee nosy on line now, there is sooo many different types of prams i get confused...lol...im doing nursery in dylan&daisy decor im getting really excited now, im sure your the same, And seriously u FORGOT to go to work my a**....lol  xx

Nckb so u love the pram as well, its on offer at momment for 595. and changing bag is only £65 from m&p direct,


----------



## lmk

i swear i did forget shaz         enjoy lookin!!!!!

nckb you rest girl hope the sickness stays away


----------



## shaz2

Nckb i feel for u with the sickness ive had hypermises as well an had awful day yesterday but on the plus side i havent a single pound of weight on honestly i cany believe it as i thought id be the one piling stones on lol, doc said as long as it doesnt go down we are ok  

Lmk LOVE the i candy especially the colours but does prams not come with car seats? there is just so many to choose from!! confused.com here ha ha


----------



## lmk

they sure do the whole package inc seat footmuff bag etc is £599!!!!  bargin or what the turquoise and lime green is beautiful too!!!
i am change your mind everymin.com
i have put on 11lbs       who ate all the pies!!!!!

well done nckb on the ticker lol!!!!
  
they're eatin the pate ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

away to do some ironing and make tea.... any ideas girls?!


----------



## NCKB

YYIIPPEEE GOT THE TICKER WORKING   

Oh i could do with "forgetting" to go to work       LMK u do make me laugh!!! 

Oh its not the sickness im worried about its the fat legs and feet     they were AWFUL...... there goes my mini skirts                  

YEP shaz i love it... ive always had a fasination with prams and always wanted one like that, but its sooo hard to choose from all the diff types.. but my mam said if thats what ive've always wanted then i should just get it.. mind you i didnt take much convincing      down here the package was 754 euro i think then i bought the footmuff for when baba is bigger, umbrella (dnt know y i bought this considering we prob wont see the sun this yr) the the rain cover and changing bag, so all worked out at in or around 1200 euro- i dont know what it is when they change the sterling to euro they just seem to ROB us down here     .....  but the way i look at it is, this may be the only baba we have so its getting spolit....  Ill pop on now and have a look at them Icandys they sound lovely.. 

Oh shaz.. my SIL had hyperemisis (cant spell   ) and she lost 2 stone.. i havent been sick in abour 12 or 14 wks so thankfully i dont have hyperemisis... dont know what it was on friday but it felt like s**hite... then the shrek legs/feet didnt help the situation      

I dont know how much weight ive put on.. im afraid to check!!!  the doc did tell me at my 1st visit that she was allowing me 10lb.... i nearly passed out HA HA... as if thats even possible!!! 

As for the sicko who wants to eat the placenta NO COMMENT         

DP is gone to my mams to collect our dinner    a lovey irish coddle ( have you's ever heard of this) 

MY goodness i think i have a boxer inside me... little fecker is knocking me for 6 today!!! but i love it


----------



## shaz2

Loopy i looked at that website few weeks back as well, the oyster is gorgeous, i didnt see it in pram centre   , Well im even more confused as thats the type of pram im looking for, although want carry cot an car seat as well...lol.

Anyone else no of any good web sites for prams?? xx


----------



## shaz2

is that the maxi cossi ones?? how silly are we getting all excited over prams lol


----------



## lmk

not lookin at anymore prams or i'll be gettin A  D.I.V.O.R.C.E!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THERE   

loved the links loopyone!!!!  most likely i'll change my mind again!!!


----------



## shaz2

awww i dream about the things lol....ideal pram for me is light easy folded carrycot an car seat with 4 wheels lol like the old style silver cross ones....lol


----------



## lmk

loopy god love the girl you had serving you and not a penny o commission shame on you (but i like it)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

Think ill call in tomorrow a wee nosy loopy, thanks xx


----------



## shaz2

lol loopy mad woman... 

wat u think of the Hauck Condour All In One Circle Black?? my friend suggested but bit wary as no rain cover!!


----------



## lmk

shaz wtf is up wey **?? i keep getting error on page not happy


----------



## shaz2

my ** is ok!! try refreshing yer page..x


----------



## shaz2

yeah think your right loopers as usual...lol...wasnt really sold on it to be honest, xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls sorry to but in on our conversation about prams, I got my little one the iCandy Peach (in Red) with carrycot from Kings in Keady. I absolutely love it and so does my little munchkin, it really is so easy to wheel around.


----------



## NCKB

GOD DAMN U GIRLS     Ive been checking out them Icandy and NOW I WANT ONE and dont want the pram i got     - arent they are really lovely & so modern


----------



## NCKB

Oh think im the "loopy" one not you loopy ha ha        
If im like this about a PRAM imagine what i'll be like trying to give this poor child a name AAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## glitter girl

Hi girls,

All this talk of prams , and even when you pick yours out a better/nicer one always semms to appear, Im just never happy . Anyway I also loved the icandy but obviously needing a double it didnt really suit my needs, in the end i settled for the Baby jogger city mini double in red and cream, it folds easily, fits in boot of my car and looks good so that was that for me. I did find it way cheaper online rather than buying local, talking a difference of around £100 and even when i paid £10 delivery charge to NI it was still worth it as it came with a free raincover ( worth around 40 ). My advice is definitely to shop around to get the best deals .

Now who mentioned names   . I am totally baffled, cant get any that I really like and d.p cant agree on any . We dont yet know what we are having but I would like to have a few ideas in my head, so far nothing is jumping out at me  .

Hope your'e all keeping well


----------



## shaz2

Aww glitter i no what you mean about the prams an names, we are in same boat, ive seen that many prams im confused lol   and as for names i had a few picked but family members all had something to say about them all so now we are back to square one, its so hard to choose as poor kid has to stick it for life...lol. how u keeping now? xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Shaz,

Im not too bad thanx, feet still badly swollen but not as bad as they were yesturday . Yeah the names issue is a tricky one, ive read more books and been online trying to find some we both like but to no avail, as you say the wee ones are stuck with it for life and i hate when everyone has an opinion/remark to make at every idea you say , so i just stoppped and simply said i dont know yet .

How's you missus? Time is ticking on for you too  , believe me it doesnt be long going in  .


----------



## shaz2

Hey im good thank god, still bit of sickness every other day and started getting bad headaches   other than that all is going well, still cany believe im actually 23 weeks now, its big shock for me to get over 12 weeks, just always kept expecting something to go wrong so im delighted to say the least at where i am now,    as i sure everyone is. I dont think im gonna tell anyone any names now as everyone has put me off all the ones we have said so far!   Gonna pack hospital bag this evening as was told to be prepared from 24 weeks on    scary stuff but exciting also. Did u look at any good web sites for prams?? xx


----------



## lmk

shaz wtf hospital bag??  jekers oh i havent thought o goin early!!!! hope you dont need it yet for a while!! look at any more prams today        as for name i have a note pad so everytime i hear one or see one i jot it down  

nckb       stop lookin you have your pram now!!!  ^rofl^ at the names dh likes traditional and long names i like shorter and quirky ones, but have to rem baba has the rest of their life with it   

glitter hows the elephant feet today?? sorry your words tho!!!!

loopyone any niggles?? are you sleeping??

today was 1st day back at work and i was up from 6am scared that i might sleep in   loved gettin back as my day flew in but come tomorro i'll hat  being back iykwim!!!!  missed the banter on here tho!!!!

chat later girls, keep me posted on names/prams etc etc!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

yeah lmk really loving the oyster pram that loopy told us about plus found really good site with really good prices as well, still looking though..lol..as for hospital bag i seriously hope i wont be needing it for long time yet but dr p told me to be ready so i will...xx


----------



## NCKB

Morning girls how are we today...  OH im soooo tired so think its time to start the iron and see if that helps.. got one in the health shop lastnight liquid iron and vitamins as my appetite is totally gone so need to get some vitamins to baba!!! 

Oh as far as names go         WHAT gives people the right to have an opinion on what we decide to call our babies, really annoyes me if anyone asks now we just say oh we havent thought that far ahead!! DP likes TOTALLY different names to me so i dont know what we'll do...  I had names along all TTC and now that im actually preg im thinking NOOO couldnt call a child that    

OMG SHHHAAZZZZZ HOSPITAL BAG? You have me scared now       I never even thought of goin early!!!  

Glitter & Loopy how you both feeling xxxxx


----------



## shaz2

Loopy you do realise your gonna be a mummy in like the next 2 weeks!!!! get yer BAG SORTED!!  

Nckb my consultant told me to have it ready "just incase"!! So hows everyone today? Anymore prams girlies!!...lol


----------



## lmk

shaz you still shoppin fer prams!!!!!
nckb scary to think hospital bag need to be kinda thought on lol!!!  need to go shopping for its contents lol!!!

loopyone/glittergirl and loopybud the race is on whos goin 1st??  we should put our guesses down and weight for a bit o fun!!!!  

2 days back at work and i'm scunnered lol!!!  7wks 1day to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

away to watch 2nd part of celeb bb and then bed.
lmkxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

Morning girls.... 
How is everyone.... Is it just me or is everyones hormones GOING WILD I feel like i could fight with my toenails     lastnight i was soooo angry/teary for no reason! All tru TX i was in great form and have been right up until now    

OH NO MORE PRAMS PLEASE............... I HATE MINE NOW      hopefully ill learn to love it again ha ha... 

Oh hospital bag, I had a look lastnight to see if anything did happen would i be prepared for the hosp.. think I could be at a push but still need few bits... LOOPY OMG get that bag ready mrs!!!! 

A question for you girls.... I decided to use the Dr. Browne's bottles, and yesterday my mam bought me the Dr. Browne steriliser, BUT when i got home it didnt fit in our microwave     does anyone know if you could use a AVENT steriliser and just put the Dr. Browne bottles in there


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - get that bag finished now!!!!  You could go any at any time lol!

Glitter - how is the double bump?

Shaz - you can buy universal rain covers on Amazon.  I got a cover for the car seat and carry cot, just in case I need it.  We don't want the baby getting cold now.

Imk - I'm wrecked now after all that retail therapy!  Top of my legs are really aching.

I'm waiting impatiently for this baba to arrive!  Keep hoping to-day will be the day!  10 days and counting!


----------



## glitter girl

Well girls, thats me booked in for a section on 18 feb, 3 weeks from today  , unless of course i go myself before that, both babies are still breech, twin 1 is weighing around 4'6 ounces, twin 2 around 5'1 ounce- greedy guts . Craigavon hospital is so, so busy so any hopes i had that they may take me early were quickly dashed, they insist that i hold out to 38 weeks , having said that Im happy enough that i have a date to focus on , time wont be long going in. Havn't had a chance to read over todays posts but will catch up with you all tomorrow, im exausted this evening


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, 18 feb is also my sisters birthday , proving to be quite a popular day . I could cry with excitement 

Yeah, Craigavon is always chocoblock, they are definitely understaffed and overworked in that place, such a shame .

Loopy, what's the score with you hun? I notice your ticker says 8 days to go  , OMG, It seems like only yesturday when you and I were stalking the waiting list thread everyday  . Now here we are ready to ' POP ' , Unbelievable!


----------



## GemmaC

Glitter Girl and Loopy...not long to go now..how exciting! Wishing you both all the very best.


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks Gemma c   , the time has flown in , hows u hun?

Loopy,   at the thought of you with that hospital bag, stuffed to the gills no doubt  .  D.P asked me if I thought I was going on holidays when he saw mine, i promptly reminded him that I was packing for myself and twins , men just dont get it, do they?  

How's all you other lovely ladies doing? Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## GemmaC

Glitter girl, I am doing good thanks. I go for my 12/14week scan next Friday 5th!


----------



## louise09

Hey girles!

Sorry, aint been on in ages!  My goodness all the talk about prams!  I aint thought or started to look at any of this, am waiting till after my 20 week scan but sounds like im gonna have some fun trying to decide on one!

LoopyOne and GlitterGirl, my goodness!  Can't believe its nearly time for u both!  So excited for you both!  

Gemma, nearly there now    the nxt wek will fly in    Any other symptoms yet?  Im getting the odd twinge type pain in my tummy now and again, especially on the left hand side, thinking its stretching pains inside.

Ginger, how are you?  Hope everything is going smoothly now and you have had no more scares    When is ur 20week scan?

Hi to every1 else, hope you are all ok 

xxx


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls,

wooo hoooooooo not long now for some of our yummy mummies to be, im so excited for use, it wont be long flying in. Everyone got hospital bags sorted now then girlies...lol..xx


----------



## weeza82

All it takes is a mention of prams and I crawl out from under the lurky rock lol!!!

Shaz, I have the Ultima and its a great job. We kept the carry cot down stairs like a moses basket, and it's really light to get in and out of the car. My sister has a Graco delux thingy and it weighs a TON! I'm a big girl and I struggle with it! Personally, I thought the Hauck chassis all look a bit lightweight iykwim. One thing I will say is if you can get an Isofix base, DO! Sooooo handy and much more reassuring. M&Ps have recently bought out a Group  1 car seat to go on the Isofix base and it's great as I hated the idea of splashing out on the base for it only to be used for 5 months when the boss outgrew it  

As you are chatting about Craigavon...... my SIL had a wee girl last weekend. Her waters broke last Friday morning and baby came 2.30am Saturday. She wanted to get to MLU but it was busy, Delivery Suite was flat out and she ended up on the ante-natal ward with the baby afterwards as there was no room in post-natal! But hopefully if Loopy and Glitter are both booked in for C's you should be fine. 

Anyhoo, back to my rock


----------



## SUNNY2007

can only use dr brown bottles with advent electric sterilser not microwave.  My wee man was on dr brown bottles and we used electric advent sterileser as we have 2 sterilisers the other the advent microwave one we used for dd advent bottles but it is not tall enough to hold dr brown bottles which by the way are the best bottles.  I changed Finn to those when he was 6 days old as he had really bad colic despite advent bottles so would really rec not wasting money and going straight for them no matter what the other companies claim they do not stop colic but Dr Browm does.


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - I haven't been doing any extra activities to encourage the baby.  I haven't got any energy!!  I'm aching at the top of my legs, and find sleep hard as my hips are killing me.  Sorry for complaining but it'll all be worth it once the ba arrives.  As fas as I know the head is engaged - that's what's causing the pain at the top of the legs.

Imk and I were just out for lunch in Coleraine, and I got a couple of sale bargains.

GG - all the best for the 18th.

Imk - helloooooooo

Hi to everyone else.  Still no progress here.  A few twinges here and there, but nothing too painful to report!  Come on baby - we're ready!


----------



## lmk

loopybud one word for you................... CONSTIPATION...... WTF (sorry tmi!!!)    did you go to your mums?? how are you feelin today? 

why is tv is [email protected]??


----------



## betty-77

Wow Loopy & Glitter, time is sure ticking by, you must be sooooooo excited!    

I'm with Sunny on the Dr Brown bottles. they are fab.  i spent a fortune on other brands and have tried to go back to use them just because i paid for them but i always have to go back to Dr Brown.  All others have now been packed away.  We use the tommee tippee microwave stiriliser bought in asda for the bottles and 4 fit in a go.

Question for any mums........... what age did you start weaning your babies??   What did you start them of with and what or how soon do you progress to different tastes etc??

Betty xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Betty ~I weaned my DD from about 8 weeks ...DD was on SMA WHITE from 5 weeks (had to and the HV agreed ) i used baby porridge that you mixed with there milk and milupa sunshine orange ..she just loved it 

i used this for a good couple of weeks ...then went on to own food mashed up 

hope this helps betty


----------



## SUNNY2007

I weaned my 2 at 17 weeks the kidneys are not functioned well enough to handle food before then and gey rid of waste products other than milk


----------



## Babypowder

Betty, Sunny's right-it has all changed now-a-days, they say 17wks before introducing weaning, though some babies seem get very hungry before this.

Though I'm not a mum-any babies I looked after were weaned from 4mnths on-their parents and HV made that decision-I just did what I was told  

We just started with baby rice or a rusk made up with boiling water and some of their own milk to cool it-have to say it one of my favourate things their wee faces when they realised it was something other than milk, just a little bit of rice then the rest of their milk given as normal.

Some parents to introduce new tastes would put a little pureed fruit (or the jar of pure fruit you can buy)into the baby rice, then eventually some pureed veg, they have to be over a certain age before they get meat/eggs/fish.

It's down to the individual I guess, you have to be so careful about allergy's etc, I'm sure theres some sites (my friend uses mumsnet) that would have all the info.


----------



## betty-77

Thanks girls,

Boys are now 19 weeks!! time really goes by so quickly.  i started them on baby rice last week. jamie loves it and harry takes or leaves it and thats fine by me for now!  i'm only giving rice once a day and just wasnt sure when to move to next stage.  i guess just keep taking it slowly and let them lead the way.  thats what they have done for the last 19 weeks after all and all well so far!!

any other tips or advice keep them coming, this is all so scarey for me   

Betty xx


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, taking things easy and trying to rest plenty.  Still have brown discharge, but going back to work this week, as I'm going mental staying in the house.

Betty I started weaning my DS about 5 mths, like the girls say baby rice was the first step and we haven't looked back since, though now he is going through the fussy toddler stage with wanting chips for every mealtime.

Bet you can't wait until Friday Gemma, the time seem to be flying in.  

Louise I have my 20 week scan on the 9th March, what about you?  Although I have a genetic problem, so my baby will be getting a detailed heart scan as well, which happens to be on the same day, does anyone know if too many scans on the same day is ok for the baby?  

Loopyone and Glitter girl, wow, not long now before you welcome your little bundles into the world, sure it still doesn't seem real, wishing you both all the best of happiness and good luck.

Hi to babypowder, sunny, Ladyhex and everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Ginger XO


----------



## NCKB

Afternoon girls, 

How is everyone today... oh i think the sickness is slowly but surely creaping back to me     have been sick all bloody morning     

OHHH not long now for you glitter and loopy... how you both feeling     im sure.. 

Ginger how u doin?? 

LMK & Shaz I hope ur both well 

Sorry if ive missed anyone feel SOOOO ill


----------



## lmk

NCKB


----------



## lmk

NCKB how are you feelin now honey??  hope you are feelin better soon honey xxxx

Loppyone and glitter how are you girls??  

i have mw today cant wait to hear wee junior again!!! how is everyones dreams my god they are so realistic!!!!!


----------



## glitter girl

NCKB, I really do symphatise with you on the sickness issue, it got very tough for me at times, all I can say is that it will eventually leave you and you will feel like a new woman   . take plenty of rest if you can, i found that was the best remedy of all .

LMK, Good luck at your appointment today, its always lovely to see/hear the little one, always puts me on such a high .
Don't even talk to me about dreams, im having really weird ones but they feel so real at the time, freaky .

Loopy, all the best for your appointment tomorrow hun, I hope you get the news your after, cant wait to hear when they will take you in. I still cant believe how close to the end we both now are  .

Hi to Shaz , Ginger , Louise , Betty , Sunny , Gemma  and anyone else I havn't mentioned  .


----------



## NCKB

hi girls   

Oh I feel great today, no sickness at all but feel like im about to get a period       pregnancy is totally a mind f8ck (excuse the language     ) ............. I think the sickness yesterday may have been a bug or something either that or Junior just refuses to let me drink orange juice    im 24 wks tom and i havent got sick since i was about 12 or 14 wks or so.. would it come back so late?? 

LMK   today with MW let us know how baba is doin.... oh I love goin back to the hosp or docs - im not back in hosp till 3rd march but back with my GP in 2 wks....  does anyone know if your 20 wk scan is the last one you get or are more to come  

Glitter how you feeling today? not long left now and loopy is due in like 4 or more days


----------



## NCKB

everyone 

Thanks loopy, was just wondering will we get to see baba again..  I think down here if your public the only scan you get is at your 20 wk one thats all my SIL got when she was preg   !! Thankfully were private so im hoping for a few more scans - wish we got one every wk.. 

So how did your app go today?? Any news when baba will arrive?? 

LMK how did your MW app go? hope all is well 

Big hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

loopyone OMG!!!!!!!  monday yipeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  wish you all the best honey, i bet you are so excited to meet bubba, but nervous at the same time  

nckb, bout the period pains i have them too, mentioned it to mw she said it could be braxton hicks or baby stretching!!!  glad the sickness is over honey    as for scans i'm gettin 12, 20, 26, 32 wks hopefully a couple more for luck!!!!! 

glitter how are you?? you all ready for hospital??  again i bet your excited and nervous!!

loopybud hows you mrs?? baby london hangin in there??!!!

missy, fifi, qnu if your lookin in how are you ladies and bumps??

shaz hows the shopping going??!!!  hows the **** ?!!!!!!!! 

ginger,louise and gemma how are you girls??

mw yesterday went well juniors hb going like the clappers, measuring well and my bp is down thank god!!!!!  kidney infection still there but will hear tomorrow if i need to treat it or not!!  scan next fri canny wait!!!!  

chat soon girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone: Don't get to spend as much time online as I used to. I do read when I can even if I don't post. Hannah & Sian are now 9 weeks old, last week Hannah weighed 11lb 4oz and Sian 10lb 8oz. Last night we had to put them up to 7oz bottles, they're being fed 3.5-4 hourly but they have slept through the night since last Tuesday. We thought the jabs last Tuesday had tired them out but when they slept through Thursday night we thought sleeping through the night. Hannah is almost too big for the Moses basket she sleeps in downstairs so from tomorrow, we'll put them in their cots in their room for sleeping during the day so they can get used to being in them. Planning on putting them in their room overnight next weekend. Hannah has the scan to check her hips on Tuesday (needed due to being breech and last week the HV thought that her hips might be slightly clicky). Did some research online and the first website that came up gave the facts and links to a site with images of the things used to treat clicky hips. DH and I took them down to Mr Tumbles as Sure Start had organised a twins morning there, thsat was good. Then we went across the road to the Sure Start centre to ararnge settling in session for Hannah & Sian, if that goes well, DH and I will be able to use the creche and leave them if weather is too bad for them to be out for long, the centre is at the bottom of our road. taking them to parent & toddler in the community house in the park tomorrow morning. Will try and catch up tomorrow and do personals as I have to go do bottles.


----------



## louise09

Hi every1, hope u r all well.

Cate,  you sound happily busy with your little bundles of joy!

lmk, glad to see all is well with u and baba!  I making an app with my doc for 2 weeks time when ill be 17 weeks, you think she will listen for babas h/beat?

Loopy, Monday! That is great, im so excited for you!

GemmaC, im heading out 2moro nite so want to wish you loads of luck for Fri!  Im sure u can't wait to see baba on screen  

Hi to ginger, NCKB, glitter girl and all you other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## ginger07

Oh Loopyone, fingers and toes crossed for Monday, bet you can't wait, only 4 more sleeps before you meet your little baba.

Imk pleased that all is going well, hopefully you won't have to worry about the kidney infection treatment.

I got a call from the midwife on Tuesday, whilst bleeding a couple of weeks ago, they done swabs to check for infection, and I have the strep B infection, glad to have found out and will be given antibiotics when in labour, though seems so far away at the mo, not going to worry about it just yet.

Good luck Gemma for tomorrow, sure you can't wait to see baba again and the difference a few weeks in size makes.

Hi to Louise, Cate, NCKB, glittergirl, and anyone else I may have missed.

Ginger XO


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Louise - the mw should listen to the hb at 17 weeks.  It's so re-assuring hearing it.

Imk - glad mw appt went well.  It's good they are keeping a close eye on you.

Cate - you sound to be doing great.  Glad the girls are doing well too.

Loopyone - our babies may share the same birthday!  I'm being induced on Sunday night, and the consultant says it should arrive by Monday!  Exciting times.  Monday is my ODD.

As for scans I had a 28 week, then two more to check the placenta at 31, and 34 weeks.  At 36 weeks a scan was also done to ensure the baby was in the correct position, and I was scanned to-day as well.  Think it just depends on the circumstances.


----------



## NCKB

LOOPYONE & LOOPYBUD - MONDAY - OMG


----------



## shaz2

Ohhh girls im soo excited for use both, the very best of luck to use both...wooooooo hoooooooo at long last..xxx  

As for me in getting booked for section so looks like start of may for me if dont go any sooner that is ...lol..im killed with heart burn at minute an sinus problems other than that me an baby doing brill, still getting seen weekly so been well looked after this time im very glad to say.

So hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## GemmaC

Loppyone and Loopybud, I am so excited for you both!! Cant wait to hear about the birth of your wee bundles on Monday. I am sure it feels surreal knowing your going to get to see them next week! YEA!!!      

Shaz, I was reading Jooles Olivers book last nite and she was saying she was bothered a lot with sinus probs and sinus strips helped a lot. You poor thing, I get sinus infections a lot so I can sympathies with you. Weird thing is mine has been pretty good recently...would love it to stay that way! 

Thaanks girls for you good wishes for tomorrow. I am looking forward to seeing wee baba tomorrow and chatting to midwife. Will let you all know how I get on. Especially looking forward to sharing our news with others as we have just told close family and a few freinds. 

Ginger, good job the infection was spotted ahead of birth. How has your bleeding been, has it settled ok for you now hun? Think about you often. 

Louise, how is all with you? Did you get your appointment ok with doc for 17wks?

Cate, your wee girls are getting big then. I am sure you find them so much fun. Nice to hear from you. 

LMK, I am sure it was great hearing that wee heart beat beating away. I hope your get the all clear with your kidney infection. 

NCKB, my friend had her baby last yr in Holls St in Dublin and yes your right she only got the one scan and then one near the end too to check growth and baby position etc..

Glitter girl, how is all with you? 

Hi to anyone else I  have missed out.


----------



## NCKB

Afternoon girls  

Gemma   tomorrow... it'll be great to see baba now tomorrow... i just LOVE goin to the hosp/docs its exciting isnt it.. 

Shaz, your gettin a section too   and they will do it the start of may - thats great ? Up north can you ladies choose to have sections??  the worst thing is not knowing when you will go into labour     i need to get baba out before the 5th June as thats my baby brothers wedding day       

Yeh ive heard that about holles street   im goin private in the Rotunda so im hoping for a scan each time i go to see consultant, so far ive had one at wk 7, 12, 20, then im back on the 3rd march so ill be 28 wks then so hopefully i get another one.. I know the consultant personally as its my bosses sister so hopefully i can ask for a scan when im back now in march..  surely after 28 wks you go to the hosp/doc more often       

DP sold my feckin car on me today      i needed a new one anyway coz i only had a 3 door, but DP said he knew someone who might buy it, i said i didnt want it sold till around march/april  but he went off and got a good price for it today there will be trouble in the camp now tonight when i finish work      BUT i think he is up to something and cant quite put my finger on it coz it all happened too quick!!!!!!

Hi to everyone sorry for the blabbering


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls jumpin on to wish loopyone and loopybud all the best for Monday .....  

Love LX xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks for the well wishes girls.  One day closer!


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, 

All went well today, thank God. Baby is looking well and I am measuring 13weeks as expected from last scan dates. It was such a relief and we have had such fun today telling our news to everyone, very special.


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud and Loopyone and   for a safe arrival


----------



## louise09

gemma!  Thats brill news!  Isn't it great being able to tell people now, I loved watching every1s reaction!  What I did with work was handed them the scan pics without saying anything and watcing their faces working it out was so funy!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you Louise.  ..... Its been a fun day! I have found it so hard to sleep this past few nights, go to bed - sleep for a few hrs and then bright awake, have you found that? After my 13hrs night sleeps this past while its a shock to the system..haha


----------



## ginger07

Hi Gemma, a huge congratulations on your scan.  Its always a relief to get to see the wee one again, and I'm sure it was a joy seeing those faces of those who love you, light up when you told them the news.  I'm the same as you as far as sleep goes, though I wake up with unfortable hips and its a pain trying to get a new position that is comfortable again, oh the joys eh? 

Sorry no time for personals, heading out soon, but again if I don't get back on all the best for Sunday/Monday loopybud and loopyone.

Ginger XO


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,just popping in to wish the 2 Loopys   all the best for tomorrow   it all goes well .
Emma xxx


----------



## lmk

loopybud and loopone ~ all the best girls for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  canny wait to hear all!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

good luck tomorrow girls, so excited for use.


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - all the best - we can share notes lol!

Thanks for all your well wishes.  They mean a lot.  This time last year it seemed like an impossibility.  We are heading in now.  DH gets to stay for the first hour or so, then we ring him when things progress.  I spent most of the day resting up.  Unless things go really quickly (wishful thinking) it will hopefully be to-morrow at some stage.

I'm sure Imk will keep you post when the ba arrives!


----------



## GemmaC

All the best tommorow girls! Cant wait to hear your good news..


----------



## NCKB

Just popping in to wish the two loopys all the best for today..  LOOPYBUD it may have already happened for you    - keep us all posted on the new arrivals   

How is everyone else and all the bumps?? 

I Had the best wkd ever, my sister, SIL and mam threw me a surprise baby shower yesterday, really american but it was brilliant.... U should see all the presents we got, unbelievable... i was in total shock, cryed for about an hr ha ha.. couldnt believe DP was in on it all and i didnt suspect a thing, they even threw it in my house, the house was decorated with all amazing balloons, storks, you name it they had it    thats how laid back I am i just go with the flow      

xxxxx


----------



## wee emma

good luck to the loopys


----------



## Babypowder

congrats to Loopy and DH any name yet??


----------



## lmk

loopyone and dh mega congrats to you both and the arrival of your baby girl!!!!!!!


no news as yet of loopybud will keep you all posted!!!!!!

lmk xxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

HUGE CONGRATS TO LOOPYBUD AND DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF THEIR BABY GIRL!!!!!! 9LBS12OZ!!!!!!!!!! MUM AND BABY ARE WELL!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats to Loopybud and DH-  what a weight!


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulation loopybud, on the safe arrival of your little girl..... Enjoy being a mummy it is hard work but all worth it!!!    

Hi to everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## GemmaC

Congratulations to Loopyone and Loopybud and their DH's on the arrival of you beautiful daughter's! 
Enjoy every moment! So pleased for you both. x


----------



## glitter girl

Loopybud,   on the birth of your baby daughter,       , wow, what a great weight    Well done


----------



## IGWIN79

Loopyone and loopybud congats on your wee girls


----------



## NCKB

MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO LOOPYONE AND LOOPYBUD (& the DH's of course) on the birth of your daughters. WELL DONE GIRLS, Love Nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginger07

A huge congratulations to Loopyone,Loopybud and your DH's.  Can't wait to hear from you both.

Ginger XO


----------



## shem

Massive congrats to Loopone and Loopybud on the birth of their baby girls and dh's also!  

Enjoy every moment
Shem xx


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks girls for all your well wishes.  Miss Zara Campbell was born by c section, after a slow progressing labour at 21:39 on the 8th of febuary. She was 9lb12oz and is absolutely beautiful.  just, today will update later with photos.  GG you are next - how exciting.


----------



## louise09

Loopybud and Loopy1, two beautiful little girls, so so happy for you both!!     Im sure you both cant believe it right now!

xxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi Loopybud - Oh Zara is a beautiful name - make sure u put a pic up soon of the little lady - Congrats again  
Loopyone how u doin?? any names for your little lady?? 

How is everyone else doin?? 

Very quiet on here lately


----------



## Sparty

love the names Aoife and Zara, well done Loppyone and Loppybud. Hope your both having fun and enjoying being a mum 
S xx


----------



## louise09

Both those names are lovely!  I actually have zara on my name list lol.

Glittergirl, not long now!  So excited for you  

How are all you lovely ladies?  Ginger, you looking forward to ur 20w scan?  I have my doc app on Mon so hopefully I can hear babas heartbeat to calm my nerves a little lol

Gemma, any apps coming up for you? 

I have been looking into the 4d scans, 532 medical on lisburn road do these for £240 and I have a voucher for £25off that was in the bounty pack.  Think I will have this scan around 26 weeks.

NCKB, how have you been?  seen ur post while back bout the baby shower, that was lovely!

Hope every1 else is well

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Ladies,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227995.0

HAPPY CHATTING! xxx

Bunny xxx


----------

